# DK Überflüssig ?



## Dabow (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?


----------



## Warp16 (5. Januar 2009)

jo gibt zu viele^^
i bin dk tak da findet man besser ne grp^^


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Naja DK werden auch zimlich schlecht geredet mit noob klasse, imba bla bla bla....

Aber es ist auch einfach ein überfluss an dks da.


----------



## LingLing85 (5. Januar 2009)

Als Tank sind sie top. Aber als DD kann man sie in die Tonne treten. Okay, der Dmg ist super, dennoch meinen zu viele, sie seien "imba", klauen aggro oder pullen mit Todesgriff. Wenn ich mit meinem Tankdudu Inze gehe, sag ich von vorne rein, ohne DK. Meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Dabow (5. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es schade ... Hätte ich das früher gewusst, hätte ich mir wohl keinen hochgespielt ... Wenn wenigstens PVP richtig funktionieren würde *g* Aber unser Realmpool ist einfach zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 Stunden Wartezeit auf ein AV ect . ist schon sehr belastend


----------



## ichPWNdicke (5. Januar 2009)

Als tank sind die top? wie bitte?


----------



## Rheagar (5. Januar 2009)

Gibt halt recht viele DKs zur Zeit. Das wird sich aber recht bald ausgleichen.
Und "überflüssig" sind dks nicht. Des kann man auch bei jeder anderen Klasse sagen, da die anderen Klassen insgesamt den Job auch machen können.


----------



## derwaynez (5. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?


nein da sie übertrieben viel dämäde machen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?



es gibt viel zu viele..... alleine in meiner gilde gibt es ca 30 80er dk twinks.... und wenn ich mir den server so betrachte scheint jeder 3, char ein dk zu sein


----------



## Ocian (5. Januar 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> wie bitte?



Jop sind sie und als DW Dk schaffen sie auch in 5er Instanzen schon locker ihre 3500dps. Aber auch für einen DK zählt, mit der Aggro sollte man stehts vorsichtig umgehen.
Wer DKs aus Vorurteilen generell nicht mitnimmt, sollte nochmal nachdenken, wohin Vorurteile führen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (5. Januar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> es gibt viel zu viele..... alleine in meiner gilde gibt es ca 30 80er dk twinks.... und wenn ich mir den server so betrachte scheint jeder 3, char ein dk zu sein



autsch ,,, 30, 80er ... dass ist krass


----------



## Ashnaeb (5. Januar 2009)

Hab in 5er (H-)Inzen schon oft Todestanks gesehen, sind einsame Spitze. Tanken alles weg und sind dabei noch auf Platz 1 oder 2 im Damage - das kann man wohl ruhig imbalanced nennen.


----------



## Stupidea24 (5. Januar 2009)

Was ist das überhaupt für eine Einstellung?

"Ich geh nur Ini ohne DK"

Da kann ich nur sagen das ist arm. Damit scherst du alle DK´s über einen Kamm. Find ich nicht in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toblobasha (5. Januar 2009)

Ich find DKs als tank eigtl relativ low. Können Krieger, Paladine und Druiden einfach besser. Und s schlimmste sind echt DKs die schon als DDs mitgenommen werden aber dann unbedingt mit Todesgriff einen ranpulln müssen. Als Tank wie als Heiler lass ich die dann verrecken.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (5. Januar 2009)

aber mal ehrlich is das n wunder das es so viele gibt ? die lvln sich echt mal bequem im pvp sind sie (und werden sie wohl immer sein) nicht unbedingt OP aber ziemlich stark - dann epic mount umsonst und fängt 55 an - also warum mir nen was weiß ich krieger   machen wenn der so anfängt ( ja ok weil mir krieger evtl sehr  fiel spaß macht ) aber verdammt vielen hängt das lvln in atzeroth zum hals raus


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> autsch ,,, 30, 80er ... dass ist krass



jup...fast jeder in der gilde hat sich als twink nen dk hochgespielt.... zwangsläufig sind sie twinks da wir im raid nur 2 dks gebrauchen können...

zum glück bin ich bei meinem hexer geblieben...davon gibt es nurnoch sehr wenige seit der god mode weggenerft wurde^^


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Bei 10 Klassen geitb es immer midnestens eine die eig Überflüssig ist. Eigentlich Bräuchte man ja nur 3 Klassen.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (5. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Jop sind sie und als DW Dk schaffen sie auch in 5er Instanzen schon locker ihre 3500dps. Aber auch für einen DK zählt, mit der Aggro sollte man stehts vorsichtig umgehen.
> Wer DKs aus Vorurteilen generell nicht mitnimmt, sollte nochmal nachdenken, wohin Vorurteile führen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich redete vom tanken nicht von der dps.... die werden nämlich so wie sie momentan sind nie mals maintank mit genommen werden - dazu halten sie einfach zu wenig aus - nächstes mal bitte kompletten satz lesen ........


----------



## Ashnaeb (5. Januar 2009)

Toblobasha schrieb:


> Ich find DKs als tank eigtl relativ low. Können [...]Druiden einfach besser.



L O L



Toblobasha schrieb:


> Und s schlimmste sind echt DKs die schon als DDs mitgenommen werden aber dann unbedingt mit Todesgriff einen ranpulln müssen. Als Tank wie als Heiler lass ich die dann verrecken.



Nur dass die gar nicht an einzelnen Mobs verrecken können, Blut ftw!


----------



## Crâshbâsh (5. Januar 2009)

Die DKs werden von mir nie mitgenommen, weil ihre ganzen Bunten zauber meine FPS auf 1 bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Ocian (5. Januar 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> nächstes mal bitte kompletten satz lesen ........



Hab ich und da wir 2 DK MTs haben kann ich es sogar bezeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie sind je nach Skillung sehr gut einsetzbar.
Wenn du noch keinen ordentlichen DK Tank gesehen hast, kann das gut sein, aber das ist nicht die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (5. Januar 2009)

als dd's nehm ich nie welche mit...  bislang noch keinen DD DK gesehen wo ich sagen würde "Wuah, was ein netter, reifer, guter Spieler. Den würde ich wieder mitnehmen"... meistens nur iwelche Deppen die in Mobgrps rennen, ohne Healer reggen zu lassen oder tank vorzulassen... 


Das sind halt die "Arthás", "Tódesbôy" und die DK's dieser welt :E


In 3-6 Monaten hat sich das bestimmt eingerenkt und dann gibt es auch rndm Dk's die man mitnehmen kann


----------



## ichPWNdicke (5. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hab ich und da wir 2 DK MTs haben kann ich es sogar bezeugen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nunja aber wieso redest du dann über dps´???^^ nunja...

ok evtl haste ja recht. hatte schon viele dk´s tanks  die aber wirklich mist waren


----------



## BrdDaSram (5. Januar 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> Als tank sind die top? wie bitte?




Keine Ahnnung mit welchen DK-Tank du unterwegs warst, aber richtig
geskillt,gesockelt, verzaubert sind DK's super Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Keine Ahnnung mit welchen DK-Tank du unterwegs warst, aber richtig
> geskillt,gesockelt, verzaubert sind DK's super Tank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Giebt aber auch immernoch genug die noch nicht so top sind es giebt viele bei denen ist der dk der erste 80er die hatten noch nie ein 70 die kennen raids... noch nicht.


----------



## Vercon (5. Januar 2009)

Todesritter sind auf keinen fall überflüssig! Klar, das es derzeit einen überschuss an DK's gibt, das es die neue "Super Heldenklasse" ist. Ich habe auch einen 80er DK, und war ein begnadeter Schurkenspieler. Ich habe den DK auch schon in der Beta gespielt und ich muss sagen, das er schon seine vor und nachteile hat!

Man darf hier nicht jeden DK über einen Kamm scheren, und Sprüche wie "mit Todesritter geh ich keine ini", disqualifiziert man sich nur selbst. Er ist ein super DD, macht also sehr guten Schaden. Er kann gut Supporten durch sein Horn des Winters, kann zur Not mal 'nen Mob tanken in der Frostpräsenz, und hat noch nette Auren!

Als Tanks habe ich sie noch nicht erlebt... Auch wenn der DK jetzt als "Kiddie Klasse" gilt, schlecht oder überflüssig ist er auf keinen fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schweers (5. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich nehm gern ein mit. Der is eigentlich wie nen Schami für Melees mit seinem Horn und dps stimmt oft auch (gibt leider ausnahmen). Seine Frostaura, wenn geskillt, ist auch super. Mit Pala aura mal eben schnell 200 Frostresi bei Sapp ohne das einer Frostresi an hat ist eigentlich schon imba.^^


----------



## Toblobasha (5. Januar 2009)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> L O L
> 
> 
> 
> Nur dass die gar nicht an einzelnen Mobs verrecken können, Blut ftw!



1. Nichts gegen Druidentanks. Werden nicht ohne Grund dauernd mitgenommen.
2. Es ist ja auch jeder DK der richtig Dmg machen will Blut geskillt. UNd außerdem is die Heilung von Blut nie im Leben hochgenug um die Schläge von nem Hero Mob wegzuheilen.


----------



## youngceaser (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Naja DK werden auch zimlich schlecht geredet mit noob klasse, imba bla bla bla....
> 
> Aber es ist auch einfach ein überfluss an dks da.


da gibts aber auch einige


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Januar 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> Als tank sind die top? wie bitte?



mit nem dk lässt es sich wirklich blind tanken.... genau wie mit einem pala. wer also mit nem dk nicht tanken kann macht was falsch.

aber ein dk kommt idr sowieso nur dazu heros, random- oder twinkraids zu tanken..... denn welcher gute warri gibt schon seinen char für nen dk auf?


----------



## BrdDaSram (5. Januar 2009)

Schweers schrieb:


> Hm, ich nehm gern ein mit. Der is eigentlich wie nen Schami für Melees mit seinem Horn und dps stimmt oft auch (gibt leider ausnahmen). Seine Frostaura, wenn geskillt, ist auch super. Mit Pala aura mal eben schnell 200 Frostresi bei Sapp ohne das einer Frostresi an hat ist eigentlich schon imba.^^



/signe

Blut DK hat soviele Proccs, die die ap der schlachtzugmitglieder und sich selbst enom steigern lassen kann
Und bei uns ist btw ein DK der MT in der 2.en Naxx 10er grp -  an alle zweifler die meinen DK kann kein MT sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@schweers; die resi stapelt sich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashnaeb (5. Januar 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Auch wenn der DK jetzt als "Kiddie Klasse" gilt, schlecht oder überflüssig ist er auf keinen fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uh, ist halt nur Schade, dass 75% aller DKs Idioten zu sein scheinen - was natürlich für den Rest (z.B. meine Wenigkeit) sehr bitter ist.
Irgendjemand hat`s schon geschrieben: Ârtháss und Tôdesknìght gibt`s in 20 Variationen auf meiner Igno - die btw wenigstens seit WotLK viel zu klein ist...


----------



## hordecore (5. Januar 2009)

KEINE TODESRITTERDISKRIMINIERUNG MEHR!

Nur weils "jeder zockt".. das ist doch keine Begründung.. dann wärn doch alle WoW Klassen noobig (weil jeder sie zockt)

Ich nehme DKs gerne mit, der dmg stimmt, und ob man nen r0xx0r-todesgriff-als-dd-dk in der gruppe hat, merkt man oft recht schnell an rechtschreibung, verständnisproblemen etc. ^^ 
ich meins ernst..


----------



## Khard (5. Januar 2009)

Und wie es zu viele gibt von denen :>

Ich spiele auf dem Sever Azshara, wenn ich dort eine Naxx rdm Grp frage.. sind jedes mal bei 10er schon 2Dks dabei und bei 25er sogar 5stk, das ist echt ne katastrophe.. 

Aber ich denke viele hören bald auf, ich sehe zuviele auf 1300 Rating rum gimpen ;> das frustriert.

lg


----------



## blindhai (5. Januar 2009)

Tanken können sie aber bitte nicht als Blut, da taugen sie nicht als Tank.

Ansonsten gibt es wirklich zuviele und dein Feral hat ja wenigstens noch einen vernünftigen Buff.


----------



## Ashnaeb (5. Januar 2009)

Toblobasha schrieb:


> 2. Es ist ja auch jeder DK der richtig Dmg machen will Blut geskillt. UNd außerdem is die Heilung von Blut nie im Leben hochgenug um die Schläge von nem Hero Mob wegzuheilen.



Ne, wenn Du grün/blau bist nicht... Im Übrigen zieht man sich eh nur zum finishen was ran, oder wenn der Tank mal pennt oder beschäftigt ist, um nem Stoffi den Hintern zu retten, nicht um seine eigene "Ich-bin-so-geil-Show" abzuziehen. (find ich)


----------



## Shika87 (5. Januar 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> ich redete vom tanken nicht von der dps.... die werden nämlich so wie sie momentan sind nie mals maintank mit genommen werden - dazu halten sie einfach zu wenig aus - nächstes mal bitte kompletten satz lesen ........



Du hast mal Null Ahnung oder^^. Wir haben z.B Sartharion mit 3 Adds so gemacht das der Dk Tank Sartharion tankt (also Mt ist) und der rest halt die andern 3 Adds und die ganz kleinen übernommen haben. 

Sag mir eine Klasse die jetzt z.B bei dem Kampf weniger Dmg kriegen würde. 

Und wenn dus nicht kennst, selbst Schuld.


----------



## Aratosao (5. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?


Es gibt einfach zu viele!


----------



## Spittykovski (5. Januar 2009)

Als Tank solltest du doch keine Probleme haben.
Was wirklich, wirklich überflüssig ist, ist ein dd DK.


----------



## Legendkill3r (5. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich sind ja DK's nicht schlecht... aber da wegen ihnen mir kein pvp mehr spaß macht lehne ich als Healer jeglichen DK ab im pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## BrdDaSram (5. Januar 2009)

Shika87 schrieb:


> Sag mir eine Klasse die jetzt z.B bei dem Kampf weniger Dmg kriegen würde.



Korrekt - DK Tank frisst am wenigstens Magieschaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (5. Januar 2009)

Es gibt eindeutig zu viele dk's vorallem die sorte die pullt bevor der healer/tank rdy ist ODER einer von denen noch aufm klo.

Wen ich zur abwechslung mal inner hero tanke und nen dk dabei ist sag ich ihm das ganze im vorraus.

1. Fehlpull: ich rett ihm noch den Arsch
2. Fehlpull: Ich sag ihm mal gehörigm eine Meinung
3. Fehlpull: Ich lass ihn sterben und rette den Rest der Grp.
4. Fehlpull: Er wird geschmissn

Unter Fehlpull versteh ich wen der Healer noch regt o.ä.Oder wen noch nit alle rdy sind und der trozdem den boss/moob grp pullt

aber meist höhrt er nach Schritt 2 auf damit. Das gilt nicht nur für DK's auch für alle anderen dd's!

Und meine Erfahrungen mit DK's die den namen Ârtâs/Tödesritter o.ä haben sindn it gut und verlaufen meist genauso wie oben schon gesagt 

In dem Falle, viel glück und Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kavu (5. Januar 2009)

also ich weis ja nicht...
kla es gibt richtig viele von uns, aber nur wenige können ihn spielen.
dmg output ja er kann richtig gut sein aber an einen mage oder einen guten schurken kommen wir nicht dran.
blut=dmg? hmm joa der burs dmg ist dick hohe crits aber glaubt mir die DPS ist so dermasen fürn eimer das geht mal garnicht, man ist nur am fokustarget gut im dmg sobals um ne grp geht ist ein unholy DK besser.

selfheal vom blut baum imba? niemals... ja ok ich schaffe als blut dk einen 80er elite mit 160k life allein... aber auch nur wenn ich den DK spielen kann... wenn ich sehe wieviele DK twinks derzeit nach hilfe schreien bei der endquest für die sholazar fraktionen... lachhaft die sollten den DK gleich wieder löschen.

DK als MT? bisher sehr selten weil ein krieger einfach schneller hohe rüssi und def sowie viel HP erreicht durch das schild, ein schild hat einfache kranke werte da kommen wir mit DW und frostpräsi derzeit nur schwer dran... ich bin derzeit bei 26k rüssi 25k life und 550 deff... und diese werte zu erreichen erfordet schon raid inis.

unser 25er krieger tank hatte durch heros unbuffed 30k life 30k rüssi und 540 deff erreicht...mittlerweile hat er im raid locker an die 50k life udn da kommt ein DK in naher zukunft nicht dran. daher ist krieger einfach erste wahl, kla ein DK kann MT machen aber ich denke auch nur wenn er immer the best of the best equip hat.

für heros ist ein DK tank genial... bin selber frost DW tank und kann problemos jede hero tanken, ich parriere und dodge eh nur, wenn was trifft dann ein zauber.


achja frostpräsi und pala aura stack sehrwohl, habs getestet... dazu noch akklimatisierung geskillt und ich komme in grp/raid mal eben auf 300+ magieressi


----------



## Teradas (5. Januar 2009)

Weil DKs Böse sidn und mir meine Tankitems klauen...


----------



## The Future (5. Januar 2009)

Legendkill3r schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind ja DK's nicht schlecht... aber da wegen ihnen mir kein pvp mehr spaß macht lehne ich als Healer jeglichen DK ab im pve
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so und mir gefallen Schatten priester nicht und Vergelter Paladine Zerstörungs Hexer und kampf Schurken nicht und ich nehme sie trotzdem alle mit weil alle gut sind nur weil ich nicht darauf skillen würde heißt das nicht das ich sie deshalb nicht mitnehme

genauso ist es mit dir eh dks machen mich fertig also nehme ich sie nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Protek (5. Januar 2009)

Ach was bringt es sich über eine Klasse zu ärgern ... ^^ Blizz ist schuld, die haben das so rein gebracht. Wenn jetzt viele Spieler auf diese neue Klasse setzten ist das ganz allein die Schuld der Entwickler und dem dauernden Geschreie nach Casual Content.

Bei WoW gehts schon lange nicht mehr um Qualität, sondern um die Befriedigung des ewig unzufriedenen Pöbels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> also die grosse Masse der Spielerschaft

das führt natürlich dazu, das die wirklichen Langzeitspieler vertrieben werden. Soll jeder mit dem WoW von heute glücklich werden, der grosse Teil hat eh keinen Plan wie es früher war.


----------



## BrdDaSram (5. Januar 2009)

Kavu schrieb:


> also ich weis ja nicht...
> kla es gibt richtig viele von uns, aber nur wenige können ihn spielen.
> dmg output ja er kann richtig gut sein aber an einen mage oder einen guten schurken kommen wir nicht dran.



Keine Ahnung wie du spielst, aber so wie du anscheinend als DD spielst is es falsch
Mage und Schurken bleiben in der DPS und Max dmg weit hinter mir
einzige was nen guten DK einholt isn Vergelter und ein Jäger


----------



## Crosis (5. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?


feraldudu=tank zumindest im normalfall
tankmangel auf vielen servern=jeder tank wird mitgenommen
dd(und dk) flut auf allen servern=dk wird nicht mitgenommen zumal die meißten dk dds sind und keine tanks


----------



## Dropz (5. Januar 2009)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Als Tank sind sie top. Aber als DD kann man sie in die Tonne treten. Okay, der Dmg ist super, dennoch meinen zu viele, sie seien "imba", klauen aggro oder pullen mit Todesgriff. Wenn ich mit meinem Tankdudu Inze gehe, sag ich von vorne rein, ohne DK. Meine Meinung dazu.


wieso stellste das sinnlose Problem erst da und hast dann einen meinung die nicht dazu passt?


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (5. Januar 2009)

ach kiners, ihr seit doch alle nur neidisch auf die dks weil sie euch wahrscheinlich alle in ner pfeife rauchen.
ich finde sie völlig ok, als tank und als dd. ach und jeder dk der mit todesgriff pullt, hat da was nicht verstanden (jeder der als dd in eine instanz reingeht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Januar 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> tankmangel auf vielen servern=jeder tank wird mitgenommen
> dd(und dk) flut auf allen servern=dk wird nicht mitgenommen zumal die meißten dk dds sind und keine tanks



jup...ich würde mal behaupten dass 90% der dk´s als dd´s unterwegs sind...... es ist wie früher mit den huntern..... man suchte 3 dd´s für ne ini oder nen random raid und es meldeten sich 15 hunter...... so ähnlich ist das jetzt mit den dk´s.

ich habe bestimmt nichts gegen dk´s.... jedoch mag ich ausgeglichene gruppen (am besten 5 verschiedene klassen) ..... da es massig spieler der neuen klasse gibt bleiben eben einige auf der strecke....ist halt so...


----------



## Totemwächter (5. Januar 2009)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> Ne, wenn Du grün/blau bist nicht... Im Übrigen zieht man sich eh nur zum finishen was ran, oder wenn der Tank mal pennt oder beschäftigt ist, um nem Stoffi den Hintern zu retten, nicht um seine eigene "Ich-bin-so-geil-Show" abzuziehen. (find ich)


Selbst wenn du Total-über-RoxxoR-Äpixx equip bist wirst niemals durch dein eigenschaden ein hero mob überleben! Denn du müsstest 100% mehr dmg machen als der Hero mob und der dk der das mit ner Blutskillung schaft, Den will ich sehen.


----------



## stulle8 (5. Januar 2009)

also ich hab mir auch mal nen dk gemacht komm damit überhaupt nicht zurecht und am anfang hat man an jeder ecke in og 3 dk getroffen. Ich zum beispiel binn noch nicht auf dem lvl wo die mit mir in ne ini gehen aber es is doch genau wie mit schurken jeder ''roxor'' erstellt sich soeinen char weils super für ego spieler is, und die guten zeigen sich nicht öffendlich da sie nicht mit diesen egomanen nicht zusammen geworfen werden wollen. Sie lassen sich per mundpropaganda weiter empfehlen. ich zb nehm keine random schurken in die gruppe (hab die schon auf stäbe mit willenskraft bedarf machen sehen) wenn man nur bekante mit ihren twinks mit nimmt sollte man auch positive erlebnisse mit ihnen haben


----------



## sTereoType (5. Januar 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du Total-über-RoxxoR-Äpixx equip bist wirst niemals durch dein eigenschaden ein hero mob überleben! Denn du müsstest 100% mehr dmg machen als der Hero mob und der dk der das mit ner Blutskillung schaft, Den will ich sehen.


als ob sich ein dk über die 2% der blutaura hochheilt. wenn man hier mitreden möchte,d ann bitet auch mit ein paar grundkenntnissen. ein blutdk hat blutwürmer. bis zu vier stück die bei einem kampf erscheinen können. diese machen schaden an mob der bei dir zu 100% in heilung umgewandelt wird. desweiteren gibt es den todesstoß der einen um den betrag des schadens heilt, den die tickenden krankheiten auf dem mob machen würden. mit glyphe sidn da mit einem schlag udn guten eq bis zu locker 10k heilung drin . da gibts noch das mal des blutes. das gibt bei jedem treffer den der mob mit dem mal auf jemanden ausübt 4% der max hp seines opfers wieder.


----------



## Totemwächter (5. Januar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> als ob sich ein dk über die 2% der blutaura hochheilt. wenn man hier mitreden möchte,d ann bitet auch mit ein paar grundkenntnissen. ein blutdk hat blutwürmer. bis zu vier stück die bei einem kampf erscheinen können. diese machen schaden an mob der bei dir zu 100% in heilung umgewandelt wird. desweiteren gibt es den todesstoß der einen um den betrag des schadens heilt, den die tickenden krankheiten auf dem mob machen würden. mit glyphe sidn da mit einem schlag udn guten eq bis zu locker 10k heilung drin . da gibts noch das mal des blutes. das gibt bei jedem treffer den der mob mit dem mal auf jemanden ausübt 4% der max hp seines opfers wieder.


Ja normal, 10K heilung.. das will ich sehen! Und wenn dann geht das auch nur en paar sekunden so.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Januar 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Ja normal, 10K heilung.. das will ich sehen! Und wenn dann geht das auch nur en paar sekunden so.


ich kann den schlag  sofern die runen rdy sind 2 mal hinter einander ausführen. wenn nicht wart ich 10sek oder frische per skill die runen auf und mache nochmal 2.. wenn der schlag crittet sind die 10k locker drin. wenn ich das horn des winters benutzt habe ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das der schlag crittet garnicht mal so gering.


----------



## Rasgaar (5. Januar 2009)

Kürzlich über den Weg gelauffen; ein DK mit dem Namen Triebtöter.
Keine Ahnung ob er was taugen würde, aber in meine Gruppe würd der nicht kommen.

Solange es ein Todesritter mit einem - mehr oder weniger - akzeptablen Namen ist kriegt er eine Chance.


----------



## Gen91 (5. Januar 2009)

Man kann diese häufig vertretene Meinung : "DK Überflüssig" ganz einfach erklären. Der DK is im Moment der moderne Jäger, da er:

1. Sich richtig leicht lvln lässt
2. einfach zu viele vorhanden sind und somit ein Großteil einfach diese Klasse nicht beherrscht
3. viele meinen, weil er von 55-70 so imba sei man ja eh der Imba Tank ist
4. nochmal das gleiche wie bei Punkt 3. nur mitm Schaden
5. man länger auf 80 brauchte und viele noch nich gut equipt sind

Vielleicht habe ich auch nur bis jetzt Pech gehabt, aber als Tank und DDler habe ich bis jetzt nur totale Flaschen erlebt (trotz gutem Equipment), einzige Außnahme bildet unsere Gilden DK Tank, der is der einzige DK, den ich kenne, der seine Klasse spielen kann.


----------



## Totemwächter (5. Januar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich kann den schlag  sofern die runen rdy sind 2 mal hinter einander ausführen. wenn nicht wart ich 10sek oder frische per skill die runen auf und mache nochmal 2.. wenn der schlag crittet sind die 10k locker drin. wenn ich das horn des winters benutzt habe ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das der schlag crittet garnicht mal so gering.


Wenns ja soooo leicht und sooo oft geht, mach doch mal ein Bild davon.


----------



## Arben (5. Januar 2009)

Zur Topicfrage: Wäre er nicht gekommen, hätte ihn wohl niemand vermisst.

Das man nicht instan eingeladen wird, sobald man eine Gruppe geht nicht nur dem DK als DD so. Allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dass hier einige meinen der Schaden wäre nicht enorm. Ich kenne nur wenige Schurken die an die 3-4k DPS eines DKs wirklich rankommen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Kavu (5. Januar 2009)

blut skillung und todesstoß rune und dicke waffe und du hast dein 10k heal... aber es stimmt nicht ganz wenn der um den betrag heilt den die dots schaden machen WÜRDEN wäre das ein FIX wert und das iset nicht, die erhaltene heilung skaliert durch den schaden den die krnakheiten gemacht HABEN und den schaden den du mit dem schlag an sich machst. daraus errechnet sich dann die erhaltene heilung.

ABER ein blut dk tank ist keine entlastung für den heiler... denn 
1. er tankt in frost udn nicht in blutpräsi, er muss demnach die blutaura geskillt haben um die heilung mit einstecken zu können
2. machen die würmer nicht genug dmg als das dies zum eben hoch heilen reicht
3. das eine dicke heilung bei einem todesstoß raus kommt relativ ist, habe schon erlebt das der todesstoß mal nur 600 heilt und beim nächsten hit 5000
4. mal des blutes...hm ja 4% der gesamt hp....und? er macht mehr dmg als der skill wieder herstellt also murks.
5. runenheilung...ja kommt mit glyphe nette heilung bei rum, aber dafür muss man ne blut rune zahlen...
6. vampirblut...jahaa de rimba skill erhaltener heal um 100% erhöt für 15 sec (waren 15 oder?^^)...würde der skill 3 tage andauern wäre eine ini mit blut dk und ohne heal schaffbar



> Solange es ein Todesritter mit einem - mehr oder weniger - akzeptablen Namen ist kriegt er eine Chance.



mein DK heist Schlenz ... nimmst du mich mit? ich denke du sagst nein... naja beim ersten gedanke. wie kann man sich schlenz nennen? naja istn insider bei mir und meinen freunden und bisher wird auf meinem server nicht geflamed das schlenz ein kacknoob ist der nicht tanken kann... bisher haben nur die leute es nicht egschafft mich zu heilen die schlechte heiler sind (also sry aber jeder 4 schlag trifft mich mal mit 2k bei 25k life und der heiler lässt mich umkippen? hallo was helt der mein haustier?)
und wenn ein dd aggro gezogen hat dann nur weil er nicht aufs firsttarget gegangen ist... selber schuld eigendlich aber da ich nicht so bin todesgriff und er ist bei mir une ende aus


----------



## pixler (5. Januar 2009)

Hm denke, dass durch den enormen anstieg von retri palas, die konkurenz unter den melee ddlern stark angestiegen ist. Daher hat man es als dk net so leicht mitgenommen zu werden. Aber in wow ist das schon ausgeglichen, man kann mit allen 10 klassen was anfangen. Würde ni9cht sagen, da smanche klassen gar net berücksichtigt werder. das ist in wow schon recht ( meine rmeinung nach, klar gibts da unterschiede in rnd grp, aber in der hilde findet man eigentlich immer nen raidplatz) ausgeglichen. Ka ob jmd von euch mal guild wars gespielt hat, da braucht man von 10 klassen nur 4-5. Das ist ne scheiße. Da hat man in wow durch die verschiedenen skilltrees mehr chancen berücksichtigung zu finden. Zudem haben dks wie auhc einig andere klassen den vorteil, das sie tanken können, was ein vorteil bei dem derzeitigen tankmangel ist.


----------



## Kankru (5. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?



Ja es gibt einfach viel zu viele! Der Dmg ist super, kann niemand leugnen, wenn ich ne grp suche versuche ich max. nur einen mitzunehmen!
Das Problem ist, dass selbst unequipte viel dmg fahren und dann trotzdem den schwächeren in der grp noch alles wegrollen, weils doch besseres Equip gibt!
Meistens versuchen wir die Gruppen ausgewogen zu halten, doch das klappt meistens net!
Wenn der DK erstmal generft wird (wird er definitiv) werden viele wieder zu ihren alten Klassen zurückkehren und sich sicher wieder besser integrieren.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Januar 2009)

pixler schrieb:


> Hm denke, dass durch den enormen anstieg von retri palas, die konkurenz unter den melee ddlern stark angestiegen ist. Daher hat man es als dk net so leicht mitgenommen zu werden. Aber in wow ist das schon ausgeglichen, man kann mit allen 10 klassen was anfangen. Würde nicht sagen, da smanche klassen gar net berücksichtigt werder. das ist in wow schon recht ( meine rmeinung nach, klar gibts da unterschiede in rnd grp, aber in der hilde findet man eigentlich immer nen raidplatz) ausgeglichen. Ka ob jmd von euch mal guild wars gespielt hat, da braucht man von 10 klassen nur 4-5. Das ist ne scheiße. Da hat man in wow durch die verschiedenen skilltrees mehr chancen berücksichtigung zu finden. Zudem haben dks wie auhc einig andere klassen den vorteil, das sie tanken können, was ein vorteil bei dem derzeitigen tankmangel ist.


hat sich das geändert seit ich mit nightfall aufgehört habe?oO die klassen da litten bloß auch unter starken vorurteilen, zu gebrauchen waren aber alle. 
btt: ich wollte ja nicht sagen das ein blutdk super als tank ist, ich wollte nur zeigen das noch mehr als die 2% aus der präsi an selbstheilung drin sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings soll sich mit dem kommenden patch der blutdk auch ein wenig verbessert werden in richtung tank. leider dürften mit den patch auch die dicken heals wegfallend a die glyphe für todesstoß geändert wird >.<


----------



## Lorcann (5. Januar 2009)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Als Tank sind sie top. Aber als DD kann man sie in die Tonne treten. Okay, der Dmg ist super, dennoch meinen zu viele, sie seien "imba", klauen aggro oder pullen mit Todesgriff. Wenn ich mit meinem Tankdudu Inze gehe, sag ich von vorne rein, ohne DK. Meine Meinung dazu.



Du bist nen Held..was hat das mit der Klasse zutun wenn er die Aggro klaut...das liegt ja wohl am Spieler...

Ansonsten..ich spiele als Main nen Blood Dk und bin super zufrieden...guter dmg bei niedrigem Aggroaufbau...was will man mehr und Probleme habe ich auch net ne Grp zu finden...Gott sei Dank haben die meisten Leute ihren Dk wieder in die Ecke gestellt das es nichts für sie war. 

Man muss seine Klasse halt beherrschen...wie jede andere auch...naja in 1-2 Monaten ist dieses Thema eh passe dann gibt es wieder neue hass Klassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shallîya (5. Januar 2009)

1. Gibt zu viele dk's
2. DD Plätze sind sehr schnell vergriffen
3. skill tank dann gehts besser
4. /close


----------



## Camô (5. Januar 2009)

Shallîya schrieb:


> 1. Gibt zu viele dk's
> 2. DD Plätze sind sehr schnell vergriffen
> 3. skill tank dann gehts besser
> 4. /close


Wach auf - du bist kein Mod!


----------



## Totemwächter (5. Januar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hat sich das geändert seit ich mit nightfall aufgehört habe?oO die klassen da litten bloß auch unter starken vorurteilen, zu gebrauchen waren aber alle.
> btt: ich wollte ja nicht sagen das ein blutdk super als tank ist, ich wollte nur zeigen das noch mehr als die 2% aus der präsi an selbstheilung drin sind
> 
> 
> ...


Es ging ja auch net um en direkten tank, du hast angedeutet das ein Epic Equipter DK ein hero mob alleine hälte ohne Externe heilung usw..


----------



## Tal (5. Januar 2009)

Meine erfahrungen sind bei DK gemischt genauso wie bei jeder anderen klasse, manche rennen full Epic rum und reissen ncihtmal ne ratwurst vom Teller, andere haben teil grün an und spielen ihre klasse einfach gut. Neulich Azjol hero hatte ich einen DK dabei der war echt Pfiffig, da ich nciht an den schattenwirker rankam hatt er ihn mit todesgriff geholt, das is ne gute reaktion und da macht der skill meiner meinung nach richtig sinn allerdings is der auch eher einer der seltenen dk`s die ich kennen leren durfte, die meisten belegen derzeit Platz 4 aufm dmg-meter und cih bin in der regel platz 2-3 (Tankadin). Aber deswegen keine mitnehmen find ich acuh arm, ich finde die Inis müssen spass amchen und das ist nicht nur dann der fall wenn wir durchruschen. Das einzige was mcih an DK`s tirisch nerft sind die extrem Bunten Zaubereffekte, da siehste nichts anderes mehr, was in azjol beim endboss bei den Stacheln ausm Boden echt nerft. Ach ja ... leuchtet auch stärker als die Weihe :-D


----------



## Laenges (5. Januar 2009)

Wie viele schon sagten liegt das daran das es einfach zuviele von ihenen gibt. Schließlich wars bisher nie einfacher sich nen schnellen 80er hochzuspielen bei dem man auch auf große rotation und den finzfanz achten musste.
Nicht destotrotz hab ich eine abneigung gegenüber DKs. Oft mach ich die erfahrung, btw eigentlich fällt mir kein positives Beispiel ein, wo der DK eigentlich keine Shice gebaut hat. Entweder fehlt die erfahrung für die Instanz oder die erfahrung wie spiele ich diesen Char. Dazu kommen dann evlt noch Kommentare, wieso keiner heilt von dieser Klasse. Auch oft wirken DK-Spieler etwas schroff was den Ton angeht und dieser macht doch schließlich die Musik, Das Teamspiel funktioniert auch nicht immer btw nur selten. Dks die mitten drin einfach die Mons anziehen auch auf mehrerer verbesserungsvorschläge von Gruppen oder Raidseite wird ernsthaft verlangt sich doch nicht einzumischen da man ja wisse wie man seinen Char zuspielen hat.
Da ist auch das argument wieder des sinnlosen gezerge und des dmg-penis. MAX-DPS, ohne rücksicht auf verlust. Nix für ungut aber ich find, da kann jeder sagen was er will, diese Klasse ist Overpowered. Das liegt wohl zum einen daran das sie eine Heldenklasse ist. Aber nicht destotrotz sollte diese Klasse nicht mehr DMG machen können als ein Fullequipter HM oder ähnliche zurZeit sehr starke klassen die weit dem Equip des DKs sind. Die Balance ist atm voll im Arsch, und die schuld wird dem DK gegeben. Zurecht zur einen, da es ohne ihn doch eine recht gute Balance gab. Jetz dauerts wohl wieder bis zum Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Sieht man es aus der PvP sicht so ist mir aufgefallen, das es wohl garnicht mehr soviele Schurken gibt, und diese wohl nun DK spielen. Also kann man ja fast DK als neue Schurken klasse sehen. Ähnlich bei den Jägern, verhöhnt und verpöhnt als nubklasse und aggroschleuder vereint jetz der DK wohl beide Klassen in sich. Nub mit DMG wenn mans so nehmen will.
Naja, hoffe ihr nehmt nicht alles aus diesem Post zuernst, vieles wurde ja schon erwähnt und ausführlich beschrieben.

MfG


----------



## sTereoType (5. Januar 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Es ging ja auch net um en direkten tank, du hast angedeutet das ein Epic Equipter DK ein hero mob alleine hälte ohne Externe heilung usw..


ach hab ich das? komisch ich dachte ich hab dir bloß gesagt das ein dk mehr als die 2% heilung aus der präsi hat.


----------



## Daywa (5. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich hier einige Antworten gelesen habe, finde ich es wirklich interessant wie die Meinung sich scheiden. Einer findet Tank-DK´s halten keine Aggro, der andere sagt, dass es unmöglich ist die Aggro zu klauen. Andere sagen DD-DK´s machen keinen Schaden, andere sehen welche mit 3,5k DPS.

Daran sieht man doch, dass es einfach an der Einstellung zum DK selbst - und an der Meinung, bzw der Erfahrung der Spieler liegt.
Ich finde Todesritter momentan noch ETWAS zu stark, ABER sie erfüllen ihren Zweck. Gute Spieler machen sauviel Schaden und halten jede Aggro. Ich find es schade das die Klasse so dermaßen "niedergemacht" wird. Immerhin ist es eine "Heldenklasse" und sollte schon entsprechend stark sein.

Um nur einen von mehreren Vorteilen zu erwähnen: Malygos. Der Todesgriff ist die perfekte Fähigkeit um die Sparks zu platzieren.



So... Grüße


----------



## dobro (5. Januar 2009)

Kann ich nicht zustimmen, haben 2 Tank und 2 DD DK´s und sind einfach nur gut. 

Halten sich auch nicht für imba oder so was, spielen einfach gut und so solls auch sein.


----------



## Totemwächter (5. Januar 2009)

> ach hab ich das? komisch ich dachte ich hab dir bloß gesagt das ein dk mehr als die 2% heilung aus der präsi hat.


Vll. haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet, Jedenfalls habe ich deine antwort auf seite 2 so verstanden das wenn man Epic Equipt ist En hero mob quasi alleine packt.


----------



## Arben (5. Januar 2009)

Daywa schrieb:


> Daran sieht man doch, dass es einfach an der Einstellung zum DK selbst - und an der Meinung, bzw der Erfahrung der Spieler liegt.
> Ich finde Todesritter momentan noch ETWAS zu stark, ABER sie erfüllen ihren Zweck. Gute Spieler machen sauviel Schaden und halten jede Aggro. Ich find es schade das die Klasse so dermaßen "niedergemacht" wird. Immerhin ist es eine "Heldenklasse" und sollte schon entsprechend stark sein.




Es kann bei einem solchen Spiel allerdings einfach nicht sein, dass eine bestimmte Klasse aufgrund ihres Status als "Heldenklasse" grundsätzlich höheren Schaden macht. Das würde selbst die letzte Balance flöten gehen lassen.


----------



## Potsmoggy (5. Januar 2009)

nunja... DK's gibt es momentan echt "ein paar" zu viele... ähnlich, wie bloodelve paladin und draenei shaman zu bc-anfängen.. das hat sich denn aber auch bald gelegt.. um auf die frage zurück zu kommen: DK's sind nicht überflüssig... ich möchte da allein an den damage per second (dps) errinnern.. die tankeigenschaften sind auch supa... ich mein ich bekomm mit meinen treff-hunter nedmal die aggro von dem "geklaut"... was mich persönlich am dk-spieln stört ist, dass ich als blood-dk so gut wie nie in inni's mitgenommen werd... blood's machen gerade mehr dmg wie zb unholy's... unholy (zumindest auf meinem server so) werden immer einfach nur weggepustet... stehen als guhl auf, nur um sich denn in die luft zu sprengen... nunja.. bei einem blood hingegen mit frost-einskillung kloppen die leute im pvp immer auf einem rum.... und immer erst der dritte/vierte gegner bringt dich zum umfall'n... ich mein ... ich hab mit meinem dk (war zu dem zeitpunkt auf 75) einen 80er ally-drui in bärform verkloppt und hatte am ende des fights full life... durch runenheilung etc..
also: DK's sind auf keinen fall als "überflüssig" zu sehen, da es einfach halt auch nur eine klasse in wow ist.. man könnte ja sonst zb auch sich die draenei und blutelven herbeiziehen.. gäb's die ned mehr, wär das geschreie groß..
als heldenklasse wäre es doch außerdem auch vollkommender blödsinn, wenn man gleich viel bis weniger dmg macht, wie andere klassen... ich mein wozu wäre es denn dann eine heldenklasse?! ich interpretiere so: held = mehr dmg und fähigkeit über die "normalen" quests hinaus was machen zu können, ohne sich gleich eine grp suchen zu müssen..

MfG
Potsie


----------



## Crash_hunter (5. Januar 2009)

Tal schrieb:


> die meisten belegen derzeit Platz 4 aufm dmg-meter und cih bin in der regel platz 2-3 (Tankadin).



jaja, ich (72 dk frost 2 1h waffe) gehe burg... so... wir haben tankadin dabei, bäumchen magier und noch einen Frost dk mit ungefähr der gleichen ausstatung wie ich... skillung war auch ähnlich.

SO! ich fuhr meine 1k dps und war glücklich, er streichelte die mobs und machte 300dps! ok... ich weiß net wie er das gemacht hat,... Das bekommt man auch mit autoschlag hin. naja nur en kleines Beispiel dafür, dass es auf den spieler ankommt nicht auf die klasse ... 

so far..


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Januar 2009)

Es hat halt ejder Spieler einen DK
also viel zu viele sind da.


----------



## Semetor (5. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?



hmm bei gefühlte 2 millionen dks auf jedem server würde es mich nicht wundern.


----------



## wlfbck (5. Januar 2009)

so, hab jetzt nach der ersten seite nicht mehr weiter gelesen, weil so viele schwachsinnige vorurteilskommentare kamen, das ich nich mehr weiter lesen wollte. 

@topic:
dk's werden meist nicht mit genommen, weil viele zwar einen spielen, aber nur wenige ihn beherrschen.


----------



## Scred (5. Januar 2009)

ich weis ja nich was ihr alles so in die die gruppen inv aber ich war mit 3 leuten (kannte ich vorher alle nich) sind mit mir (blut dk) 3x bw und 2x bk gegangen und niemand hat sich beschwert und auch mit meiner hexe waren alle dks bis jetzt immer top

tanken als dk kommt immer (meiner meinung nach) immer auf die instanz und gruppe an. hab aber auch noch nicht wirklich getankt von daher kann ich da wenig bis nichts zu sagen


----------



## Mini Vaati (5. Januar 2009)

nochmal zu dem thema namen,wow gibt es schon so lange,das die meisten namen vergeben sind und dann meistens blöd klingende namen zustande kommen.ich habe auch einen dk(lv74) und mir fehlt leider die erfahrung in inis,deswegen gebe ich hier keinen komentar ab.

ps:zu dem thema selbstheilung:bin unholy,heile aber mit todesstoß*glyphe 3600 (vieleicht nich viel,wie gesagt,hatte leider noch nicht das vergnügen,in eine instanz zu gehen)


----------



## realten (5. Januar 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Zur Topicfrage: Wäre er nicht gekommen, hätte ihn wohl niemand vermisst.
> 
> ...




Das und Vorurteile denk ich, wovon letztere vielleicht auch zT. berechtigt sind. Im Moment rennt einfach jeder und seine Schwester mitm DK herum und die Gefahr ist daher relativ groß, sich jemand einzuhandeln der seine Klasse nicht beherrscht. 

Und wohl auch ne Portion Neid / Mißgunst. DKs bekommen von Blizz fast 60 level in den Arsch geblasen, Imbaness, coole mounts und vom Start weg für jede Kindergartenquest rare Klamotten, die für die "normale" chars auf dem level gar nicht erreichbar sind. 

Mir ist es einfach auch nicht die sympathischste Klasse. Kann ich nicht objektiv begründen aber muss ich ja auch nicht, in einem Spiel darf man auch subjektiv sein. Ich mag auch keine off-Krieger für Inzen, ist halt so. Und wenn die noch so oft darlegen wie toll sie da sind. Paar mal versucht und jedesmal war es Kacke.


----------



## Yiraja (5. Januar 2009)

also ich weiß net wie es auf den anderen realms ist aber ich würde mal sagen auf gilneas sind im moment 30-40% der 80er die unterwegs sind dks ^^ ich spiel zwar keinen nehm aber immer gern einen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (5. Januar 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> ich redete vom tanken nicht von der dps.... die werden nämlich so wie sie momentan sind nie mals maintank mit genommen werden - dazu halten sie einfach zu wenig aus - nächstes mal bitte kompletten satz lesen ........



Wo steht den das Dk´s nix aushalten es gibt halt werte die man haben muß als Tank, wenn man die nicht hat ist eine andere Klasse genauso schlecht

Also ich denke mal das man als dk auch MT sein kann 10er naxx geht schon mal ohne probs und alles außer Naxx 25er und Malygos hab ich auch schon mit Dk MT gemacht 

Nur es gibt halt viele die nicht wissen wie sie dk spielen müssen aber das gibt es bei alle Klassen

Ich denke da gerade an den Krieger von uns der seine Chars (DK und Krieger) verkauft hat wenn man den sich so anschaut denkt man direkt der kann was bei den items aber da kommt das große erwachen der kann die beiden edel Chars mal garnicht spielen ^^

Also wie schon oben beschrieben fast jede klasse hat seine Berechtigung im Raid und wenn man mal auf die Dk aura schaut sieht man das sie den raid ganz gut pushen können 

Also ich würde in meinem setup für 25er auf alle fälle ein Blut Dk mitnehmen ^^


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (5. Januar 2009)

Also manchmal denke ich die Leute nehmen keine DKs mehr mit, weil viele Dks im Dmgmgeter über ihnen sind, oder sie mal von DKs im PvP weggeballert wurden. Ich kriege als Begründung warum ich abgelehnt werde immer nur "Zuviel Aggro", "Zuviel DMG (??)" , "Dk = Noob klasse" usw.

Naja, ich hab ne gute Gilde, und habe bisher (bin lvl 67) auch keinerlei Probleme mit Grps für inis gehabt. Auch wenns nur die BC inis waren, man fragt einmal im SNG bzw. in der Lokalen Verteidigung nach und dann is gut.


----------



## seppix@seppix (5. Januar 2009)

Bei uns gibt es immo viel mehr palas als dk's


----------



## Kelthelas (5. Januar 2009)

Stupidea24 schrieb:


> "Ich geh nur Ini ohne DK"
> 
> Da kann ich nur sagen das ist arm. Damit scherst du alle DK´s über einen Kamm. Find ich nicht in Ordnung
> 
> ...



Das is leider genau wie:

Hast du need auf Faustwaffe?
Ja.
Ne dann net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (6. Januar 2009)

Toblobasha schrieb:


> Ich find DKs als tank eigtl relativ low. Können Krieger, Paladine und Druiden einfach besser. Und s schlimmste sind echt DKs die schon als DDs mitgenommen werden aber dann unbedingt mit Todesgriff einen ranpulln müssen. Als Tank wie als Heiler lass ich die dann verrecken.



find ich ne gute einstellung die dann verrecken zu lassen und nicht einfach zu sagen dks sind alle scheisse.
ich spiel selber dk. hab in ner ini noch nie nem tank irgendetwas weggepullt und lass die dks die mit meinem heiler in ner ini sind und genau das machen auch sterben.
was aber sonst noch so gesagt wurde "ich geh nur ohne dks in inis" und "dk sind schlechte tanks" blabla.
ein gut equipter dk mit anständiger skillung hat fast die gleichen stats, wie ein krieger (halt ohne blocken, dafür mehr ausweichen und parieren). mein dk ist scheisse equipt, aber gewisse bosse in naxx war ich schon mt. und das ganze ohne "tankskillung".

meine meinung zum thema: dks sind eine klasse, wie alle anderen auch, haben ihre vorteile und ihre nachteile. das problem ist einfach, dass es im moment noch sehr viele davon gibt und einige (wie auch bei allen anderen klassen) sind schlicht und eifach schlechte spieler. nur wird das beim dk dann nicht auf den spieler, sondern auf den dk geschoben. 
ich kann ja nur mal fragen, wer schon magier gesehen hat, die mit pyroschlag mobs in ner ini pullen oder jäger, die einfach ihr pet draufschicken oder palas, die mit göttlichem sturm und was sie sonst noch haben von allem aggro ziehen ... ich könnte noch lange weitermachen, aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine.

grüsse Namir


----------



## Drakhgard (6. Januar 2009)

Kann meienn Vorrednern nur zustimmen.

Der Todesritter wird nicht mitgenommen, weil zu viele Anfänger mit dem spielen - nicht gerade erfolgreich. Auf so gut wie allen Realms hat der Todesritter eine Überbevölkerung und einen dementsprechend schlechten Ruf. Manche behaupten von sich sie wären "die wahren Todesritter" und "DK Pros" weil sie auf Unholy Speccen und einen armen Ally/Hordler ohne Probleme weiterkloppen. Das übliche "Getuhe" halt. Fest steht, dass man mit dem Todesritter wie ein Verrückter questen kann ohne große Komplikationen. Hab meinen Todesritter direkt nach Anfangsgebiet zur Höllenfeuerhalbinsel verfrachtet und da jede Quest im Alleingang gerockt. Fand das schon ein bisschen OP weil wenn ich überlege wie sich da so manch andere Klassen bei bestimmten Quests schwer tun. Der größte Vorteil (vorallem für Anfänger) beim DK ist, dass dir nie der Saft ausgeht. Du kannst deine Skills wie ein Bekloppter raushauen und deine Runenkraft wird trotzdem immer wieder aufgebaut. Zwar haben die Runen einen Cooldown aber wenn man ein bisschen den DK gespielt hat, weiß man wie man die Skills zu managen hat.

Ich denk einfach mal, dass Raids (vorallem Random Raids) dieses Klischée des Noob-DKs aufgesaugt haben und schwer wieder loswerden. Was ich aber zu dieser Sache sagen kann ist, dass der DK richtig gespielt ein hervorragender DamageDealer ist. Nicht zuletzt eben weil ihm der Saft nie ausgeht. Ab und zu kann er die ein oder anderen Adds von den Stoffies nehmen und diese mal eben Tanken. Natürlich empfiehlt sich hier eher das Frost-Spec (das ja eher auf Richtung Tank/ Support Tank zusteuert). Aber es ist eben schwierig, einen "guten" DK zu finden. So überflüssig ist der jetzt imho auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Randy Orton (6. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Bei 10 Klassen geitb es immer midnestens eine die eig Überflüssig ist. Eigentlich Bräuchte man ja nur 3 Klassen.



4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tank, heiler, melee-dd, magier


----------



## Tinuphyl (6. Januar 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> Als tank sind die top? wie bitte?


Die Meisten DKs haben einfach keinen Plan wie man tankt. Irgendwann hat mal irgendjemand gesagt, dass Frost der Tank Tree ist und alle die tanken wollen skillen so, was aber in meinen Augen totaler Bullshit ist. Die wirklich essenziellen Skills fuer einen Tank sind 5/11/5. Bei dem Rest bietet sich es viel ehr an, die Punkte in den Unholy-Tree zu investieren. Mein Freund spielt einen Unholy DK-Tank und der haut einen AE-Schaden raus, da koennen sich selbst 2 Palas zusammen verpieseln... Ich habe selten so wenig Probleme beim heilen oder mit irgendwelchem Aggrogeswitche gehabt wie mit diesem DK. Man muss nur wissen wie.


----------



## Vertigos (6. Januar 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> jo gibt zu viele^^
> i bin dk tak da findet man besser ne grp^^


was bist du???????


----------



## Mace (6. Januar 2009)

dk`s stören mich nur im pvp ^.^

In Inis hab ich kein Problem sie als dd oder tank mitzunehmen da sie guten Schaden machen und das sie selbst als dd durch die Platte auch was aushalten und falls der MT tot ist dann ma eben noch den Boss tanken können.


----------



## klogmo (6. Januar 2009)

Stupidea24 schrieb:


> Was ist das überhaupt für eine Einstellung?
> 
> "Ich geh nur Ini ohne DK"
> 
> ...




W00t?

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist doch das gleiche bzw. was ähnliches mit Palas vor langer Zeit auch passiert. Und ich denke jeder der das liest kennt die (meiner Meinung nach veralteten und nicht mehr zutreffenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Vorurteile.

Und da hat sich wohl niemand drum geschert.


----------



## kraupy (6. Januar 2009)

Kavu schrieb:


> also ich weis ja nicht...
> kla es gibt richtig viele von uns, aber nur wenige können ihn spielen.
> dmg output ja er kann richtig gut sein aber an einen mage oder einen guten schurken kommen wir nicht dran.
> blut=dmg? hmm joa der burs dmg ist dick hohe crits aber glaubt mir die DPS ist so dermasen fürn eimer das geht mal garnicht, man ist nur am fokustarget gut im dmg sobals um ne grp geht ist ein unholy DK besser.
> ...



den warri möcht ich sehn der nur durch 5er heroinnis auf 30K life kommt .. und nen warri mit lockeren 50K life  .. selbst raidbuffed .. zeigst mir bitte auch^^ dermüsste unbuffed schon mit locker 40K life rumstapfen und das kannst selbst mit maximalem equip mal voll knicken^^


----------



## Agrimor (6. Januar 2009)

Naja bei uns ist es eine recht einfache devise: Random-DK = Nein!
Dk, der von jemandem empfohlen wurde = Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

Bei mir darf höchstens ein DK mit, wenn ich heile. Aus Erfahrung halten mir die Kerlchen einfach zu wenig aus, dann natürlich alle am Mob und im AE... Wo sie im DMG Meter stehen ist mir da völlig egal, auf kurz oder lang werden auch sie angepasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (6. Januar 2009)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Als Tank sind sie top. Aber als DD kann man sie in die Tonne treten. Okay, der Dmg ist super, dennoch meinen zu viele, sie seien "imba", klauen aggro oder pullen mit Todesgriff. Wenn ich mit meinem Tankdudu Inze gehe, sag ich von vorne rein, ohne DK. Meine Meinung dazu.




nicht alle dks sind so ^^

nur weil paar kackboons meinen sie wären besser oder so 

letztens war ich burg hero da meinte ein anderer dk in frostgestalt macht man mehr dmg wegen erhöhter bedrohung xD

naja dks sind nicht nur dds zumindest ist der dk auch ein recht guter supporter für melees


----------



## noizycat (6. Januar 2009)

Hatte noch nie außergewöhnliche Probleme mit DKs in Gruppen (außer, wenn sie soviel Schaden rausrotzen, dass ich neidisch werde *hust*) ... und zum Thema Todesgriff, manchmal ist der sogar rechtnützlich. Nervige Caster ranholen und so ... Gut, es gibt DKs, die als DD mitgehen udn dann meinen, Tanken zu müssen, aber das waren bisher doch Ausnahmen ... hab wohl Glück. ^^

Es gibt aber wirklich verdammt viele, wobei ich das Gefühl hab, dass viele nach dem 1. Testen nun auch wieder ihre alten Chars spielen. Die Schwemme vom Anfang hat doch etwas nachgelassen ...


----------



## Wowneuling (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mich schon mit unzähligen Dk in Instanz'n aufgehalten. Was unweigerlich passiert wenn man alle Instanzen in Nordend im nonhero Modus durch hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Fazit:

1) Kann ich die ewig blau glänzenden Augen, die mechanische Stimme und großteils gleiche Rüstung nicht mehr sehen. Ohnehin sehen die Dk nicht wirklich unterschiedlich aus. Blaue Augen - dunkle Rüstung. Das ist ein Dk, wirken schon fast depressiv die armen Dks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2)  Sehen die vormals schönen Chars (egal ob Menschen, Trolle, UD, einfach alles) als Dk einfach nur blöd aus. - Geschmackssache, keine Frage - aber mein Geschmack wurde nicht getroffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da fande ich die nicht-tote-Variante der jeweiligen Rassen um längen schöner und farbenfroher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, ich weiß, dass er *Todes*ritter heisst und daher düster sein soll, aber wenn jeder zweiter Char ein Dk ist, wirkt das ganze Spiel mitunter sehr düster und trist.

3) Dk als Tank - auch da hatte ich viele, viele, viele dabei...*bisher* immer ein Bild: 1-2 Mobs tanken ist garkein Problem, aber sobald ein DD'ler mal AoE macht oder ausversehen ein drittes Target angreift, hat er die Aggro, auch wenn es nur ein Zauber/Treffer beim Mob war. Da lobe ich mir weiterhin felsenfest den Krieger. Mit seinem Donnerknall, Schockwelle und demoralisierendem Ruf hat er bereits zu Beginn eines Kampfes drei Fähigkeiten die die ganze Mobgruppe zumindest soweit an ihm halten, dass auch mal ein Feuerball quer schiessen kann. Denn speziell in Randomgrps und ohne marks (scheinen sowieso aus der Mode gekommen zu sein) kommt es doch immer vor, dass der Tank mehr als 1-2 Mobs halten muss.

4) Leider hinterlassen bei mir bislang auch rund 75% der Dk ein Bild des "ich wär so gerne groß und meeeega stark um selber nicht mehr umgehauen zu verwerden, darum nahm ich ein Dk und nannte ihn _MâstérímbàtânK_"

PS.: Die oben genannten Dinge sind meine eigenen Erfahrungen, welche - ohne angeben zu wollen - nicht wenig sind. War mit meinem 79er Magier von ca. lvl 77-79 nur in Instanzen habe dahingehend also einiges gesehen. Habe übrigens selber auch einen 73er defTank, kenn also auch die andere Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

du hast vollkomen recht dk´s halten die aggro net und vom damage als dd brauchst gar net reden und von rüssi würfeln sie nur den echten klassen weg dk is keine klasse dk ist eine furunkel die aufgeschnitten werden muss naja die meisten dk´s meinen immer " boah ich mach soviel schaden mein ae haut die mobs instant um wass. das sin dk kopf und vorallem du als PALA machst eh keinen schaden (der letzte satz is würklich gefallen wie ich diesen kerl zugeflamt hab ohne witz) und blizz weis ganz genau das sie mit dem dk scheiße gebaut haben aber nein net zugeben (vllt solltest dir nesten patchnotes kuken tuen)ne wen man scho scheiße baut net wieder gut machen nein den fehler net eingestehen nein man fährt so richtig tief rein noch tiefer und noch tiefer


----------



## Ratrix (6. Januar 2009)

Tipp: Mit einer Festen Gilde lässt es sich immer besser raiden als mit randoms (besser eingespielt).


----------



## ThEDiciple (6. Januar 2009)

Das Problem was die meisten DK's haben ist das raidgilden oder gilden allgemein schon meist intern gut mit DK's versorgt ist. Wir haben z.B 2 Frost Tanks 2 Blut und einen Unholy DD DK. Das reicht vollkommen und somit können wir auch keinen weiteren Mainchar DK gebrauchen. Random sieht es meistens ähnlich aus, DKs sind halt momentan massenhavt vorhanden aber ähnlich dem Draenei Schamanen und dem Blutelfen Paladin wird sich diese masse auch irgentwann wieder normalisieren, warscheinlich auch aus dem grund das viele merken das sie einfach keinen Raidplatz mit ihm finden und somit wieder ihre alte Klasse spielen.

Da ich persönlich einen DK Tank spiele hab ich das Problem denke ich nie da Tanks & Heiler meist immer gesucht werden, nur DD wachsen halt wie sand am Meer.

@ wowneuling und weitere nörgler. Man findet bei jeder klasse leute die sie einfach nicht spielen können, vieleicht aufgrund der masse an spielern bei DK's zZ mehr als bei anderen aber ich Tank 4 elite hero mobs gleichzeitig und das obwohl mages ect reinballern, selbst wenn es mal passiert das wer die aggro ausversehen klaut hab ich den mob schnell wieder bei mir. Was ich aber net leiden kann sind dd die das von grundauf bei jeder trashmob grp machen, irgentwann sag auch ich mir dann wenn er meint nicht mein ziel anzugreifen muss er damit leben das er einen drauf krieg und stribt


----------



## Enrico300 (6. Januar 2009)

Das einzige was es in WoW im Überfluss gibt, ist Intoleranz,Ignoranz und aroganz, leider!!!


----------



## Barbossa94 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich als Dk Tank habe überhaupt keine probleme in  eine Gruppe mitgenommen zu werden.
Manche sind schon sehr erstaunt wie ich das ohne Schild hinbekomme (Manchmal auch als Mt).
@Kavu 
Ein DK Tank kann mit etwas mühe auch einen Tank Warri überschreiben, Dks können zwar keine Schilde tragen, dafür aber eine zweite Tankwaffe. Meine Stats sind zur zeit 25k life , 26k rüssi und 555 deffwertung. Und das reicht eindeutig für Raids aus. Denk bitte daran: Nicht alle DKs sind gleich, es kommt auf den Spieler und sein EQ an!
Ein Beispiel: Ich sehe einen Tank Warri mit 21k life unbuffed und Blauen/grünen eq. (würde zwar nicht mit ihn in einem raid gehen, aber wie gesagt. Ein beispiel) Wir gehen Naxxramas und beim ersten boss wipen wir 5 mal. Dann habe ich den Gedanke, jeder Tank warri kann nichts. (schlechtes Beispiel , aber naja ^^)

Wenn man die richtige Skillung hat und nett zu den Raid- oder Grupppenmitgliedern ist, dann wird man auch öfter mitgenommen. Es kommt nicht immer darauf an wieviel dmg man macht. Bei den meisten DDs (nicht nur DKs) scheitert es an Sozialverhalten.

Gruß, Barbossa


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Früher (lang ists her) gabs grob geschätzt 50% Jäger auf nem Server, da wurden die auch nicht mitgenommen. Da musst Du wohl oder übel warten bis es nicht mehr so viele DKs hat, die allgemeine Meinung gegenüber DKs sich gebessert hat oder aber Du musst Deine eigene Raid öffnen.


----------



## Skullzigg (6. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?



die dk's ist halt einfach ne bob klasse, und es ist ja klar das sie jder spielt weil sie overpowered ist.


----------



## teroa (6. Januar 2009)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> die dk's ist halt einfach ne bob klasse, und es ist ja klar das sie jder spielt weil sie overpowered ist.




jup so siehts aus
und halt es gibt zuviele


----------



## Würmchen (6. Januar 2009)

10er naxx sucht 2 heal (nein keine DK's mehr sind schon 8)


----------



## Falathrim (6. Januar 2009)

Einmal für all die "Progamer-Warri-Tanks" hier, die meinen ein DK kann keine Aggro halten bzw stirbt zu schnell bei großen Raids.
http://fnatics.de/videos/kel25.html
Bitteschön, Kel 25, MT DK. Oh Mann, der stirbt ja gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und für alle, die sich für den DK im Allgemeinen interessieren und Englisch können:
http://elitistjerks.com/f72/t36303-dps_compendium/


Viele Menschen sollten sich mal ein bischen ins DK Klassenforum hier reinlesen (Ja, es gibt nicht nur das eigene) und vielleicht selber mal einen DK ausprobieren. Weil LEICHT ist dieser Char garantiert nicht zu spielen. Er ist leicht zu leveln, aber verdammt schwierig zu meistern. Das sage ich als DK, der ihn um ehrlich zu sein, auch noch nicht wirklich gemeistert hat. Einer der Gründe warum ich auch noch DD spiele: Ich will noch keinem zumuten mich mit schlechtem Tankequip in Instanzen tanken zu müssen *g*
Natürlich, die Unterschiede bei den DKs sind extrem. Da stehen die früheren Imbar0xx0rpr0gamer, die fast jede Klasse schon auf 70 gespielt hatten und mindestens einen Char Full T6 hatten und seit dem Beta DKs zocken, gegen die ewigen Noobs, die auch viele Chars relativ weit oben hatten aber keinen wirklich weit oben weil sie einfach schlecht sind und Leute wie mich, deren erster wirklich hoher Char der DK ist, u.a. weil abzusehen war, wie leicht er zu leveln ist, die sich Mühe geben aber einfach noch nicht die Erfahrung haben, um wirklich etwas zu reißen. 
Natürlich gibt es Extremfälle, war schonmal mit einem anderen DK, fast 100% dasselbe Equip wie ich und 100% dieselbe Skillung wie ich (Elitist Jerks Unholy Standardskillung) und fuhr ziemlich exakt 500(!) dps weniger als ich in Ahn'kahet Hero. Aber alle DKs über einen Kamm zu scheren, ist falsch! 

Und die Nerfkeule wird so bald wohl nicht geschwungen werden. Blut wird verstärkt und besonders 2Handskillungen werden noch einen ordentlichen DPS-Schub erleben um mit DW auf eine Stufe zu kommen. Einige Glyphen werden mit dem Patch generft, aber das wars schon, ansonsten wird allerdings der einzige Char der noch vor einem guten DK ist, nämlich der BM Hunter generft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also: Stoff für noch viel, viel Mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich zock ma wieder, hatte gestern kein Internet und konnte so nix machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodooguru (6. Januar 2009)

mmmh, komisch also im damage sind unsere immer ganz oben mit roundabout 5000 DPS übern kompletten 25er Naxxraid, selbst in 5er Inis fahren die über 3000 DPS und unser DK-Tank, kann auch alles ohne Probleme tanken, sprich Naxxbosse, Malygos und Satharion mit adds.

Dann macht ihr wohl irgendwas falsch!


----------



## hackle (6. Januar 2009)

ich kann von den dks in meiner gilde nur positives sagen.
in meiner naxx gruppe haben wir dudu  + dk tank. und sie wechseln sich ab mit der mt1 oda2 rolle.
auch die dds sind spitze! aggro klauen hin oda her das problem kann jede klasse haben die sich nicht damit beschäftigt, destrohexe,hunter,schurke usw.....
was ich zb sehr positiv finde an dks die können zur not adds tanken (sehr gutes beispiel bei sartharion die kleinen feuerelemente die spawnen wenn der tank grad ned in reichweite ist)

würd mal die vorurteile gegen diese klasse überdenken ich bin ein fan davon


----------



## Karius (6. Januar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> 3) Dk als Tank - auch da hatte ich viele, viele, viele dabei...*bisher* immer ein Bild: 1-2 Mobs tanken ist garkein Problem, aber sobald ein DD'ler mal AoE macht oder ausversehen ein drittes Target angreift, hat er die Aggro, auch wenn es nur ein Zauber/Treffer beim Mob war. Da lobe ich mir weiterhin felsenfest den Krieger. Mit seinem Donnerknall, Schockwelle und demoralisierendem Ruf hat er bereits zu Beginn eines Kampfes drei Fähigkeiten die die ganze Mobgruppe zumindest soweit an ihm halten, dass auch mal ein Feuerball quer schiessen kann. Denn speziell in Randomgrps und ohne marks (scheinen sowieso aus der Mode gekommen zu sein) kommt es doch immer vor, dass der Tank mehr als 1-2 Mobs halten muss.



Das liegt mehr an der Unfähigkeit des Spielers als an der Klasse. 
Und ja AOE ist in Mode. Ganz einfach weil es die beste Methode ist. Die Inis haben Null Anspruch. Einfach den Mist zusammenziehen, bomben und Boss umhauen.

Ich habs schon einige Male gesagt. Die neue Magerota: "Blizzard an, Hirn aus".

Don´t hate the Player, hate the game. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muhahahah (6. Januar 2009)

moinsen,

also ich bin tank und froh darüber das ich mir die grp´s selbst zusammstellen darf.

erste goldene regel war bei mir immer alles und jeder fdarf mit. 
aber wie geschrieben WAR dies meine einstellung.
dies änderte sich ziehmlich schnell in nordend.
mittlerweile halte ich es so alles darf mit, alles aus dk´s
sie machen was sie wollen, halten sich nicht an absprachen, und spielen nur zu gern wilde sau.
dies sind nur meine erfahrungen aber genau aus diesen erfahrungen kommt mir kein DK mehr ins haus.
schade um die guten dk´s unter all den miesen.
ich halte weiter daran, und fahre damit auch sehr gut.
dies ist nur in 5er hc´s so in raids sieht es da schon etwas anders aus.

so long


----------



## Falathrim (6. Januar 2009)

Muhahahah schrieb:


> -fullquote-


Das passiert bei ALLEN Klassen! Hab auch schon nen Full Epic Feralwarri gesehen, der in TU Hero nicht mal die 2k DPS geknackt hat und sich über alles und jeden beschwert hat. Er hat sich nicht an Absprachen gehalten, die Harpunen geklaut die ich sammeln sollte usw.

Okay, der DK Tank den wir dabei hatten war nicht mehr schlecht, er war erbarmenswert, aber der Typ ist trotzdem aus der Gruppe geflogen nachdem ich Lead bekommen hatte.

Wenn du mit Randoms nicht zurechtkommst, geh gildenintern oder mit ner kleinen Hero Stamm ausserhalb der Gilde. Ich fahr damit inzwischen gut.


----------



## Groton (6. Januar 2009)

Hmm,

immer wieder lustig, wie manche Leute meinen, anderen vorschreiben zu müssen, wie und vor allem mit welchen Char man WoW zu spielen hat. Es ist schon richtig, das man beim leveln, vor allem in der Scherbenwelt momentan von 10 Leuten 9 Todesritter trifft. Es stimmt auch, das von den 9 Todesrittern 7 denken sie wären die Tanks schlechthin, man dann als Stoffi meist am liebsten in die Tastatur beissen würde, wenn der Tank halt nicht so stark ist, wie ein "echter" Tank.
Aber je weiter man spielt, um so besser werden die Todesritter. Ich bin mittlerweile mit meinem Stoffi in Nordend und habe die ersten Ini´s mit Todesritterbegleitung hinter mir. Ab Azjul Nerub trennt sich irgendwann mal die Spreu vom Weizen.
Mit meinem 80er habe ich auch schon die Erfahrung in Hero-Ini´s gemacht, allerdings waren es dort zu 90% Spieler, die sich Gedanken über Ihren Char gemacht haben und ihn dementsprechend auch spielen können.

Aber mal für alle Ignoranten in diesem Spiel: Tut bitte nicht so, wie wenn Wow nur für absolute Spielprofis geschaffen wäre und EURE Charakterklasse und EURE Spielweise die einzig richtige ist. Wer meint, er nehme keine Todesritter in einer Gruppe mit, weil es soviele gibt und die ja eh nix können, stellt sich über die Zeit selbst ins Abseits.

Mit Sicherheit sollte Blizzard mal überdenken, was man gegen diese Todesritterschwemme machen kann, ohne jemanden vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Das sehe ich in der Verantwortung des Herstellers.

BTW: Ich spiele keinen Todesritter.

Ansonsten war weiter vorne ein Post, da wurde es richtig geschrieben: 1. Fehlpull vom Todesritter (kann passieren), 2. Fehlpull vom Todesritter (die Meinung sagen/schreiben) <-- leider für viele ein Problem, weil man sich ja ohne Beleidigung nicht mehr verstädnigen kann.


----------



## DerMavgier (6. Januar 2009)

ich spiele einen tankadin und neheme auch keine dks mehr mit instanzen. ich habe bis auf eine ausnahme nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. und diese werden immer wieder dann bestätigt, wenn ich als letzter in eine grp eingeladen werde und ein dk leider mit von der partie ist.
dks sind (meiner erfahrung nach) nur am angeben und schw..zvergleichen. die klasse an sich ist sehr gut gelungen, nur ist das kein grund dafür, immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen das sie ja mehr dps fahren als andere klassen, schneller einen selbst gepullten mob down haben als der tank, das sie ja immer auf alles bedarf würfeln, da sie ja vorhaben auch mal zu tanken.
ich selber habe vor einen dk anzufangen bei zeiten da ich, wie schon erwähnt diese klasse gelungen und unterhaltsam finde.
allerdings haben mir bisher jedesmal dks den spass verdorben durch ihre dummen nervenden kommentare und oft auch durch dieses: schaut mich an, ich kann auch als dd tanken,.....ups ich dachte der heiler schafft das"

und ich bin nicht allein dieser meinung, die meisten heiler /w me immer an und beschweren sich über die selben sachen.

da ich wow spiele weil es mir spaß macht, nehme ich keine dks mehr, da diese mir sehr oft den spaß verdorben haben.


----------



## soh0 (6. Januar 2009)

du spielst einen gnom dk was für mich wenn ich den ally wäre grund genug ist dich nicht mit zu nemen...
...gnome sehn schon an sich lächerlich aus abber ein gnom dk ist wirklich grausam anzu schaun


----------



## dergrossegonzo (6. Januar 2009)

Es gibt einfach zu viele davon.

Da es zu viele gibt, sind auch viele Spieler aus der "ich habe keine Ahnung wie man diese Klasse wirklich spielt" Fraktion dabei.

So einfach ist das.

Ausserdem haben viele einen Hass auf die "IMBA-Klasse"

Die ersten die ich traf, machten sich gleich so richtig beliebt. Ich war grad Level 72 und die ebenfalls - 2 Tage nach Release.
Da wurde die Zone gepullt, per Todesgriff der Mob vor meiner Nase weggepullt und so weiter.


----------



## Blackshadow3993 (6. Januar 2009)

es ist totaler schwachsinn zu sagen ne mit dk gehe ich grundsätzlich nicht in eine ini 
1. warum machen gut dmg 
2. und wenn sie tanken  können sie machen nur ihren job ich sage auch nich ne ich will keinen gnom krieger als tank der sieht einfach lächerlich aus


----------



## Barbossa94 (6. Januar 2009)

Falathrim, ich bin vollkommen deiner Meinung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Alle DKs über einen Kamm zu scheren, ist falsch! ! ! !    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edit: Blackshadow3992, hast recht. Die Krieger denken sie können sich alles erlauben. Schilde sind nicht alles!


----------



## Klima_Killer (6. Januar 2009)

@Vorposter: EPIC Fail:

Zuerst zustimmen dass es net in Ordnung sei alle DK's über einen Kamm zu schieben und dann sagen dass Krieger sich alles erlauben.


MfG


----------



## Lichtdrache (6. Januar 2009)

Nun überflüssig werden todesritter nicht wenn die auch ihre tankrolle veriinnierlicht haben.

als dd ist dk auf jedenfall schlechter als mage,hexer,hunter,furykrieger und eule.

ansonsten ist dk im lvln nicht sehr easy wiee imemr behauptet wird selfheal und aoe zu schlecht da heb es palas,druiden udn schammys einfacher.

und diese ganzen namen wie athas und alle death,tod,evil,knight und ritter varianten.

ich habe draeneidk und macht spass zum teil wegen style und zum anderen wegen den gabe der naaru hot der als dk so manchen arsch gerettet hat.

im gaqzen sind dks nicht überflüssig man muss nur zeigen das man kein dd ist dann klapps mit raid hero und mehr.


----------



## Ravor (6. Januar 2009)

das ja lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




es wird der dk geflamet wg op 
und jetz?

wird wieder gewhinet weil ihn keiner haben will

man kanns den leuten auch echt net recht machen


----------



## Bodog (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich bin eigentlich auch kein Freund der Dk's.
Liegt aber daran das den DK jeder angefanget hat... ja klar das man ihn probieren kann aber manche meiden jetzt ihren Main und spielen nur noch ihren DK.
Klar jeder kann das machen was ihm Spaß macht, doch wenn es nur noch Dk's gibt, ist WoW auch langweilig.
Und meinen das er besser im dmg ist als manch andere klasse liegt total falsch meiner Meinung nach....

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Barbossa94 (6. Januar 2009)

Klima_Killer schrieb:


> @Vorposter: EPIC Fail:
> 
> Zuerst zustimmen dass es net in Ordnung sei alle DK's über einen Kamm zu schieben und dann sagen dass Krieger sich alles erlauben.
> 
> ...



Aus dem Grund, dass meist die Krieger es sind die die Dk's unterm Kamm schieben. 

Erst durchlesen dann posten, danke.

Mfg


----------



## lord just (6. Januar 2009)

also dk sind nicht überflüssig nur gibt es im moment zu viele und nur wenig gute.

der dk macht schon gut schaden mit schlechtem equip nur bekommen es viele nicht hin mit besserem equip auch noch mehr schaden zu machen, weil sie den dk halt noch nicht so gut spielen können und da ziehen die anderen dd klassen einfach an ihm vorbei.

als tank muss man als dk auch erstmal an geeignetes equip kommen, was schwieriger ist als wie für andere tank klassen. wenn man dann aber sein equip hat, muss man auch erstmal tanken können, was auch nicht jeder kann.

es ist halt wie bei jeder klasse so, dass es gute und schlechte spieler gibt. die guten spielen ihre klasse weiter und die schlechten wechseln meist zu einer klasse, wo dann gesagt wird, dass sie imba ist.


----------



## Su-Si (6. Januar 2009)

Ravor schrieb:


> das ja lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schönes Posting 

Aber dass sich alle an der neuen Klasse die Krallen wetzen ist normal und war doch nun wirklich zu erwarten^^

Ich zumindest gönne jedem Jäger diese Verschnaufpause - immerhin wurden die Armen lange genug als Gegenbeispiel zu allem, was gut und schön ist, herangezogen^^ Bis zum nächsten Addon müssen jetzt halt die DK dran glauben. Besonders fundiert ist das alles nicht und Leute, die grundsätzlich keinen Dk mitnehmen würden, sagen mehr über sich selbst aus, als über die Klasse Todesritter^^ 
Jede Klasse ist zu ersetzen, keine ist überflüssig. Der Rest ist subjektives BlaBla (auf dass natürlich jeder ein Recht hat^^)

Den einen zu gut, den anderern zu schlecht...klingt balanced für mich *g*


----------



## koxy (6. Januar 2009)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> Nun überflüssig werden todesritter nicht wenn die auch ihre tankrolle veriinnierlicht haben.
> 
> als dd ist dk auf jedenfall schlechter als mage,hexer,hunter,furykrieger und eule.
> 
> im gaqzen sind dks nicht überflüssig man muss nur zeigen das man kein dd ist dann klapps mit raid hero und mehr.



Quatsch.

Ich weiß zwar nicht mit welcher Sorte Todesritter als DD du da zu tun hast, ich jedenfalls kann mich mangels DMG-Output nicht beklagen.
Im 25er lasse ich die meisten oben erwähnten Klassen meist hinter mir, lediglich Hunter und gut equippte Schattenpriester können da noch mithalten, bzw. liegen je nach Encounter vorn.
An Singletargetbossen wie Flickwerk mache ich im Raid lächerliche 4400Dps, wobei das ganze mit besserem Gear noch sicher steigerungsfähig ist.


----------



## xXavieXx (6. Januar 2009)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Als Tank sind sie top. Aber als DD kann man sie in die Tonne treten. Okay, der Dmg ist super, dennoch meinen zu viele, sie seien "imba", klauen aggro oder pullen mit Todesgriff. Wenn ich mit meinem Tankdudu Inze gehe, sag ich von vorne rein, ohne DK. Meine Meinung dazu.



Das ist schlichtweg ein Vorurteil wo nichts dran ist. Nen Vernünftiger DD nimmt weder dem Tank die Aggro weg (selbst nicht mit AoE) noch pullt er ohne weiteres ein Mob mit Todesgriff. 
B2T: Ich werde sehr gerne als DD mitgenommen. Liegt vielleicht daran das auf Lordaeron (Ally) nicht wirklich jeder 2te Char nen Todesritter ist...


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Als Tank sind sie top. Aber als DD kann man sie in die Tonne treten. Okay, der Dmg ist super, dennoch meinen zu viele, sie seien "imba", klauen aggro oder pullen mit Todesgriff. Wenn ich mit meinem Tankdudu Inze gehe, sag ich von vorne rein, ohne DK. Meine Meinung dazu.


ich kenne dk's die machen im raid 3-3,3k dps
Dazu brauch ich wohl nix mehr zu sagen...


----------



## ySlo (6. Januar 2009)

Ja ich zock n dd dk.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finds mies wie wir meistens(!) über einen Kamm geschoren werden.
Kann man leider nur durch gutes benehmen bei den jeweiligen 'hassern' wieder hinbiegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiss net wie das bei euch in den Raids ist, bei uns gibts jedoch viele Dks.
Ich fahr mit meinen Grün/Blau Equip jedoch 2,5-2,8k dps und andere mit full epic nur 1,5k...
Es kommt immer nur auf die Spieler an, denn: Skill>Equip. =P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg,
Slo~


----------



## Kroosian (6. Januar 2009)

koxy schrieb:


> Quatsch.
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nicht mit welcher Sorte Todesritter als DD du da zu tun hast, ich jedenfalls kann mich mangels DMG-Output nicht beklagen.
> Im 25er lasse ich die meisten oben erwähnten Klassen meist hinter mir, lediglich Hunter und gut equippte Schattenpriester können da noch mithalten, bzw. liegen je nach Encounter vorn.
> An Singletargetbossen wie Flickwerk mache ich im Raid lächerliche 4400Dps, wobei das ganze mit besserem Gear noch sicher steigerungsfähig ist.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Wer sagt dass der DD-DK grundsätzlich hinter den anderen DDs hinterher hängt hat unrecht.


----------



## Fixxy (6. Januar 2009)

erstens ja es sind zu viele...2. wie bekomme ich denn dann als DK ne grp? (wass mus ich tun)?


----------



## Freebs (6. Januar 2009)

Da diese ganzen bunten Zauber meine FPS in den Keller schicken, kann ich sehr gut ohne die. ^^


----------



## Nimeroth (7. Januar 2009)

Als Tank find ich die DK's nicht so pralle (hab bisher einfach keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht).
Und da mein Main selbst ein Tank ist, glaub ich das beurteilen zu können.
Nach möglichkeit verzichte ich auf DK's in der Gruppe, und setze lieber auf die "klassischen" Klassen.
Vieleicht ändert sich das nach nen ordentlichen DK nerf mal, wenn die ganzen Kiddies aufhören die
Server mit den "OP-Dêâthnîghts zu überfluten und nur noch wenige, dafür aber gute Spieler
übrigbleiben.
@Topic: für mich pers. sind DK's momentan überflüssig. Gibt Tonnenweisse andere Klassen die ich lieber
mitnehme.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Januar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> es gibt viel zu viele..... alleine in meiner gilde gibt es ca 30 80er dk twinks.... und wenn ich mir den server so betrachte scheint jeder 3, char ein dk zu sein



die können ja alle raids selber machen ^^
geschweige denn ein komplettes DK AV BG ^^

die gesichter möcht ich sehn, wenn 30-40 DKs angerannt kommen xD


----------



## yorki88 (7. Januar 2009)

also ma ne frage, wenn ein dK z.b genügend dmg macht "2.5" z.b und dann sagt der ander DK der Tank ist, das der DD zuwenig dmg macht "ok der DK-Tank ist wohl bessser geskillt" und sagt das der DD fürn AR sei... und ihn kickt... was würdet ihr sagen/schreiben?


----------



## Dolzi (7. Januar 2009)

dks sind ne ganz normale klasse wie jede andere auch
ich zock meinen dk wenn ich grade lust hab, da es doch recht viel spaß macht mit ihm
werde niemals meinen holy priest wegen nem dk aufgeben, aber würde sie nicht einfach als sinnlos abstempeln
wenn ich mit meinem unterwegs bin, werde ich immer mal wieder gefragt, ob ich lust hab in inis mitzugehen; sei es als tank oder normaler dd; solang man net anfängt mit dem todesgriff alles einzufangen was so rumläuft, klappt das immer recht gut


----------



## m@r1@n (7. Januar 2009)

warum laufen hier eig 10% derposts so ab?:
<insert quote here>
quatsch/rofl/du hast keine ahnung/ achwas

1 zeile halbwegs sinvolles gebrabbel

und nein ich hab nichts zum thema zu sagen weil mir doch eh egal is wer dmg macht und wer tankt solang ICH heil


----------



## Xelyna (7. Januar 2009)

Es gab mal Zeiten, in denen man auf Hordenseite als Pala auch keine Ini-Gruppe oder Raidplatz gefunden hat - kurz nach BC als jeder einen hochgetwinkt oder als neuen Main gelevelt hat (:
Gibt wie die andren schon sagten derzeit einfach zu viele.
Aber Kopf hoch, es kommt die Zeit, in der diejenigen die auch noch andere Charaktere haben ihn verstauben lassen weil sie die Lust verlieren oder ihnen der Reiz flöten geht.
Das normalisiert sich wieder (;

< twinkt den DK als Farmchar


----------



## Caidy (7. Januar 2009)

viele wollen einfach keine dks dabei haben, sie denken es spielen den nur kinder, oder ich bin so IMBA ROXXOR


das habe ich schon ziemlich oft erlebt, ich wollt auch dk main spielen, nutze ihn aber nur noch zum farmen und steig wieder auf heiler um.

es herrscht ein enromer dk überfluss und zu ihrem nachteil mögen viele den dk einfach nicht, dh es sieht doppel schlecht aus ^^


----------



## Elda (7. Januar 2009)

Überflüssig vielleicht nicht aber es gibt einfach zu viele und die mehrheit spielt auf DPS und Tanken wollen sie auch nicht alle.


----------



## Thogrimm_ (7. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube die meisten Krieger (vor allem die Tanks und ganz besonders die, die Tank aus Leidenschaft spielen) nervt vor das der DK das kann was sie sich immer gewünscht haben: Gut tanken (zumindest die normalen inzen und heros), UND dabei durch ordenltichen dmg-output auch noch schell Leveln können (okay seit dem addon bzw patch haben Deff Tanks es ja schon etwas leichter aber früher.... xD ).
Außerdem heißt für 'nen Deff Tank der DK eine weitere Klasse mit der er sich um Tankplätze und -equip schlage muss und durch die Flut im Moment fallen die ganzen need-need-need Würfler (alles ehemalige Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^) den Tanks im Moment am deutlichsten auf (mal ehrlich wer hat früher außer Pala und DD Kriegern auf Platte gewürfelt und wenn ein Pala dabei war neben Defftank, würfelt der auf Healzeug ^^). Da ich selber Tank aus Leidenschaft bin/spiele kann ich das durchaus verstehen, trotzdem nehm ich gerne DKs mit, weils der Gruppe nur Vorteile gibt (und mal ehrlich wenn man auf 80 ist kann man davon ausgehen, dass die DKs die man mitnimmt a) ihr Klasse beherrschen b) das Spiel beherrschen c) kein 0815-ich-probier-r0xx0r-imba-DK-Klasse aus Spieler sind).

so long


----------



## TheGui (7. Januar 2009)

Elda^^ schrieb:


> Überflüssig vielleicht nicht aber es gibt einfach zu viele und die mehrheit spielt auf DPS und Tanken wollen sie auch nicht alle.


kein AE-taunt ftw ^^

kaum is DnD auf dem boden meint jeder ES IS DMGTIME!!!!

bei unregelmäßig spawnenden adds während bossfight is es auch zimlich kacke wenn DnD a) CD hatt oder b) die CDs der Runen schon für was anderes raus sind...

Bis Pestilence und Bloodboile da greifen is schon wer down ^_^
(NEIN Frost is net "der" Tankbaum... ausserdem hat HB zur zeit eh noch CD)

najha... ich mach lieber DMG!


----------



## Olynth (7. Januar 2009)

Finde persöhnlich DK´s recht toll.

Machen gut Schaden, erzeugen gut Aggro. Und wären sie nicht dabei wären paar Items auch überflüssig :<


----------



## Imbageif (7. Januar 2009)

das hauptproblem ist dass es DKs gibt wie Sand am mehr. Viele Spieler können aber mit ihrem DK nicht gut umgehen, was dazu führt dass die, die mit ihrem DK umgehen können in der breiten masse der "noobs" unter gehen. die gefahr einen von den schlechten zu erwischen ist für viele einfach zu groß, zumal es ja dds gibt ohne ende einziger Ausweg ist n  Tank DK momentan, weil tanks einfach gefragter sind als DDs


----------



## Lari (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich in Instanzen gehe, und es sind 2 - 3 DKs dabei, was nicht allzuselten vorkommt, dann schau ich mir immer die DPS an, um deren etwaigen Schadensoutput mit anderen zu vergleichen. Komischerweise werden sie in der Regel nur von episch durchequippten DDs geschlagen, gleichwertig equippte DDs hängen immer hinten dran.
Entweder bin ich immer mit Top-DKs unterwegs, die ihre Klasse spielen können, oder mit "dummen" DDs.
Alternativ gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit, dass sie zu stark sind?! Ah ne, geht ja nicht, sonst wird man hier wieder als "Whiner" beschimpft.

Platte tragen, DDs leicht abhängen, Selfhealaura...
Nehmt ihnen etwas vom Schaden, bzw. versteckt den Schaden tief in einem Talenttree zu Lasten der Def.
Das gleiche gilt andersrum. Aber so gleicht es ja fast einer eierlegenden Wollmilchsau.


----------



## Lizard King (7. Januar 2009)

Ist immer Lustig wenn dahergelaufene DKs meinen sie könnten jede Hero
Tanken mit ihrem dps Equip... die sind dann aber nicht mal annähernd Crit immun also was soll das gehabe?
und als dmg dealer? da gibts noch genügend andere Klassen...

wer mit in eine hero will muss erstmal gut sein!


----------



## Etotred (7. Januar 2009)

Todesritter naja...

jede Klasse sollte ihre Nische haben , aber zur Zeit fehlt es noch ...

im Bg kommt es mit vor , verliert man nur noch , weil Horden von Todesritter rumrennen ohne nur etwas

von ihrer Klasse zu beherschen..

und Hero - Inzen wurde hier ja genug besprochen ...

Fazit : zur Zeit überflüssig , aber die Zeit wird ein genaues Urteil erlauben


----------



## Imbageif (7. Januar 2009)

Etotred schrieb:


> Todesritter naja...
> 
> jede Klasse sollte ihre Nische haben , aber zur Zeit fehlt es noch ...
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?



Wir haben nen DK, der hat uns durch Naxx getankt und letztendlich auch gecleared. Ich denke der Hauptgrund ist, dass die Chance einen DK zu erwischen, der seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, weitaus höher ist, als bei anderen Klassen. Jeder kann DK machen, aber nicht jeder hat Ahnung. Bei den anderen Klassen weiß man in der Regel, dass diese schon etwas länger gespielt wurden. Grundlagen und soweiter also bekannt sein dürften...


----------



## Zerokx (7. Januar 2009)

ganz einfach -> würden DKs auch auf Stufe 1 anfangen, würde es weniger DK - Idioten geben!


----------



## Rayven-Anetheron (7. Januar 2009)

Toblobasha schrieb:


> i
> Ich find DKs als tank eigtl relativ low. Können Krieger, Paladine und Druiden einfach besser. Und s schlimmste sind echt DKs die schon als DDs mitgenommen werden aber dann unbedingt mit Todesgriff einen ranpulln müssen. Als Tank wie als Heiler lass ich die dann verrecken.



Naja die die mit dem Todesgriff Pullen sind dann auch echte Spielkinder... Wenn ich mit einer Gruppe in ner Hero geh mach ich kaum Aggro und mach halt den meisten DMG. Ausserdem benutz ich den Todesgriff nur wenn ein Mob auf eine Casterklasse zuläuft um ihm zu helfen. Naja einfach mal seine Klasse spielen lernen ist hier die Devise ;p


----------



## Rayven-Anetheron (7. Januar 2009)

sry für doppelpost -.-


----------



## Door81 (7. Januar 2009)

Imbageif schrieb:


> das hauptproblem ist dass es DKs gibt wie Sand am mehr. Viele Spieler können aber mit ihrem DK nicht gut umgehen, was dazu führt dass die, die mit ihrem DK umgehen können in der breiten masse der "noobs" unter gehen. die gefahr einen von den schlechten zu erwischen ist für viele einfach zu groß, zumal es ja dds gibt ohne ende einziger Ausweg ist n  Tank DK momentan, weil tanks einfach gefragter sind als DDs




der einzige post, der das ganze gesülze über 8 seiten erspart hätte.


----------



## pandur0815 (7. Januar 2009)

Prinzipiell ist es mir egal ob ein DK mit in der Gruppe ist, oder nicht .. wobei ich zugeben muss, das ich auch meist eine skeptische Augenbraue hebe wenn einer mitkommt, und, wenn ich gefragt werde, ich mich deutlich für eine andere Klasse ausspreche.


Weshalb ich Animositäten gegen DKs habe .. ganz einfach.

1)
Von der schieren Masse an DKs, die im Dunstkreis des Lichkönigs an Nordrends Küste geschwemmt wurden, beherrschen in meinen Augen 90% ihre Klasse nichtmal im Ansatz. Wozu auch? Der DK ist eine der wenigen Klassen die man nicht beherrschen muss, um wenigstens moderaten Schaden raus zu hauen. Aggromanagement? Antanken lassen? Avisierte Ziele angreifen? Fehlanzeige!

Die 10%, die ihre Klasse doch beherrschen werden meist leider übersehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2)
DKs tanken nicht!
Ich weiß, theoretisch können DKs tanken, aber ich habe noch nicht einen einzigen DK als Tank gesehen .. nicht einen .. nada .. niente .. nufta .. nix O.o -> Warum auch tanken, wenn man mit dem special Move Kopf-> Tastatur mehr Schaden als nen MH raus hauen kann? 

3)
DKs bringen in meinen Augen, ausser massig DPS, keinen weiteren Zugewinn für die Gruppe.
Kein Wasser/ Brot, keine Dämonenpopel, kein Buff, kein Sap, kein Schaf, keine Totem, kein Shout, kein garnix.
Verglichen mit allen anderen Damageklassen, haben sie da einen gewaltigen Manko, an dem Blizz imho etwas schrauben sollte.

Gut, ein DK hat seinen Ghoul/ Zombie/ Gargoyle .. aber da dieser nicht direkt Steuerbar ist, richtet er oft mehr Unheil an als Nutzen.


Und genau aus diesen Gründen bervorzuge ich alle anderen DDs VOR dem DK.

Edit:


Zerokx schrieb:


> ganz einfach -> würden DKs auch auf Stufe 1 anfangen, würde es weniger DK - Idioten geben!



qft !


----------



## Korda (7. Januar 2009)

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag, da ich eigentlich nur ab und an die Foren hier überfliege, aber kaum Zeit finde etwas zu schreiben.

Aber was ich hier an Dummheit und Unwahrheiten über den DK lese, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus.

Ich selber spiele einen DK Tank, bin MT in einer Gilde die Naxx clear hat. Und muss sagen, der DK ist im mom die stärkste Tankklasse!

Das ist keine Behauptung sondern an Fakten abzulesen. Im Vergleich zum Krieger kommt er einfach auf mehr Rüssi und hat somit von Hause aus eine höhere Schadensabsorbtion. 

Die Avoidwerte sind bei vergleichbaren Equipp ähnlich. Ich komme auf knapp 50% Avoid (Parieren, Ausweichen), mein Kriegerkollege in der Gilde auch auf knapp 50% (Ausweichen, Parieren, Blocken ). 

Im Endeffekt ist es total egal was auf dem Bildschirm steht, ob ich den Schlag nun Pariere oder Blocke spielt kein Rolle.

Desweiteren hat der Dk seine CD´s die er praktisch in jedem Kampf anwerfen kann, da sie nur kurze CD Zeiten haben. 1min bzw 3 min.

Wenn ich jetzt noch lese der Tank DK wird sogar noch mit dem nächsten Patch gebufft, frage ich mich ernsthaft wofür?

Der einzige Vorteil der Krieger im mom noch besitzt ist, dass er einfach mehr Aggro pro Sekunde aufbauen kann.

Aber ich denke sobald mit dem nächsten Patch die 2h Tankwaffen eingeführt werden, ist auch das Geschichte.

Alles in allem ist der Dk recht stark und sicherlich mag es Leute geben die ihn nicht spielen können, aber ich treffe in Random gruppen auch oft DD´s die keinen Schaden machen und behaupte dann nicht glatt das die ganze Klasse nichts taugt.

Das schlimme was ich hier bloß immer lesen muss ist,  dass die meisten Leute die hier posten und flamen, ihre Weisheiten nur vom Hören sagen haben oder selbst keinen Plan haben von WoW!!!

Mfg


----------



## Sabbataios (7. Januar 2009)

Nun ja, ich würde mal sagen... Meele. die haben immer nen Problem ne Gruppe oder raid zu finden. Ich für meinen Teil spiele meinen DK als Tank. ich gehe normale inis, Heros, Raids....alles
Entweder es liegt an deinemm Server dass zu viele da sind, oder aber weil die schlicht und ergreifend Nahkämpfer bist. Ich tippe auf das letzte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schonmal drüber nachgedacht selbst ne Gruppe aufzustellen? Oder mit der Gilde zu gehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKlobb (7. Januar 2009)

Also Die auren vom DK find ich sind ansatz weise schon recht nice, buffs fehlen dennoch.DAs die meisten ihren DK nich spielen können stimm ich voll zu, deswegen verschwinden bald auch wieder viel...


Aber en DK als Tank find ich echt lachhaft, höchstens offi oder overequipped in 5er ini`s...pala,warri oder dudu kann der nich im entferntesten das wasser reichen...


für mich bleibt der frost baum en grind un farm baum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als DD`S muss ich sagen find ich se aber klasse wenn se nich zu übertrieben egoistisch agieren ,wie schon gesagt"bin imba, ich mach hier solo alles nieder"

wenn sich en dk in meiner grp die agro mit voller absicht nimmt ,dann kann er mich ma un er darf se behalten, so einfach...aber das heist nich bei andern klassen wär das anders.

wie wars denn früher? mages,hexer waren auch oft am overnuken während angetankt wurde ,weil se so OP warn...vergesst nich worüber ihr euch gestern aufgeregt habt wenn ihr euch morgen aufregt ;-)


----------



## July (7. Januar 2009)

Leute, mal ehrlich? Was habt ihr euch erwartet? Das WOTLK kommt raus, ihr spielt(=die meisten spielen wie die verrückten ihre Mains auf lv. 80 hoch), farmen 1-2 Wochen ruf, haben alles gesehen und dann... was tun? OH JA ICH HAB EINE IDEE, wohlgemerkt in CAPSLOCK /2 Spam: ich mach mir doch schnell nen DK uber 1337 haha Killer, weil es gibt ja keine am Server...

Und dann wundert ihr euch, ernsthaft... (ernsthaft?!).. also ERNSTHAFT - dass niemand nen overpowerd super heldenklassen-blizzard mutant niemand braucht, der alle items wegninjat weil er alles nutzen kann, aber nix gescheid verwenden wird?

Oh... na dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foobär (7. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> als dd's nehm ich nie welche mit...  bislang noch keinen DD DK gesehen wo ich sagen würde "Wuah, was ein netter, reifer, guter Spieler. Den würde ich wieder mitnehmen"... meistens nur iwelche Deppen die in Mobgrps rennen, ohne Healer reggen zu lassen oder tank vorzulassen...
> 
> Das sind halt die "Arthás", "Tódesbôy" und die DK's dieser welt :E [...]


Meine Erfahrung: Dem kann man leider nicht viel hinzufügen. Unter allen Dks, die ich bisher getroffen habe, war aber auch ein (in Ziffern: 1) Netter. Sind also nicht alle so.


----------



## Achillesdm (7. Januar 2009)

Der DK hat jetzt das Problem was die Jäger schon immer hatten. Jeder hat einen aber die meisten können nicht damit umgehen und mit den vielen schicken Fähigkeiten kann man auch viel Blödsinn machen. So kriegt der DK seinen schlechten Ruf und hat Probleme random irgendwo mitgenommen zu werden. Da hilft nur Zähne zusammenbeissen und sich nen guten Ruf zu erarbeiten dann wird man auch mitgenommen.


----------



## Catweesel (7. Januar 2009)

Gut das ich nur mit Leuten aus der Gilde zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hab keine probleme mit meinem DK und der wird auch gerne mitgenommen. Vielleicht liegts ja auch an eurem verhalten bzw der spielweise mit eurem DK. sollte man mal drüber nachdenken wenn sich so viele über euch beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long....


----------



## adidas2023 (7. Januar 2009)

also ich nehrm gern dks mit
tanken können Sie und vom dmg sind sie den meisten Klassen weit überlegen (wie Palas)
Das es da viele Idioten gibt stimmt allerdings .... erst leztens am Ende der Ini mit 2 dks postet einer von denen Dmg und meint was ich mit meiner Hexe und der andere DD doch für boons wären weil wir keinen dmg machen ...  naja was solls wird sich mit der Zeit schon alles wieder einspielen


----------



## Uxus (7. Januar 2009)

Ich bin öfters mal mit 2 DK's unterwegs.

Einer is ddler und der andere is Tank

Der DK dd findet man meistens immer oben im dmg meter..

Der DK Tank bekommt weniger schaden als nen Pala/Krieger..

Aber wie gut das ich nur noch mit Leuten ausm Raid Hero's mache...und deswegen keine "ich spiel dk ich bin imba" leute dabei habe..

Aufjedenfall gehört der dk in jeder grp/raid..im raid reichen zwar 2 

Grml mir fällt grad auf wir haben kein DK tank im Raid   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proximo (7. Januar 2009)

Ich bin selbst Jäger und Hobby-DK(Twink) Somit also beliebtes Ziel für Vorurteile meine Klasse nicht zu beherrschen und im allgemeinen Hauptgrund für unerwartete Whipes zu sein. Dazu muß man sich die vielfältigen Fähigkeiten der beiden Klassen anschauen die einen Whipe herbeizuführen können: 

Todesritter:
- Tod und Verfall("was bedeutet 'hohes Maß an Bedrohung'?)
- Dunkler Befehl("ich will auch mal einen tanken dürfen!")
- Todesgriff("warum bin ich jetzt Tod... was bedeutet "spot"... und warum hat der Heiler jetzt Aggro?")
- Armee der Toten("Schaut mal! Die halten jetzt alleine das Aggro von allen Mobs die wir gepullt haben!")
- Guhl("Cool, der kann von hier bis direkt bis in die Mobgruppe da drüben springen!")
- Eisketten("Schaut mal wie langsam der jetzt auf den Tank zuläuft... wie... das ist nicht der Tank?")
- Pestillenz("Geil, jetzt hab ich alle angesteckt..." *Määh,Määh,Määh* "sag mal... warum hat der Heiler Aggro von Eisfalle und dem Gescheckelten?"

Jäger:
- Irreführung("ups... also normal bekommt mein Focusziel...")
- Volley bzw. Sperrfeuer("Macht nix wenn ich Aggro ziehe, wenn die Mobs bei mir sind hab ich ja Totstellen!")
- Totstellen("Aaa, Aggro... hilfe, heal!" Todstellen Jäger => verbessertes Todstellen Heiler)
- Ablenkender Schuss("Wenn der zu mir rennt und nicht auf den Tank haut, müssen die Heiler weniger heilen!")
- Mehrfachschuss,Schlangenbiss,Explosivfalle("Määh, Määh, Määh...)
- Frostfalle("wenn die langsamer Laufen ist es doch viel einfacher zum tanken!")
- Grenzdebiles Pet("Hey! Der Boss hat mein Pet beim Pullen getötet... sag mal wo läuft der denn jetzt..." wahlweise "Ich hab das Pet im Raid doch immerschon auf defensiv!" oder "Hey Leute? Hat jemand mein Pet gesehen seit wir da runtergesprungen sind?")

Daneben fehlen bei vielen Jägern Fähigkeiten welche früher Raidpflicht waren. "Kitten? Hat das was mit Katzen zu tun?" "Sry aber ich dachte die 2 Gruppe ist weit genug weg" "Schon 4 Crits *määh* in Folge... *määh* wiso rennt der Mond jetzt auf mich *määh* zu?" "Hey schaut mal, mein Pet ist schneller wie der Tank bei den Mobs!".

Genau das ist auch das Problem bei den DK's... viele verstehen ihre Fähigkeiten noch nicht und durch das extrem hohe Whipepotential der Klasse (s.o.) sind DK's einfach in Verruf gekommen. Deshalb möchte ich jedem DK empfehlen sich alle Quicktipps seiner Fähigkeiten nochmals genau durchzulesen und anschließend nochmal um sie auch zu verstehen. Jene Fähigkeiten welche das größte Whipepotential bergen haben gewöhnlich auch den größten Effeckt und können sogar einen Whipe verhindern wenn sie richtig eingesetzt werden.

MFG Proximo, Hobby-DK und Jäger aus Leidenschaft

EDIT: Aus aktuellem Anlass "Einlullender Schuss? Hab ich nicht in der Leiste..."


----------



## Hangatyr (7. Januar 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Zur Topicfrage: Wäre er nicht gekommen, hätte ihn wohl niemand vermisst.



/sign

Maximal 1 % aller momentanen DK´s haben deren Spielmechanik verstanden, der DK wir auch im PvP seine Heimat finden. Für die ganzen imbaRoxxorKiddies, wie früher der Hexer. Schlachtfeld anmelden, in die gegnerische Fraktion reiten, Kopf in die Tastatur knallen, einmal links und rechts rollen und Spaß haben.


----------



## Weldras (7. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich der dk ist ne nette Idee und ist sicher spannend zu spielen, doch wenn man nun die Konsequenzen dieser Idee sieht. Sorry Blizzard da habt ihr es euch sehr schwer gemacht !!!


----------



## abe15 (7. Januar 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> jo gibt zu viele^^
> i bin dk tak da findet man besser ne grp^^



Wo jeder eingeschworene Forenuser wie ich nur beim Sprechen Probleme bekommen würde musste ich grade tatsächlich beim Lesen würgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (7. Januar 2009)

Rheagar schrieb:


> Gibt halt recht viele DKs zur Zeit. Das wird sich aber recht bald ausgleichen.
> Und "überflüssig" sind dks nicht. Des kann man auch bei jeder anderen Klasse sagen, da die anderen Klassen insgesamt den Job auch machen können.


 
Kommt schon auf die Gilde an. Bei uns kommen auf ca 30 aktive Raidmember 2 Dk´s und es hat noch keiner geweint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (7. Januar 2009)

Naja, wenn ich ein Gruppe für eine Hero Ini baue und noch DDs suche schreiben mich immer 1000 DKs an, da ist normal das nicht jeder mitkann. Ich finde den DK eigentlich nicht überflüssig, wenn man ein Tank braucht kann jeder DK egal wie geskillt das mit dem richtigen gier (krit imun und so) locker machen. 

Würde nie selber DK als Main zocken, finde es aber echt nice das es ihn gibt.


----------



## July (7. Januar 2009)

@proximo

haha, alles falsch gemacht, failed!


----------



## BlackBirdone (7. Januar 2009)

Dks könne alles aber nichts perfekt(hatten wir schonmal^^)

Tanken als Dk ja 5 Inis geht das noch müsen aber viel einstecken, also sehr Heilintensiv, als MT für Raids nicht zu gebrauchen.

DMG ja könnne auch ihre DPS fahren vorallem bei Trash ect, sind schon ordentliche DMG-Dealer.

Aber es gibt viel zu viele davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killabee0512 (7. Januar 2009)

also ich muss sagen das ich keine probleme damit habe eine grp für irgendeine hero oder raid zu finden, 
ja es gibt zu viele dk´s und auch zuviele die meinen ihn spielen zu können leider ist genau das problem weshalb viele keinen dk mitnehmen wollen.
leider ist mein dk dazu verdammt nurn "twink" zu sein weshalb ich immer random suchen muss biete mich meist als second tank mit an und das geht wunderbar vorallem naxx hat es sich gut etabliert da man halt während nur ein tank benötigt wird gut dmg raushauet und der trash so schneller geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (7. Januar 2009)

DK überflüssig? wohl eher dieser Thread

/closed


----------



## Stuhlbein (7. Januar 2009)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> warum laufen hier eig 10% derposts so ab?:
> <insert quote here>
> quatsch/rofl/du hast keine ahnung/ achwas
> 
> ...



Du hast genug Posts gelesen um sagen zu können wie 10% der Post ablaufen aber dich interessiert das Thema nicht?Komisch


----------



## jolk (7. Januar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> DK überflüssig? wohl eher dieser Thread
> 
> /closed


da hat wohl jmd nur den titel gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (7. Januar 2009)

Jeder zweite Deutsche schreibt "etc" falsch.

Man schreibt es "etc"!!


----------



## Grimdhoul (7. Januar 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Jeder zweite Deutsche schreibt "etc" falsch.
> 
> Man schreibt es "etc"!!


und wo ist der unterschied bei den beiden schreibvarianten herr hans ?


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Jeder zweite Deutsche schreibt "etc" falsch.
> 
> Man schreibt es "etc"!!


Liegt das an meinen Linsen oder steht da zwei mal das selbe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Liegt das an meinen Linsen oder steht da zwei mal das selbe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beides identisch..


----------



## Gwesine (7. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?




Tzja, weil der DK als Kiddy-R0xx0r-Klasse verschrien ist und etliche Kiddys/R0xxors dafür gesorgt haben. Kleiner Auszug wieso man DKs nicht braucht und haben möchte (alles selbst erlebt ..... )

- Ewige Flames wie schlecht der Tank/Heal/andere DDs ist/sind
- Es wird auf ALLES gerolled ( ja, auch Schwere, Leder, Stoff ). Und das passiert nicht mal sehr selten .... leider 
- Völlige Selbstüberschätzung der Spieler
- Aggroziehen, Pullen, Wipes produzieren am laufenden Band ( Vorallemd er Grip ist hier überaus beliebt )
- Überangebot an zu schlechten Spielern 
- Zu wenige Spieler die den DK WIRKLICH spielen können 

Anmerkung zu den letzten beiden Punkten :
Das ganze war voraus zu sehen da Blizz den DK einfach über gemacht hat. Viele Spieler die WoW bzw die Spielmechanik dahinter nicht kapieren, schon immer schlecht gespielt haben, den Charakter, aus welchen Grund auch immer, wechseln musten ( Unbeliebtheit, Ninjalooting , allgemein schlechten Ruf ) sind zum DK übergesiedelt. Vorallem nachdem der Retri-Pala sich etwas ausgewachsen hat und nicht mehr so "imba" ist wie kurz vor dem Addon haben viele der spieler die einen paladin angefangen haben und auch mal zu "r0xx0rn" einen Schwenk auf den DK vollzogen.
Was somit kommen muste war eine schwemme an DKs und vorallem ein riesen Potenzial an derbst schlechten Spielern bzw an Spielern die zwar den Char gewechselt haben aber nicht ihre Art und Weise sich zu benehmen. Daraus ergibt sich mit einiger Zeit zwangsläufig die Situation dass der DK für Raids/Gruppen immer unbeliebter wird.

Ich möchte jedoch anmerken dass die wenigen die ihren DK aus Lust und mit Hingabe spielen, das optimale aus den Char heraus holen, sich Informieren und Gedanken zu dem Char und seinen Skillungen machen, die also den Char mit Leben erfüllen, mein aufrichtiges Beileid haben. Haltet durch ! Irgendwann werden die "phew phew me is Imba R0xx0r Bruno" auch wieder die Klasse wechseln und es wird ein kleiner aber feiner Kern an guten DKs bleiben

Grüße

Gwesi


----------



## Ghoreon (7. Januar 2009)

Back to Topic: 

Der, der ihn spielt, findet ihn nicht überflüssig, derjenige, der ihn nicht spielt, hält ihn möglicherweise für ne Gefahr (nimmt mir meinen Raidplatz weg) oder ist "neidisch" ("Der meint, er kann einfach von 58 auf 80 leveln und jetzt der Tollste sein"). Einige sind vielleicht echt schlecht, weil die Leute evtl. vorher nicht Melee waren und es einfach nicht innerhalb von 22 lvl geschafft haben, die Mechanik zu kapieren (ich sag nur Spelldmg-Faden auf der Hose beim DK, lol^^). Aber schlechte Spieler gibts auch zuhauf in den anderen Klassen.

Die Gildies, die vorher gut waren, sind auch als DK gut, und mit denen geh ich gern in eine Ini, so einfach ist das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pitmen (7. Januar 2009)

Hi, 

schließe mich der Aussage nicht an. 

DK's sind nicht überflüssig aber aber nicht so wertvoll wie sie von manchem ihrer Spieler gesehen werden.
Im BG sind ca. 80% aller DK einfach nur Opfer. Warum? Ich bin Ice Mage und freu mich über jeden gewirkten Todesgriff.
Was dann folgt ist schon fast Routine für mich... --->
Frosten, blinzeln, eine Reihe Instant's, einmal casten, netz werfen, 2 x casten=nur noch 10 %life aber noch keinen einzigen Treffer kassiert.
Sheepen/Frosten , winken, instant = Adios DK.. das alles ohne einen einzigen wirksamen Treffer abbekommen zu haben. 
Nicht bei jedem aber s.o.    Ein paar wenige klatschen mich förmlich aus der Robe. 

Und das DK's Tanken können ist auch nur teilweise richtig. Den meisten fehlt einfach die Erfahrung und der Skill um an mehr als 3,4 Mops
dauerhaft Aggro aufrecht zu halten. Onyxia Solo zu legen ist allerdings eine nicht zu verachtende Leistung.

Warum mag man DK's in Ini's nicht? Weil die o.a. 80% einfach nicht fähig sind die Ihnen zugeteilte Aufgabe ordentlich zu erfüllen.
Welcher Main Tank lässt sich 2x das Target  via Todesgriff  "klauen" um dann zu hören: "Ups, verklickt"    wenns mal wieder schief gegangen ist.
Ich finde es sehr prickelnd wenn die gesheepten Mops vom DK aus dem CC geholt werden und er die Aggro nicht halten kann und der MT am Zaubern ist um einen Wipe zu verhindern.

Macht DMG, DMG und ganz viel DMG, für den Rest gibt es eine Gruppe.

Have Fun


----------



## Mirodas (7. Januar 2009)

Haben auf Anetheron auch zu viele Dks, hatte aber kaum Probleme, als ich damals noch DD gespielt habe, als jede andere DD-Klasse.

Hab nun auf Frosttank umgeskillt und finde es relativ leicht, die aggro zu halten, außer der Oberimbaroxxorsuperschurke hält sich nicht an mein vorher abgemarktes Fokustarget. Wenn er das nicht schafft, isser selber schuld, wenn er verreckt...(hatte heute so einen Fall)

Ein anderer Fall war, dass ein Schami mich in Burg Hc nicht heilen konnte, weil er einfach nur Chainheal gespammt hat. (ohne Erdschild und ohne Hot)
Tolle Sache, selbstverständlich war dann der Tank schuld...

Ich hab damals DK rerolled, weil ich auf einem PvP Server spiele und meine beiden 70er Schami und Hexer sind, die meines Erachtens einfach nur noch Opfer im PvP sind. Ich wusste von Anfang an, dass DK keine imbaklasse ist und das ist sie auch nicht. Jeder, der seinen Char halbwegs gut spielen kann, kitet ihn einfach und dann kann der Dk nur noch hinterhergucken...

Trotz allem finde ich den DK immer so gut, wie der Spieler dahinter ist. Hab schon schlechtere Mages, Jäger, Hexer, etc. gesehen, als DKs und weil es einfach zu viele davon gibt, gibt es auch mehr negative Erfahrungen mit ihnen, ist ja logisch.

Ansonsten fliegt bei mir jeder, der sich weigert, DKs mitzunehmen, einfach auf igno, weil er einfach keine Ahnung von der Klasse hat und pauschalisiert.


----------



## Dalfi (7. Januar 2009)

Hab mir den Thread bis zur Seite 6 durchgelesen und es kotzt mich echt an wenn die Hälfte hier den DK niedermacht, weil sie entweder zu Blöd oder zu Faul waren sich einen hoch zu Leveln und jetzt Heulen weil ihre R0xx0r Imba-Rouge´s und andere DD´s net mehr mitgenommen werden weil sie zu wenig DPS fahren im Vergleich.
Oder die Tankfraktion, die jetzt plötzlich neue Konkurrenz bekommen hat und ihr ICH bin DER Tank EGO plötzlich Risse kriegt, weil sie nicht mehr 5 Wisper mit Einladungen 5 sek. nach dem Logg In bekommen.

Hättet Euch alle einen hoch ziehen können, entweder als erstes und dann den Main oer umgekehrt oder zeitgleich, dann (Skill vorausgesetzt) könntet ihr jetzt wenigstens mitreden und nicht nur Flamen.

Vote 4 Close gibt genug Flame und Lästerfreads über DK´s


PS: Zocke Priester


----------



## Jay316 (7. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nichts zu diesem Thema schreiben, weil es mal sowas von unsinnig ist. Dennoch kommt mir langsam die Galle hoch. Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus das 85% der Leute die hier über den DK lästern, ihn nichtmal angetestet haben. Ich für meinen Fall bin Blizz sehr dankbar dafür, dass sie uns diese Klasse gegeben haben. Denn nach zweimaligen Contentclear (einmal mit einem Verstärker Schami und einmal mit einem Furor Krieger) freue mich sehr über die Abwechslung die mir diese Klasse bringt.

Deshalb habe ich direkt mit Wotlk meinen DK hochgelevelt, und spiele erst seit Wotlk clear meinen Krieger hoch. Ist eigentlich auch egal, was ich überhaupt sagen möchte ist folgendes:

1. Der DW DK, ich bin derzeit so geskillt, und mein Gear kommt grösstenteils aus Naxx HC. Zum Thema der DK macht keinen Dmg xD zeigt mir eine Klasse die an Patchwerk knappe 5k DpS fährt............ Richtiiiiiiiiig es gibt keine. Das Problem ist einfach nur das die ganzen ehemals Imb0r Schurken, Hexer, Mages etc. nicht mehr die erste Geige spielen in Sachen Schaden machen. Daher kommen auch in letzter Zeit die ganzen whine Threads wie Pilze aus dem Boden. 

2. Der DK macht nicht nur ordentlich DpS, sondern er supportet auch den Raid ohne Ende. Horn des Winters ganz klar sowie eisige Klauen. Was will man mehr?

3. Der Tank DK, glaubt mir eines, mit 40% Ausweichen, 450 Deff und genug Parierchance, findet Ihr keinen besseren Tank. Unser zweiter MT im 25er ist DK ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.


Also tut mir bitte einen Gefallen, wenn Ihr selber nicht DK spielt (und ich meine nicht die Anfangsquestreihe in den Pesties sondern richtig ! ) dann erzählt auch bitte nicht was er kann, und was er nicht kann. Denn wie sagt man so schön? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die.................. sparen wir uns das an dieser Stelle^^

Und von wegen Nobb / Kiddie Klasse, ich kann euch genug Hexer, Schurken, Magier, Krieger, Priester, Druiden, Paladine nennen die auch von Kiddies bzw. Gimps gespielt werden !

Mein Fazit zu diesem Thema: Überflüssig !

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2009)

Kaum gehts los schon sind wieder die schurken schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (7. Januar 2009)

Stupidea24 schrieb:


> Was ist das überhaupt für eine Einstellung?
> 
> "Ich geh nur Ini ohne DK"
> 
> ...



Ich kann nurnoch sagen es ist arm wenn man nicht richtig lesen kann wie du, er hat geschrieben wenn ein dudu tank ist nimmt er kein DK mit


----------



## Migel  baaam (7. Januar 2009)

naja sind wir uns ehrlich, wer will einen dk wenn er einen mage haben kann der auch noch cc hat wasser und brot machen kann?
fakt ist jeder 2. dd in wow is jz ein dk und deswegen will die keiner mehr (klasse > rasse)

ich persönlich finde ja die dk euphorie übertrieben aber wers mag...


Greetz Migel


----------



## advanced08 (7. Januar 2009)

/sign

wer sich nicht mit den dk auseinander setzt und kappiert wie er geht wird nur schlechtes über ihn sagen in meiner neuen gilde bin ich der erste 80ger dk bin noch fast ganz blue komme aber auf knapp 1,9k dps da kommen manche rnd nicht ma mit epic ran xD

und werde dank meinen support auch gerne in raids mitgenommen 

und dazu




> 1. Der DW DK, ich bin derzeit so geskillt, und mein Gear kommt grösstenteils aus Naxx HC. Zum Thema der DK macht keinen Dmg xD zeigt mir eine Klasse die an Patchwerk knappe 5k DpS fährt............ Richtiiiiiiiiig es gibt keine. Das Problem ist einfach nur das die ganzen ehemals Imb0r Schurken, Hexer, Mages etc. nicht mehr die erste Geige spielen in Sachen Schaden machen. Daher kommen auch in letzter Zeit die ganzen whine Threads wie Pilze aus dem Boden



er wird bald wahrscheinlich generft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay316 (7. Januar 2009)

@Advanced08, der sogenannter Nerf ist für die DW Skillung gar kein Nerf. Denn das einzige was abgeschwächt wird ist der Runenstoß und den nutzt man als DW eh nicht. Im Gegenteil meiner Meinung nach bekommen wir sogar einen Buff. Denn Horn des Winters zum Beispiel wird Runenmacht erzeugen statt kosten. So braucht man vor Kampfbeginn nicht ständig an irgendeiner Ecke Tod und Verfall zu casten damit man genug Runenmacht zu Beginn hat^^ Ach ich könnte jetzt soviel dazu erzählen, aber das würde den Rahmen sprengen.

Greetz


----------



## advanced08 (7. Januar 2009)

nicht diese patch aber bald wenn genug leute nach nerf schrein


----------



## Jay316 (7. Januar 2009)

Damit hast Du bestimmt Recht, aber selbst nach einem Nerf ist keine Klasse nutzlos wenn der Typ der am Rechner sitzt Skill hat bzw. seine Klasse versteht. Bestes Beispiel ist da der Retri Pala. Viele spielen ihn jetzt weil er sehr stark ist. Dabei war er das mit dem richtigen Klassenverstand und support sogar schon zu BC-Zeiten. Deshalb mache ich mir da jetzt echt nicht so die Sorgen. Wobei mich das ganze Arenazeug mal echt ankotzt. Denn uns PvE´lern wird durch den ganzen PvP Balancemüll immer alles kaputt gemacht. Aber das ist wieder so ein anderes Thema^^


----------



## Arben (7. Januar 2009)

Echt, ein Nerf wäre so verdammt unangebracht. Besser Blizzard patcht die restlichen DDs einfach raus, brauch eh keiner mehr. 

Die Klasse existiert seit 3 Monaten und ihre Spieler merken vor Arroganz und Verblendung jetz schon nichts mehr. 

Ich habe nichts gegen DKs, ganz im Gegenteil, ich als Schurke profitiere enorm von ihnen. Jedoch scheinen sie selber noch mehr von sich zu profitieren und stampfen im DMG alles in Grund und Boden, wie einige hier voller stolz feststellen selbst mit blau-grünem Equip. Und wenn man dem Glauben schenken kann was ihnen auch als Tank zugesagt wird, so sind bald gute 50% aller Klassen arbeitslos, weil die DKs ihre Rolle einnehmen und das sogar noch besser als die eigentlichen Klassen...


Und wegen dem "etc", es geht ihm aller Wahrscheinlichkeit darum, dass viele anstatt "etc" (et cetera wenn ich mich nicht total irre) ein "ect" verwenden, was vollkommener Unsinn ist. Eventuell hat er es deswegen auch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.


----------



## Jay316 (7. Januar 2009)

Ach Arben, mach Dir da mal keinen Kopf. Meines Erachtens nach wird so schnell kein DD überflüssig. Denn jede Klasse ist auf ihre Art und Weise einzigartig und hat wie Du weisst Vor- sowie Nachteile. Dazu haben die Klassen alle viel zu viele Eigenschaften die wiederum auf andere Klassen zugeschnitten sind.

Und von wegen Arrogant hin oder her, ich denke nicht das es an der jeweiligen Klasse liegt welche die Leute spielen. Es gibt halt vernünftige Leute und Spinner das wird sich nie ändern.


----------



## advanced08 (7. Januar 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Damit hast Du bestimmt Recht, aber selbst nach einem Nerf ist keine Klasse nutzlos wenn der Typ der am Rechner sitzt Skill hat bzw. seine Klasse versteht. Bestes Beispiel ist da der Retri Pala. Viele spielen ihn jetzt weil er sehr stark ist. Dabei war er das mit dem richtigen Klassenverstand und support sogar schon zu BC-Zeiten. Deshalb mache ich mir da jetzt echt nicht so die Sorgen. Wobei mich das ganze Arenazeug mal echt ankotzt. Denn uns PvE´lern wird durch den ganzen PvP Balancemüll immer alles kaputt gemacht. Aber das ist wieder so ein anderes Thema^^


jop haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denke mal in 2 monaten wird es viel viel viel weniger dks sein und dann stechen die raus die spielen können


----------



## Blackdevil1708 (7. Januar 2009)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Als Tank sind sie top. Aber als DD kann man sie in die Tonne treten. Okay, der Dmg ist super




Kann ich nur sagen klar sind sie als Tank top, in DM oder Verließ, aber das wars auch schon, die bekommen übelst viel DMG ab, find ich.wenn ich die wahl hab zwischen nem DK mit 25k Life und nem Prot oder Warrie mit der selben HP würde ich als Healer die alten tanks wählen, die könnens besser.

Als DD sind se echt gut, aber das wars dann auch


----------



## Arben (7. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr eigentlich einen einzigen Char über lvl 20 gespielt? Ich selber spiele keinen Tank. Weder Krieger noch Pala oder Druide. Jedoch ist es wohl schwachsinn zu behaupten, DKs sollen nicht Tanken können. Wieso sollten sie nicht mit DefCap und ausreichend Parry und Evade tanken können?


----------



## Dylvan (7. Januar 2009)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Als Tank sind sie top. Aber als DD kann man sie in die Tonne treten. Okay, der Dmg ist super, dennoch meinen zu viele, sie seien "imba", klauen aggro oder pullen mit Todesgriff. Wenn ich mit meinem Tankdudu Inze gehe, sag ich von vorne rein, ohne DK. Meine Meinung dazu.



L2P


----------



## Jay316 (7. Januar 2009)

Blackdevil1708 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur sagen klar sind sie als Tank top, in DM oder Verließ, aber das wars auch schon, die bekommen übelst viel DMG ab, find ich.wenn ich die wahl hab zwischen nem DK mit 25k Life und nem Prot oder Warrie mit der selben HP würde ich als Healer die alten tanks wählen, die könnens besser.
> 
> Als DD sind se echt gut, aber das wars dann auch




Ohh Mann, warum müssen sich die Leute immer vor allem was neu ist so verschliessen? Das gleiche wurde damals über den Schutz Pala gesagt. Was ist heute??? Richtiiig die Leute rennen lieber mit nem Pala als einem Warri mit. Geh erstmal mit einem richtigen Tank DK und nicht mit einem 0815 DK in eine Hero Ini oder in einen Raid. Dann reden wir nochmal.


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nocht wie es vor dem LK-Release war. Alle haben herumphilosophiert, "es wird nicht sooo viele DKs geben, die wollen alle ganz schnell ihren 70er hochspielen", "der DK wird sicher nicht so OP is hier ja nur Beta, Blizzard richtet alles", usw...

Nja und wies jetzt aussieht, weiß wohl jeder selber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (7. Januar 2009)

hi,

zuerstmal: Ich hab auf Seite 4 aufgehört zu lesen aber was bis dahin stand war wirklich größtenteils ... najaaa....

ich habe einen DK auf 80 hab ihn in der Beta gezockt und spiele ihn sehr erfolgreich als Main.

Zur Zeit bin ich mal testweise auf DW geskillt und an alle die meinen DK würde keinen dmg machen: Bei meinem ersten Naxx run mit komplett blau/grünem Questequip war ich auf Platz 1 im Recount mit 2k dps. Mittlerweile liege ich so bei 3,2k im Bosskampf ... und das mit nem Tankschwert (!) und suboptimalen Sockeln ... wenn ich das Gold überhätte käme ich wohl auch locker auf 3,5k (im 10er Raid wo man längst nicht alle buffs hat) spätestens nach dem Patch werde ich wohl die 4k knacken (DKs werden gebufft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Mit meiner alten Skillung waren 3k dps auch locker drin also halte ich das für ein Gerücht. Und außer Trash-bombenden Huntern hat noch kein einziger nicht Todesritter in egal welchem Raid ich war meinen Schaden toppen können.

Leute die mit Todesgriff pullen ... na ich sag da nix zu aber ich geb zu das ich das auch mache ... z.b. um einen Caster davon abzuhalten eine pat zu adden ... schande über mich Oo...

Überleben tu ich so nen Hero mob aber schon locker ... und das ohne auf Blut geskillt zu sein ... : Eisige Gegenwehr, Knochenschild, Ghul (fürs Opfern), Antimagieschild (bei Castern) Silence (bei Castern) und krassester dmg, Frostpräsenz .... -> ich überlebe.


Todesrittertanks halte ich für ein bisschen schwach auf der Brust sofern ihre deffskills auf CD sind aber sonst ... ich krieg nur knapp.....10% des schadens rein .. und das mit ner reinen dd skillung ... 10% von 10k sind zwar immernoch 1k aber bei 25k life ... (buffed) ... da muss der Heiler schon mindafk sein ...


Und Ich empfinde es als vorurteilbehafteten Penisneid das hier einige der Meinung wären das man keine DKs mitnehmen sollte ...

Vor allem wenn ich an die ganzen bekloppten Shâdówdéâth schurken .. Hunter deren Pet pullt und knurrt... palas die sich wegen ihrer Bubble aufführen als hätten sie nen Godmode, Magier die nichtmal im Ansatz schaden machen und sich dann nur beschweren (kenne mages die locker extrem hohen schaden machen) usw , denke dann frage ich mich ... was hat der DK euch getan? Oo


Ok, es gibt Bereiche die generft werden sollten aber alles in allem ist der Punkt doch der: Wer sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt kommt auf Schaden von dem andere nur Träumen ... egal welche Klasse ... und wer das nicht tut hat halt Pech.


----------



## Sonsbecker (7. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?



Heute im Raid auf die Bosse der Horde (erfolgreich *g) haben die DK´s durch Ihre Heilung dem Raid gute Dienste erwiesen, durch den Schaden selbstredend auch.

Das Problem liegt sicher daran, daß alle eher jüngeren Spieler erstmal einen DK angefangen haben, nicht alle haben sich gehalten, aber - und hieran krankt es wirklich, die DK´s mit denen ich in 5er Instanzen unterwegs waren, sahen sich genötigt, nur auf die DPS-Tube zu drücken, Aggroverhalten ist ein Fremdwort und das ständige "abziehen" eines Mobs von mir als Tank leider auch gang und gebe.

Da viele meiner Freunde ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben, verzichtet man lieber auf den DK, hat dieser doch leider den Ruf der Jäger (es gibt auch gute davon) geerbt.

Erst in einigen Monaten werden sich die ernsthaft spielenden DK´s herauskristallisiert haben und auch ihren Platz im Raid finden, bis dahin einfach durchhalten -  Kopf hoch


----------



## Eschar (7. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin 10er Naxx equipt als DK + die Axt von Keal T7 voll und 2x T 7.5. 

Ich mache auch noch immer Random HCs und vor allem den Turm (wegen dem Mount). 
Bin Unholy geskillt und habe im Blutbaum Subversion 3/3 geskillt, 25% Aggro reduce. 

Ich kann draufhauen wie ich will und ziehe keine Aggro, liege sehr oft im dmg meter an erster Stelle (equip halt). 

Beschwert hat sich noch niemand. 

Es liegt daran, dass viele einfach den DK nicht spielen können, nicht wissen wie das alles ist mit den 4 Runen, der Runenpower usw. 
Skillt man Subversion nicht dann ist es ein leichtes Aggro zu ziehen und dann passiert euch aber auch so ne scheiße, normal sollte jeder anständige DK das geskillt haben.
(Außer er ist Tank) 

Subversion
Erhöht die kritische Trefferchance Eurer Fähigkeiten 'Blutstoß',
'Herzstoß' und 'Auslöschen' um 9% und verringert die in Blut- 
oder unheiliger Präsenz erzeugte Bedrohung um 25%. 

Auch ist bei uns MT2 ein DK und das nur weil er an der Stelle wo man nur einen Tank braucht er auf DD stellen kann und schaden macht. 
Ich finde den DK Tank gleichwertig mit den anderen (gleicher Equipstufe). 

Viele flamen nur weil er richtig gespielt echt viel dmg rausholt und einige in ihrer Persönlichkeit gekränkt sind, das ne neue Klasse mehr schaden macht wie die die Ihren Char schon Jahre lang spielen. 
Aber es gibt auch echt viele die nicht wissen was sie machen - nur ist das nicht Klassenabhängig


----------



## SixNight (7. Januar 2009)

Ich nehm als warri tank keine dk's sind weil ich schon zu viele noobs dabei hatte


----------



## fergon (7. Januar 2009)

Ich Spiele mit leidenschaft den Tank, mittlerweile Krieger,Pala und dank Bruderherz auch Dudu und Dk allesamt auf 80 und gut equipt. Meine erfahrung geht auch in die Richtung das der DK einfach zuviel dmg schluckt, mein Mainhealer flucht im ts oft wie verrückt weil er sich in heros schon beim trash oom heilen muss. Natürlich taugen sie was aber die klassischen Tankklassen machens besser und vorallem dem Heiler einfacher was in meinen augen wichtiger ist als alles andere denn es gilt immernoch die erste Regel die es in WoW gab, ohne Heiler ist jeder Tank nur ein dd!

haut rein


----------



## Kasching (7. Januar 2009)

mmh ich weiß echt nicht ob ich meinen dk dann noch weiter lvln soll. Würde gerne ne andere Klasse spielen aber hab das Mage sein aufgegebn ( macht mir keinen Spaß mehr ) aber ich denke überhaupt nicht dran wieder neu anzufangen. Einzigste möglichkeit wäre wohl neues Game, muss aber sagen mir gefällt zurzeit nichts ( HdRO: Mal gespielt , nicht mein Fall ) (WAR : Hört man in letzter zeit viel schlechtes und ich bin kein PvP - Freak )


----------



## 13101987 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich war auch lange Zeit gegen DKs, da mir ihr verhalten in Inis nicht gefiel (großes Thema aggro und Tanken)...
Nun, dies hat sich in letzter Zeit gelegt, und was besonders für den DK spricht, ist, wenn er gut gespielt wird, ist er eine perfekte DMG Klasse.
Wir hatten letzte Woche für Satharion Hero noch PLätze für DDs frei, einer aus unserer Gilde hatte seinen DK knapp 3 std vorher auf 80 gespielt und kam mit, da wir keine anderen Leute fanden.
Zu unserer Überraschung war der Junge am Ende erster vom Schaden her und er hatte keinerlei Aggroprobleme...
Bei Loatheb auf Hero hat mir (Ich bin Tank) ein DK das Leben gerettet, indem er am Ende seine Ghularmee losließ und der einzigen Person, welche noch lebte und als Heiler einspringen durfte (Vergelter) die Chance gab mich kurz zu heilen ohne das die Heilung vom ihm direkt wieder mitm Schlag weg ist und wir ihn schlußendlich nach der Aktion auch legten.
Ich hab in den letzten Wochen noch viele andere Beispiele, die für den DK sprechen erlebt und ich muss sagen, wenn man neutral an die Sache geht, überrascht der DK einen doch sehr und er erweist sich als sehr gute Figur


----------



## Brisk7373 (7. Januar 2009)

Stupidea24 schrieb:


> Was ist das überhaupt für eine Einstellung?
> 
> "Ich geh nur Ini ohne DK"
> 
> ...



er is alli ...das sagt schon alles ^^
nene scherz ..naja finde ich auch nicht gut ...aber oft is es so das noobs mit todesgriff pullen (hab ich auch mal gemacht aber wurde freundlich drauf hingewiesen und gut wars ...)


----------



## HordeCrusher (7. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?




natürlich sind sie überflüssig. Oo

das spiel lief vorher auch ohne dk, also kann man auch auf sie verzichten so wie auf jede klasse.


----------



## Tyranei (8. Januar 2009)

auch ich spiele atm einen dk und habe einen festen Raidplatz auch in grp bin ich gern gesehen ich bin nicht der überflieger aber ich mach mein jop als DD und wenn ich Todesgriff in Inis mach dann meist nur auf anweißung des Tanks ich finde wie bei jeder Klasse die man Spielt ist und bleibt es das zusammen Spiel das wichtig is einer der nur dps fahren will nehm ich nicht mit. 
Dann der Dk als tank ja es gibt sie auch wenn ich selten gute dk tanks treffe aber das ist halt so und zum Glück kann man grp Leaven. Hatte letztens nen dk tank der mich anmaulte warum ich ihm aggro klau und warum ich im dmg meter soweit oben bin. Meine Antwort stell auf Frost Präsi um dann kannst auch tanken und siehe da er konnte es ;D


----------



## Killabee0512 (8. Januar 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Ohh Mann, warum müssen sich die Leute immer vor allem was neu ist so verschliessen? Das gleiche wurde damals über den Schutz Pala gesagt. Was ist heute??? Richtiiig die Leute rennen lieber mit nem Pala als einem Warri mit. Geh erstmal mit einem richtigen Tank DK und nicht mit einem 0815 DK in eine Hero Ini oder in einen Raid. Dann reden wir nochmal.



das ist genau das problem sie wollen einfach nicht, aus eigener erfahrung: dk im sng ich so hi biste tank er so jap
gefragt life und kritimun ? er 25k und ja hab ihn invitet,
vor der inze skillund angeschaut unholy/blut...
was ich damit sagen will... jeder 2te dk dankt das er mit einer reinen dps skillung auch jede hero tanken kann...
aber son richtiger dk-tank der auch so geskillt ist sag ich nur lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich spiel selber nen dk inzwischen aber auch dd wobei ich erst tank war und eine hand voll meinte ich sei gut nur gear fehlt noch, aber was bringt einem sowas wenn die gimps den ruf des dk´s so in den dreck zerren.


----------



## Shadoweffect (8. Januar 2009)

Warscheinlich hat er aufgrund deiner Rechtschreibung nicht verstanden was du wolltest.
Btw ist Blood+Unholy ne nette Tankspecc bzw mit Gear brauchen DKs keine Tankspeccs um Heros zu tanken, auch von Blizz so gewollt.


----------



## Mandy01 (8. Januar 2009)

pvp ist eh besser dann stört man sich nicht mehr dran und fertig =)


----------



## Shadoweffect (8. Januar 2009)

Mandy01 schrieb:


> pvp ist eh besser dann stört man sich nicht mehr dran und fertig =)



Nur leider ist PvP in WoW ein gewaltiger Fail set s3.


----------



## Crowser19 (8. Januar 2009)

also ich spiel grad ne jägerin die ist lvl 46 und auf 55 werd ich direkt aufm todesritter umsteigen wem das net passt auf die kann ich auch verzichten ^^ also ich mein wenn man dk als noobklasse ausschließt sollte man auch keine palas und jäger mehr mitspielen lassen


----------



## Nicetale (8. Januar 2009)

in unserer gilde gibt es ein 80er dk und sonst nur im bereich 60-68(eine ausnahme mich hab 76 dk)
im raid  von uns is auch nur ein dk also meine meinung is das dks als dd's tauglich sind heißt aber nich das sie zb ein furi warri,vergelter oder andere klassen gleich so imba im schaden überhollen
als tank ist meine meinug taugens sie nichts da sie zb wie ein warri oder ein pala kein schild haben und daher kein blocken haben (möchte nix hören ja aber druis können auch nich blocken ja das is klar er trägt ja nichmal platte)


----------



## Khard (8. Januar 2009)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Die DKs werden von mir nie mitgenommen, weil ihre ganzen Bunten zauber meine FPS auf 1 bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hey wenn du das noch liest,

nur so ein kleiner tipp:

mit einem schlechten Rechner sollte man sowieso die Zauberdetails auf low stellen.. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DK´s sind überall zu gebrauchen.. 

TANK:

5er Inis:  DK tankt 5 Mobs ohne probs (reimt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
10er: DK tank noch nicht wirklich in Naxx gehabt.. ich habe nur Archavon 10 u 25 Mann getankt.
25er: Nochniewirklich gehabt.. jedoch haben die bestimmt bei einigen Bossen durch mass aoe/ae effekten und krassen Schaden echt vorteile.

DD:
5er Inis: AOE immer aktiv, zu den normalen Skills. Mehr brauch ich nicht zu sagen.
10er: wie bei den 5ern.. sollte eigentlich immer platz 1-3 sein.. und z.B Blood specc vorteile wie Mal des Blutes.
25er: durch die vielfalt an Buffs wird der DK zum krassen DD und rockt im 4-5k DPS berreich mit...

----------------

Ich meine.. was will man mehr als nen DK.. der schaden ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem des Ferals (Katze/Bär).. und Tanken kann er auch.. Unholy damge specc sag ich nur.

Nicht meckern, freuen denn Todesritter kann fast jeder spielen... nicht zu vergleichen mit den Hexern/Hunter 1,1DPS flops..


gute nacht, 
Gánja - Azshara


----------



## Hogisch (8. Januar 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> ich redete vom tanken nicht von der dps.... die werden nämlich so wie sie momentan sind nie mals maintank mit genommen werden - dazu halten sie einfach zu wenig aus - nächstes mal bitte kompletten satz lesen ........




Selten so einen Müll gelesen. Ich bin Maintank in unserer Gilde und tanke dir locker die Patchwerk (Heroic) Hatefuls weg oder Saphiron oder Kel oder oder oder etc.

Fakt ist: Der DK ist aufgrund von Runenmacht und Runen nicht umbedingt einfach zu spielen. Da aber fast jeder mal den DK anspielen will gibt es viele die den Bogen einfach noch nicht raus haben. So entsteht schnell ein Bild das DKs nichts können.

Sowohl als DD wie auch als Tank sind DKs sehr gut zu gebrauchen. Da gibt es keine Diskussionen drum.
Leider gibt es viel zu viele Spieler die keine realistischen Vorstellungen von Todesrittern haben und schlicht und ergreifen Unwahrheiten verbreiten!

Gruß
Hogisch / Vrograth

P.S.
AmoryLink zu meinem DK folgt wenn es mal wieder funktioniert -.-


----------



## Malohin (8. Januar 2009)

Zerokx schrieb:


> ganz einfach -> würden DKs auch auf Stufe 1 anfangen, würde es weniger DK - Idioten geben!




/sign aber sowas von....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Überflüssig - nicht unbedingt. Ich hoffe in einem viertel Jahr hat sich die Schwemme erledigt. Nach der Blutelfen / Draenei - Flut hat sich ja auch alles wieder eingerenkt...


----------



## Brubanani (8. Januar 2009)

Sry aber wo soll ein dk imba sein? 

1. DDs gibts bessere er kann nur mit aoe punkten
2. tank ist er ganz ok dennoch finde ich ist es schwerer einen dk zuheilen als die adneren 3 tankklassen
3. PvP heil ich 2 Dk´s mit einer hand und verbundenen augen weg
4. Allso ich finde mann kan sie nur zum hin und her ziehen gebrauchen malygos oder so aber sonst nutzlose klasse.. EMO pala eben xDD


----------



## CaptainZer0 (8. Januar 2009)

/sign zur Überschrift!


----------



## redukt (8. Januar 2009)

ich empfinde es echt extrem merkwürdig... jede klasse spielt sich nach intuiton, nicht nach fest gerichteten werten, nach regelwerken etc... der char an sich sollte eine skillung (die er für sich am "spielenswertestem" empfindet) und eine rotation verinnerlicht haben, mobs asap dem erdboden gleichzumachen. sei es im pvp/pve.

die in meinen augen extrem unberechtigten vorurteile gegenüber dk´s bezüglich teilnahme an raids / instanzen konnte ich bisher nicht verfolgen - aber auf meinem server (alexstrasza) ist man eh froh, wenn man mal eine gruppe vollkriegt ^^

uns aus eigenen erfahrungen muss ich berichten, dass mein DK in allen bisher besuchten instanzen (bedingter berufstätigkeit und lust und laune sind das nicht viele) sowohl als offtank und als dmg-dealer dem setup mehr als dienlich war...

ich empfinde den DK - wie der TE anfragte nicht als überflüssige klasse - eher als eine bereicherung - und das ist meine eigene sicht der dinge...

ich habe damals ingame mehrere klassen "ausprobiert" und auf level 70 gebracht - ja... mit dem resultat, dass ich mit meinen DK derzeit mehr unterwegs bin, einfach deswegen, weil er mir mehr spass macht und ich die klasse nicht als überflüssig empfinde!


----------



## JahuWaldi (8. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung wie eure Server so bevölkert sind, aber man kann auf Mal'Ganis sagen: die WoW ist ein Dorf. Ich begegne bei regelmäßigem Spielen und ausdauernden Instanz-Marken-Ruf-Splitter-Farmaktionen immer wieder den gleichen Leuten.
Ich selbst spiele einen Elementarschamanen; folglich habe ich eine recht stattliche Anzahl an Heilern und Tanks (welche meist Mangelware darstellen) in meiner Freundesliste. Daraus folgt:

Ich erlebe entweder gute DK-Tanks, oder eben Random DK-"DDs" welche relativ fix wieder aussondiert werden. Der aktuelle Content lässt es zu; auch mal einen Tank mitzunehmen der weniger Aggro aufbaut oder mehr Schaden einsteckt; bei den Schadenswerten die aktuell vorherrschen leben die meisten Gegner ohnehin nicht lange. Bei freier Auswahl nehme ich nahezu jede Klasse als DD mit, ob MS-Krieger, Dämö-Hexer oder Überlebens-Hunter; aber ich gebe zu: ein DK steht an letzer Stelle.

Warum? Weil ich gefühlt von allen anderen Klassen (rein Subjektiv) mehr habe.
Meine Liste sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Krieger: tankt meist, haut aber als Fury gut zu
Pala: Retri, gibt hart... lang und hart. Dazu kommt SDK und/oder SDW und kann wiederbeleben
Druide: Pew-Pew-Lasereule, Aura,Buff,Range-DD, kann ebenfalls wiederbeleben
Magier: Sheep, Schaden,Intbuff,Kekse
Hexer: Schaden, Notfall-Fear, SS, GS
Schamane: Totems für alle, Kampfrausch, notfalls heal, und kann wiederbeleben
Priester: Shadow, Ausdauerbuff, Schattenresibuff, kann zur Not heilen/wiederbeleben
Schurke: Schaden, purer Schaden. Stun, drölf Gifte und weiss der Teufel was noch^^
Jäger: Schaden, fieser Schaden. Eisfalle, kann sich selbst retten (totstellen), Pet

Gefühlt bringt mir dabei ein DK sehr sehr wenig als Schadens"maschine". Im Gegenteil, ich erlebe meist wie Todesritter dem Tank die Mobs per Todesgriff klauen, ihre AoE einsetzen obwohl noch nicht alle Mobs angetankt sind oder holen damit welche aus dem CC.

Es mag sie geben, die guten Spieler. Aber es sind mir einfach noch zu wenige begegnet.
Da ich früher Paladin war weiss ich, wie lange es gedauert hat bis man sich als Retri-Pala einen Platz in einer Ini-Grp oder gar einem Raid erarbeitet hatte.
Denke auch der DK wird seine Zeit brauchen bis er sich durchgesetzt hat, bei der Gruppensuche wird man neuerdings regelmäßig nach seinen DPS gefragt, und das ist auch gut so. Wenn ein DK große Zahlen angibt und diese auch hält, dann werden Ruf und Ansehen der DKs auch wieder ansteigen; aber das wird dauern.

Sö. Schickt.

Man möge mich nun flamen, habe mich zumindest um Rechtschreibung bemüht!

greetings
Robinson


----------



## Alex.L (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich spiele seit wotkl einen dk als main und muss sagen das der dk nicht wirklich imba ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Questen kann man mit dem dk super gut aber das wars auch, der dmg ist ok aber es gibtklassen die machen im gesamten mehr dmg oder gleichen dmg, mit dk tanks hab ich auch bis jetzt nur eine gute erfahrung gemacht..das wars aber auch^^.

Was aber auch interressant ist, warum alle schreien der dk sei super imba?! leider ist das nicht so^^, ein vergelter pala kommt dicke auf den schaden vom dk und kann zudem noch heilen...da fragt sich doch wer hier imba ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und die leute die hier groß tönen ein dk inner gilde zu haben der 3000 dps raushaut inner hero ini....pls gebt mal das equipp an und vor allem die skillung ok^^, denn es gibt riesen unterschiede beim dk was die skillung betrifft und ich muss sagen das der dk eine sehr schwer zu spielende klasse ist weil man jeglichen baum zum dmg fahren gebrauchen kann.

Und
Diese regel: blood=pve, ice=tank,unholy=pvp ist völlig schwachsinn, der frost baum eignet sich hervorragend als dmg dealer und dps schleuder genauso der unholy baum. Der blut baum hingegen ist schwieriger, ich bin lvl 80 (blut) und hab alle hero items gefarmt und bin, möchte ich meinen gut equipped und fahre in den heros gesamt nur bis 1700 dps (tod und verfall nutze ich fast nie weil die mops zu schnell down sind^^) und das ist doch wenig im vergleich zu ele schamis und anderen dds. Aber hier liegt der knackpunkt, ein blut dk macht bei trash gruppen einfach wenig schaden, bei bossen hingegen holt der dk jede andere klasse auf oder fährt genauso viel dmg, was meine erfahrungen sind (bei bossen fahre ich locker 3000^^). Was raids angeht weiß ich nicht war bis jetzt noch in keinem da die gilde es nicht gbacken bekommt einen zu organisiren *grins*.

Aus meinen erfahrungen kann ich nur sagen das es schwierig ist einen dk anzutreffen der die Klasse gut beherrscht weil der "dk" einfach eine schwer zu spielende klasse ist und man einfach sich mit ihm länger beschäftigen muss um wirklich mit ihm umgehn zu können. das führt halt eben dazu das dks negativ beurteilt werden, aber kleiner tipp wenn ihr en dk ladet dann schaut ins arsenal, das hilft, zumindest mir, sehr oft^^

und bitte keine flames von leuten die ihren dk mal "angespielt" habn :>


----------



## Lenco (8. Januar 2009)

So seit 4 Jahren gibts das Spiel schon und weil jetzt ne neue Klasse kommt will sie natürlich jeder testen.
Ich wette es lässt bis spätestens Sommer nach wenn die leute checken das sie Selbst nicht mitn Dk weiterkommen und ihre alten chars wiederspielen.
Natürlich gibts boons die kein plan ham ^^ (zb wenn en dk auf 80 500dps fährt habe ich schon miterlebt) aber das heist net das es alle Dk's sind die währen auch mit ihren alten klassen idioten(sry is aber so^^)
Ich selbst bin Dk und habe seitdem mehr Raiderfolg als mitn meinem warri (der wahr tank!!!) ich selbst bin einer der im raid die am meisten dps/dmg (wie ihrs wollt) fährt.
Die klasse brauch Skill das is alles wenn man den kniffel und techniken raushat is das kein prob mit nem hunter und seiner buggy salve mitzuhalten^^.
Und dazu das man keine grp findet is mist wenn ich lust habe gehen ich am tag in 10 heros mit jeweils ner andern grp ich finde genug wenn man sich anstrengt findet man auch was.
So meine meinung (rechtschreibfehler ohne gewähr^^)


----------



## Genomchen (8. Januar 2009)

Sätze wie "Im Gegenteil, ich erlebe meist wie Todesritter dem Tank die Mobs per Todesgriff klauen, ihre AoE einsetzen obwohl noch nicht alle Mobs angetankt sind oder holen damit welche aus dem CC." zeigen doch nur eines:
Den Leuten fehlt noch die Erfahrung mit der Klasse, wie sie sie mit ihren Mains machen konnten oder aber und davon bin ich auch überzeugt, ihr habt einfach nicht die richtigen DKs erwischt. Weil wer dem Tank per Tod&Verfall, Todesgriff oder womöglich noch dem dunklen Befehl den Mob klaut ist einfach nur kickreif. Wenn man aber mit den richtigen Leuten spielt, ist der DK ein sehr guter Tank bzw ein sehr guter DDler. Spiele selber Tank DK und muss sagen, dass noch nicht einer sich über meine Tankfähigkeiten beschwert hat. Weder im DMG einstecken, noch im Austeilen, noch in der Aggro halten und das auch gegen sehr gut Equippte Damgedealer. Man muss nur wissen welche Tasten man drückt und es ist einfach unmöglich dem DK die Aggro zu klaun. Und auch als DD ist er richtig gespielt immo nach dem Hunter einer der stärksten DDler. Ihr glaub ich habt echt nicht wirklich den Plan oder? Mich als Tank nerven viel mehr die Hunter, die meinen für mich pullen zu müssen oder Mages die im Moment der Targetverteilung nen Pyro rauslassen. Weil wenn mir nen Blutritter meint den dicken spielen zu müssen und mir mit Todesgriff blöd kommen muss, ja dann hat er halt pech gehabt, dann muss er sterben, ich hab Zeit ohne den dmg des Mobs andere Mobs zu kloppen und wenn der BlutDK dann endlich wegen seinem Blödsinn Tod ist, kommt sein Mob zu mir und ich mach den Platt, so einfach ist das. Ihr macht euch doch offen gesagt was vor, weil ich sehr viel Inis geh und selbst mit nem Idioten der immerwieder mal nen Mob klaut läufts.
Zwar ist mein DK immo erst 72, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass bis Level 79 das gleich bleiben wird und zwar das ich problemlos die Aggro halten werden kann. Ab 80 wird das wieder anders, weil da die ganzen Naxx etc Equippten ankommen werden. Aber auch da ist es so, einmal gleich Equippt wie die ganzen NaxxRaider und die Aggro geht wieder nicht flöten und einstecken kann man dann sowieso. Man muss halt als DDler auch immer bedenken, was für ein Equip hab ich an, was hat der DK an. Und Crittimmun etc wird man auch schon vor 80 problemlos, wer das nicht ist, hat als Tank in ner Ini oder nem Raid eh nix verloren.
Falls hier ein DK mitliest, der schon so ziemlich Max Equippt ist, was immo so geht, würde es mich interessieren: Wie verhält sich das in deinem Raid? Wer fährt da so die meiste dps? Oder habt ihr evtl nen DK Main- oder Secondtank? Weil offen gesagt solche Aussagen á là "...ich nehm keinen DK mit, weil die ganzen Zauber von denen mir 1 fps bescheren..." mal voll fürn Gehirnfurz sind!


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Ach Arben, mach Dir da mal keinen Kopf. Meines Erachtens nach wird so schnell kein DD überflüssig. Denn jede Klasse ist auf ihre Art und Weise einzigartig und hat wie Du weisst Vor- sowie Nachteile. Dazu haben die Klassen alle viel zu viele Eigenschaften die wiederum auf andere Klassen zugeschnitten sind.
> 
> Und von wegen Arrogant hin oder her, ich denke nicht das es an der jeweiligen Klasse liegt welche die Leute spielen. Es gibt halt vernünftige Leute und Spinner das wird sich nie ändern.


Doch Schurken sind ueberfluessig!!!
dmg der selbe wie ein "gleich gut" gespielter Dk (Man lese die ganzen 2.5 und 5k dps post, welcher schurke schafft das mit gruen-blauem equip Oo) aber !0! Suppot...
Blzzard versucht uns abzuschaffen-.-


Dylvan schrieb:


> L2P


Genau.
Wenn ich solche aggnoranten healer treffe hab ich mein cb-schurkenhandel hinterhalt auf boss makro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Keiner braucht schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh mich ritzen )=


----------



## Caidy (8. Januar 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Sätze wie "Im Gegenteil, ich erlebe meist wie Todesritter dem Tank die Mobs per Todesgriff klauen, ihre AoE einsetzen obwohl noch nicht alle Mobs angetankt sind oder holen damit welche aus dem CC." zeigen doch nur eines:
> Den Leuten fehlt noch die Erfahrung mit der Klasse, wie sie sie mit ihren Mains machen konnten oder aber und davon bin ich auch überzeugt, ihr habt einfach nicht die richtigen DKs erwischt. Weil wer dem Tank per Tod&Verfall, Todesgriff oder womöglich noch dem dunklen Befehl den Mob klaut ist einfach nur kickreif. Wenn man aber mit den richtigen Leuten spielt, ist der DK ein sehr guter Tank bzw ein sehr guter DDler. Spiele selber Tank DK und muss sagen, dass noch nicht einer sich über meine Tankfähigkeiten beschwert hat. Weder im DMG einstecken, noch im Austeilen, noch in der Aggro halten und das auch gegen sehr gut Equippte Damgedealer. Man muss nur wissen welche Tasten man drückt und es ist einfach unmöglich dem DK die Aggro zu klaun. Und auch als DD ist er richtig gespielt immo nach dem Hunter einer der stärksten DDler. Ihr glaub ich habt echt nicht wirklich den Plan oder? Mich als Tank nerven viel mehr die Hunter, die meinen für mich pullen zu müssen oder Mages die im Moment der Targetverteilung nen Pyro rauslassen. Weil wenn mir nen Blutritter meint den dicken spielen zu müssen und mir mit Todesgriff blöd kommen muss, ja dann hat er halt pech gehabt, dann muss er sterben, ich hab Zeit ohne den dmg des Mobs andere Mobs zu kloppen und wenn der BlutDK dann endlich wegen seinem Blödsinn Tod ist, kommt sein Mob zu mir und ich mach den Platt, so einfach ist das. Ihr macht euch doch offen gesagt was vor, weil ich sehr viel Inis geh und selbst mit nem Idioten der immerwieder mal nen Mob klaut läufts.
> Zwar ist mein DK immo erst 72, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass bis Level 79 das gleich bleiben wird und zwar das ich problemlos die Aggro halten werden kann. Ab 80 wird das wieder anders, weil da die ganzen Naxx etc Equippten ankommen werden. Aber auch da ist es so, einmal gleich Equippt wie die ganzen NaxxRaider und die Aggro geht wieder nicht flöten und einstecken kann man dann sowieso. Man muss halt als DDler auch immer bedenken, was für ein Equip hab ich an, was hat der DK an. Und Crittimmun etc wird man auch schon vor 80 problemlos, wer das nicht ist, hat als Tank in ner Ini oder nem Raid eh nix verloren.
> Falls hier ein DK mitliest, der schon so ziemlich Max Equippt ist, was immo so geht, würde es mich interessieren: Wie verhält sich das in deinem Raid? Wer fährt da so die meiste dps? Oder habt ihr evtl nen DK Main- oder Secondtank? Weil offen gesagt solche Aussagen á là "...ich nehm keinen DK mit, weil die ganzen Zauber von denen mir 1 fps bescheren..." mal voll fürn Gehirnfurz sind!




ich beschwer mich aba mal wegen augenkrebs beim versuch den post zu lesen x.x büdde büdde egal wie böse du grad bist mit mehr Absätzen arbeiten. da verliert man den überblick.



viele dks denken halt sie halten verdammt viel aus, also amcht es nix wenn sie auch mal dem Tank die agro klauen, oder ihn mit absicht ärgern, es reicht wenn das von 50 10 tun, und schon sind alle sch... ^^ war doch damals mit den jägern und ninja lootern genauso...

allerdings find ich auch das sich die anderen tanks besser heilen lassen. der dk schaut auf die selben stats wie dudu 8 also alles außer blockwertung) und trotzdem sagt mir mein gefühl das der  dudu mehr aushält, bei scheinbar gleichem equip, aber das kann auch nur einbildung sein


----------



## Turkod (8. Januar 2009)

Oha wenn man so manches hier liest, kann ich echt nur froh seine eine feste Gruppe zu haben mit denen ich Naxx und Heroic Instanzen als DD oder Tank mache.


----------



## Charlie_22 (8. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies ... Als Spieler eines DK´s muss ich schon sagen : Ich habe riesen Probleme einen Raid, eine Hero GRP ect. pp zu finden !
> Aber wieso ist es so ? Warum findet man so schlecht GRP als Todesritter ? Wenn ich mit meinem Feral unterwegs bin : Suche nach GRP Tool, 2 min später gehts los ... Raidgilde ect pp ... wieso will niemand den DK ? Gibt es zu viele ?




Noch gibt es zuviele DK´s. Ich vermute aber stark das sich das in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten ändern wird.


----------



## Nerubiz (8. Januar 2009)

Ich bin echt kein Flamer, aber zum Thema DK's tanken gut...ohne Frostspec kann man einen DK als tank vergessen das ist so alt hätte man einen Offwarri. mit einem 2Händer als Tank dabei. Des weiteren giebt es zur zeit einen überfluss an DK's. Ich als Magier habe teilweise die selben Probleme da es auf meinem Realm mehr als genug giebt aber mit meinem Schaden stech ich so ziemlich alle anderen Klassen aus. Alles in allem würde ich sagen DK's sind mit schurken zu vergleichen. Man braucht sie nicht unbedingt, aber sie haben im Raid für manche Bosse nützliche Skills, sind aber nicht mit Magiern oder Hexern zu vergleichen, weil sie im Dmgmeter nicht ganz mithalten können!


----------



## Dark Guardian (8. Januar 2009)

1. Es gibt viele DKs
2. Kaum einer "beherrscht" die Klasse bisher wirklich (wie man es von anderen gewohnt ist)
3. Der DK wird häufig schlecht geredet
4. Viele der DK Spieler untermalen das schlechte Gerede durch ihr Verhalten in Instanzen

Sobald sich der erste Hype wieder legt wird sich das jedoch schlagartig ändern. Von einigen schwarzen Schafen abgesehen aber die findet man bei jeder Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solid2412 (8. Januar 2009)

Dk ist einfach ne brutal nervige klasse, meiner meinung nach passt sie einfach nicht zum rest.

Ich selbst spiele Krieger und frage mich für was? Dk kann ja eh alles besser...
Zum Beispiel in der Arena, damals zu 70er Zeiten war MS sehr gefragt, man hat kaum Gruppen im High-Rating ohne Krieger gesehen, und heute? DK+xxx ---> 1900+

Schon ziemlich lächerlich meiner meinung nach, das ranziehen ist im pvp einfach zu imba, sprich jeglicher slow effekt auf den Dk, zb. auch wucherwurzeln ist sinnlos gegen ihn? Oo

und dieses beschissene eisding da, damit kommt man kein meter vom fleck oO

meine meinung --> i hate DK´s ich nehm sie weder in ne Instanz mit noch mag ich sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibozu (8. Januar 2009)

Meine erfahrung als DK - Frost - Tank haben mir gezeigt das der DK als Tank spielbar ist nur das von jedem selber abhängt. 

Zum Thema ein Tank-Dk bekommt zuviel Schaden, jeder Tank-Dk der ansatzweise weiß wie man ihn spielen muss wird wissen das man seine Fähigkeiten wie eisige Berührung, undurchdringliche Rüstung oder Lichritter (frost baum),sowie Klingenbarriere oder sein Antimagisches Schild  für jeden Bosskampf bzw. Trashmobs einsetzen muss bzw. sollte, man hält sowas von viel aus und der cd der einzelnen Fähigkeiten sind auch nich grade viel.
Heiler die meinen Dk halten weniger aus, haben sie entweder einen DK der kein Bock hat sich anzustrengen und alles einzusetzen oder weil sie in Instanzen einen Dk overhealen auch wenn er grad seine Schadensverringererfähigkeiten aktiviert hat, DK zu heilen erfordert auch ein neuen Heilungsrüthmus zu finden. (Meint ein guter Freund zu mir der mich regelmäßig in Heroic Instanzen heilt.)

Dk tank zuspielen setzt vorraus jeden boss zu kennen und seine Fähigkeiten aufzusparen für heftige Beserk Angriffe von irgendwelchen Bossen oder sonstwas.

Und zu dem Thema Aggroaufbau, mit dem Dk ist das so eine Sache wichtigste ist das seine AOE Death and Decay immer aktiv beim tanken gezündet werden muss am besten so oft wie möglich der Aggroaufbau damit ist enorm, außerdem sollte man den 2x 1hand Tank erstmal lassen außer man hat richtig gutes eq was viel +hit +expertise gibt. Ich hab lange am Anfang mit 2x 1hand getankt .. probleme gabs dann nur mit DD's die 3k dps haben .. bei 2händern geht dies besser vobei es schwierig ist auf die Critimmunität zukommen und man alles sobald man ein paar T7 teile hat alles mit Defsockeln voll machen muss. 

Außerdem sollte man bei voller Aufmerksamkeit tanken und jede Rune gut einsetzen und das mit Runenmacht verrechen um nen hohen dmg output zu fahren. Ich kann es selber noch nicht perfekt und meine Meinung dazu ist das DKs ein bischen mehr Aggroaufbauen könnte und auch mehr Aushalten sollte, weil es viel abverlangt nach der 7ten Ini noch voller Konzentration zu sein ^^. 

Das kommt ja auch zum Glück mit dem nächsten Patch (80% Rüstung mehr als 60% in der Frostpräsenz und Runenstoß baut mehr Aggro auf)

Ich glaube das nicht jeder DK sogut damit klarkommt alle seine Fähigkeiten einzusetzen und es ist auch grad nich einfach im rechten augenblick dies zu tun, aber das genau hat Blizzard am anfang gesagt .. sie bringen eine Klasse die eine gewisse Erfahrung vorraussetzt um erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## !Albador! (8. Januar 2009)

ich muss sagen der dk hat sich neben dem pala zu meiner lieblingstankklasse entwickelt. - ich bin jäger

Bei dudu und Kriegertanks passiert es doch das ich manchma in gruppen aggro ziehe - bzw. mein pet zieht aggro (knurren scheint auch manchmal noch verbuggt zu sein)

Ich denk auch das die dks zur zeit einfach zuviel vorhanden sind ... bei uns finden sogar viele schon keine gilde mehr für ihren DK. 

Was ich wirklich überflüssig find is die idee von blizz, den dk in jedem baum alles machen lassen zu können ... sogar frost dk tanks fahren immer noch sehr guten schaden - das is zwar gut fürn raid aber nich so fair gegenüber andren tank klassen. Grad in 5er inis und bei bossen wos nen erfolg für das schnelle legen gibt is sicher der dk erste wahl 

Als dd passt sich der dk ganz gut an die andren klassen an, leider is auch sein aoe viel zu stark (genau wie der von huntern etc.) 

@ topic: spiel den dk weiter und ich denke so ca. in 1-2 monaten werden viele dk spieler wieder zu ihren alten main chars wechseln - dann findest sicher auch wieder gruppen usw. ... Als Tank is es da denk ich noch am einfachsten


----------



## sp4rkl3z (8. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele selber einen DK als Main. UND ich mag die meisten anderen DK's NICHT!
Wir haben noch 3 andere in unsere Gilde, einer davon ist niocht wirklich aktiv, da es nur ein Twink ist, der andere ist unser MainTank und der 3te wird, wenn er den 80 ist als 2ter DK-DD neben mir mitkommen, wenn überhaupt mal und nur wenn kein anderer Melle mitkann/will. Eine Gesunde Mischung sollte halt in jedem Raid vorhanden sein und die Melles sollten nicht nur aus DK's bestehen (Buff's die z.B fehlen)
Und mir ist auch schon in Random-25er Archa-Run's aufgefallen das es immer mind. 1 DK dabei hatt dem man die Klasse verbieten sollte zu spielen!
2 der besten Beispiele:
Ein DD-DK mit Frostkillung, der kaum DMG gemacht hat. Auf die Frage ob er den immer als DD spiel kam ein ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf die frage wieso: maxht halt am meisten DMG^^ xD er hatt mir auch nach dem posten des DMG-Meters nicht geglaubt das er wohl ein wenig falsch spielt wenn er ein DD sein will... 
Zweites Beispiel... ein DK der es knapp geschafft hat mehr DMG zu machen als die Heiler. (wtf!?) Dieser kleine Held hat gefunden das Krankheiten überbewertet sind und nur unnötig Runen kosten...
Dazu ein Video was mir durch den Kopf ging: 
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=hTk3E4xefhc (nicht erschrecken wegen dem au.you... am anfang, steht für Australien^^)

Naja, es kommt halt imer auf die Person hinter dem Charakter an, aber leider ist es mir teilweisse schon peinlich wenn ich seh, das sich Leute so extrem aufspielen aber eigentlich keine Ahnung haben von dem was sie da gerade machen.
Aber WoW ist ja bekannter massen ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft in dem man alle möglichen Charaktere/Persöhnlichkeiten trifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich versteh schon jeden der eine Abneigung gegen über uns DK's hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist halt schwer die "guten" aus der Masse heraus zu picken die ein wenig Spielverständnis haben, die Spielmechanik kennen und sich die Zeit nehmen sich ein wenig in eine Klasse einzuarbeiten^^


----------



## Sapper13 (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo Lieber Thread-Ersteller,

also ich finde DKs nicht überflüssig, aber mir ist auch klar warum sie so unbeliebt sind.

Mit einem DK kannst Du sehr viel Schaden machen! Ein DK sieht IMBA aus! Ein DK ist overpowered!

Diese drei Sätze hörte ich seid dem Addon jede Woche ein duzend mal. Ich denke viele Spieler von der Marke.

Ey lol alta ey 2 Pac alta 5000 Crit lol alta imba own alta ey lol.....

haben nachdem Sie dem Jäger den Rücken gedreht haben und der Schurke zu komplex wurde auf diesen Char umgesattelt. Da es sich leider nicht um eine pflegebedürftige Minderheit gehört sondern eher um eine Gruppe deren Entsorgung zwingend notwendig wäre, hat der DK seinen Ruf weg. Denn die meisten dieser Spieler schaffen es auch nicht aus dem DK das Maximum heraus zu holen. So habe ich schon Azjol Nerub heros gesehen wo ein Full epic Blut DK von nem Blau Grünen Frost DK locker im DMG - Meter abgehängt wurde. Fragt mich bitte nicht wie? Der Jäger und ich wir haben uns auch gewundert (ich bin Tank). Traurig ist aber dann, das die Leute einfach nicht verstehen wollen das es wirklich an ihrer Spielweise liegt. Erkläre mal jemanden das er etwas nicht richtig macht, auch wenn Du mit guten Worten kommst, jeder hält sich ja heute für mindestens Rambo wenn nicht sogar Alah oder der Schwager von nem anderen Gott.

Von daher müssen viele wirklich sehr gute 2-2,5 K DPS Todesritter beim Raid vor der Tür stehen bleiben, weil keiner Bock hat sich so Schwachmaten in die Gruppe zu holen. Letzten 25er Naxx Random hatten wir noch die ADSH Version eines DK dabei. Auch sehr spannend. Der Typ hat wirklich keine 5 Minuten mal die Fresse gehalten. Den ganzen abend hat er uns gesagt was ihm gerade gewispert wurde, das seine Schwester ein Kanninchen hat, das er gerne Nutella auf dem Brötchen ist und so langsam gings uns dann auch auf den Sack und ich hab ihm dann ganz klar zu verstehen gegeben das wenn ER DAS MAUL NICHT HÄLLT FLIEGT!

Es gibt also eine neue Klasse die den kleinen Angeber, der vollgefressen auf dem Schulhof von anderen verprügelt wird, anzieht wie die Scheiße die Fliegen. Nur damit er einmal in Leben das gefühl hat was auf die Kette zu bekommen. 

Aber gerade durch dieses Ausgrenzen ist es halt wie im richtigen Leben: Überflüssiges wird selektiert und stirbt aus wenn es am normalen Lebenskreislauf nicht teilnehmen darf. Zurück bleiben dann halt die Spieler die wirklich gut sind, sowei die gewünschte Minderheit die in BGs oder sonstwo abhängen darf. Soll heißen wenn etwas Zeit ins Land gezogen ist, wird die Blance wieder hergestellt sein und alle sind wieder froh.

Ich meine schau doch mal in die Scherbenwelt. Schonmal ne andere Klasse als nen DK gesehen? Ich habe auch nen 70er, hab die Punkte einfach wahrlos verteilt, spiel den total scheiße und interessiere mich auch nicht für die Klasse. Aber deshalb mute ich auch anderen nicht zu mit mir in Dungeons zu gehen. Weil wenn ich was nicht kann, kann ich anderen damit auch nicht helfen das ich es nicht kann - ergo bin ich keine Hilfe für die anderen. Entweder ich setze mich mit der Klasse auseinander, oder ich spíele ne andere!

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Caidy (8. Januar 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Hallo Lieber Thread-Ersteller,
> [...]
> Sapper




/signed


----------



## Ekim (8. Januar 2009)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Als Tank sind sie top. Aber als DD kann man sie in die Tonne treten. Okay, der Dmg ist super, dennoch meinen zu viele, sie seien "imba", klauen aggro oder pullen mit Todesgriff. Wenn ich mit meinem Tankdudu Inze gehe, sag ich von vorne rein, ohne DK. Meine Meinung dazu.



Die Leute, die so etwas sagen, sind entweder schlechte Tanks oder die DK`s mit denen sie in Grp`s waren sind wirklich das Letzte. Ich klaue keinem wirklichen Tank (ob Dudu, Pala, Krieger, oder DK) die Agro. Todesgriff wird nur angewand, wenn ein Range nicht mit herangezogen wurde.

Dieses ewige Schlechtreden nervt.

Ich finde ständig Gruppen und Raids (auch rdm). Der DK kann ganz wunderbar für Gruppen und Raids sein, wenn man ihn  zu spielen weiß.

Wenn Du die Agro verlierst, sage ich ja auch nicht, dass Dudus nicht tanken können und vlt nur wegen buffs und battlerezz mit in der Gruppe sein sollten.

Hört also auf zu verallgemeinern und gebt den DK`s die Möglichkeit zu zeigen, dass es auch dort super Spieler gibt. Ich kann natürlich auch nicht bestreiten, dass jeder Noob zur Zeit einen DK anlegt und spielt, in dem Glauben, dass er dadurch automatisch zum "Held" wird?

Ich will eigentlich nur sagen, schließt die DK`s nicht aus. Setzt die, die anständig spielen auf Friendlist. So macht ihr das doch mit anderen Klassen auch.


----------



## Harkor (8. Januar 2009)

blindhai schrieb:


> Tanken können sie aber bitte nicht als Blut, da taugen sie nicht als Tank.



Öhm, da hättest du auch schreiben können: Bitte keine Vergelter oder Moonkins als Tank.
Klar das die Skillung stimmen sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: In unserer Gilde hat auch fast jeder einen DK als Twink angefangen, es sind auch schon etliche Lvl 80.
Es ist ja auch nett mal was Neues zu probieren, ohne erst lange leveln zu müssen.
Aber den DK als Main hat meines Wissens noch keiner.

Im Allgemeinen finde ich das "Über einen Kamm scheren" was hier betrieben wird, sowas von zum ...
Weil ja nun Schurken dies tun und DKs das tun und Vergelter sowieso nicht und erst Recht nicht Dudus.

In jeder Klasse und jedem Volk gibt es einfach Deppen und super Spieler, echte Ekel und sehr nette Leute.

Mit Vorurteilen disqualifiziert man sich selbst.


----------



## Chromespell (8. Januar 2009)

Als VS-Schami find ich es immer lustig, wie sich DD-DK's damit rühmen, über 3k DPS zu machen und mich dann anwhispern mit diversen DMG-Metern usw, dass sie vor mir stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich ihm aber vorlege, dass er die ganze Zeit AoE-DMG gemacht hat und ich ausschließlich Focus-Dmg und damit in einer 5er - Instanz auch meine 2,7-3k DPS fahre, sind die immer ganz ruhig^^

Ich als Full-PvE'ler akzeptiere nur DPS-Zahlen an Bossen, in Naxx25er zb, stell ich nur meine Totems zum Support, für die Bomber unter anderem auch für DK's,  weil es einfach nichts bringt für 1-Target-DD's auf Bombergruppen einzuhacken...außer unnötige Aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe DK's mit gemischten Gefühlen, ich mag ihn, da ich somit schnell einen 55er Char habe, den hochleveln kann, mit dem ich Kräutern und Bergbau machen kann und somit meinen Main versorgen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andererseits will jeder einen DK haben, klar ist ne neue Klasse und man soll ja auch alles ausprobieren, aber mir persönlich ist das alles zuviel^^ Überall sieht man DK'S - normal, aber nervig^^

Mit dem nächsten Patch werden wir alle sehen, was Blizz sich wirklich vom DK erwartet!

LG euer Aggro-Monster Renku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. Januar 2009)

Chromespell schrieb:


> Mit dem nächsten Patch werden wir alle sehen, was Blizz sich wirklich vom DK erwartet!
> 
> LG euer Aggro-Monster Renku
> 
> ...


was im Patch kommt is shcon lange bekannt.

-PvP nerv
-Tank buff
-Blood AE buff


----------



## Frankyb (8. Januar 2009)

Wow

Was mache Leute hier für einen Gestigen Müll hinschreiben.
Wie,ich nehme keine DK's mit weil ihre Zauberefekte mit die Fps runterzieht.

Viele User haben scheinbar auch keine eigene Meinung mehr zu haben.
Anstatt was ordenliches zu schreiben kommt nur noch /signe oder /lol

Sehr geistreich.

Und ja ich spiele auch einen Dk.
Und ja Ich gehe auch in Ini's

Und nein,Ich haben bis lang keinerlei probleme gehabt.
Warum nicht?

Ganz einfach.
Absprache vor betreten der Ini

So weiß jeder was er zu tun hat.Besonders dann wenn es ein Random grp ist.

Aber was soll's.
Ich ein oder zwei Jahren gibs von Blizzard vieleicht ne neue Heldenklasse.Dann wird sich jeder über den neuen Helden aufregen und die "probleme" mit dem Dk geraten in vergessenheit.

/Ironi ein
Hoffentlich wird der neue Held sowas wie ein Mönch oder noch besser ein Barde.
Man dann gibs erst recht ne geschreie hier.
/Ironi aus

Ich spiele ne Dk und bin stolz darauf.

Frankyb


----------



## Arelius (8. Januar 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Hallo Lieber Thread-Ersteller,
> 
> also ich finde DKs nicht überflüssig, aber mir ist auch klar warum sie so unbeliebt sind.
> 
> ...



/sign

DK's sind nunmal die neuen Schurken. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sinds halt vom Verhalten her einfach Assis. (Erfahrung bis jetzt) Da sie zudem noch im pvp gehasst werden schlägt das auch aufs pve über. Nicht gerecht? Heul doch! Bei ner Klasse die "cool animierte" und viele Bunte spells hat, zweihandwaffe trägt und 3 lvl nachdem man startet ne echt gut designte vollständige Platte am Körper hat, hätte man sich vorher denken können, was für ein Schlag Leute den dk spielt. Nach 3 leveln wusste ich das und darum ist mein dk auch immer noch 58 und wird das auch bleiben.


----------



## Quadun (8. Januar 2009)

Hi Ihr lieben

nun ja nen DK muss man spielen können und das was einige sagen das DK´s OVP sind, da gibts nur eins zu sagen: DK IST EINE HELDENKLASSE ! Das sie sich vom allen anderen Klassen abheben ist ja verständlich sonst wären sie ja keine Heldenklasse. Von daher versteh ich die mimimi´s nicht die hier als kommen. Klar sind se ab und an nervig aber omg was soll´s wenn ich mir Druiden od Krieger od schurken (könnte nun ewig weiter machne) jede Klasse iss etwas ovp aber was solls.

Mfg

Quadun


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Quadun schrieb:


> Hi Ihr lieben
> 
> nun ja nen DK muss man spielen können und das was einige sagen das DK´s OVP sind, da gibts nur eins zu sagen: DK IST EINE HELDENKLASSE ! Das sie sich vom allen anderen Klassen abheben ist ja verständlich sonst wären sie ja keine Heldenklasse. Von daher versteh ich die mimimi´s nicht die hier als kommen. Klar sind se ab und an nervig aber omg was soll´s wenn ich mir Druiden od Krieger od schurken (könnte nun ewig weiter machne) jede Klasse iss etwas ovp aber was solls.
> 
> ...


I lol'd.
Wie schonmal gesagt: Von grundauf stärkere Klassen, weil es eben eine Heldenklasse ist (die im übrigen jeder Hinz und Kunz erstellen kann), sind absoluter Humbug in einem MMORPG. Warum dann noch andere DDs oder Tanks, wenn man doch "einen Helden" mitnehmen kann. Momentan sind DKs vergleichbar mit billigen Made in China Produkten: Außen hui, innen pfui. Die richtigen Schätzchen sind selten und gehen in der Masse unter.


----------



## werbaer (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin Tank und erstelle mir meine Gruppen meist selber...freiwillig würde ich nen DK eher nicht mitnehmen. Machen zwar guten Schaden, habe mit ihnen jedoch viele schlechte Erfahrungen in Sachen Teamplay gemacht. Man hat manchmal das Gefühl, sie denken, nur weil sie DK sind, könnten sie die Ini alleine machen. Sie machen Tank und Heiler das Spielen unnötig schwer. 
Naja vielleicht habe ich auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, gibt sicher auch Todesritter mit denen man super zusammenspielen kann.


----------



## Frankyb (8. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Momentan sind DKs vergleichbar mit billigen Made in China Produkten
> Außen hui, innen pfui. Die richtigen Schätzchen sind selten und gehen in der Masse unter.



Die aussage kann man aber auch leicht auf alle anderen Char's klassen ausweiten.
Tanks die unfähig sind Agro zu halten,oder Heiler die zum heilen zu dumm sind,usw,usw.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Die aussage kann man aber auch leicht auf alle anderen Char's klassen ausweiten.
> Tanks die unfähig sind Agro zu halten,oder Heiler die zum heilen zu dumm sind,usw,usw.


Genau, die MAssen an HEilern und Tanks...
Würd gerne mal sehen, wieviele von welcher Klasse zum Zeitpunkt x auf dem Server sind. DKs stehen da momentan ganz oben. Ich wette sogar mit Abstand.


----------



## Jokap (8. Januar 2009)

Nunja...zu diesem Thread gibts eigentlich nur Eines zu sagen. Wer seine Klasse nicht spielen kann und bei der 5 Mob-Gruppe noch immer meint als Schadensklasse im Threadmeter oben stehen zu muessen, fliegt. Ganz einfach. Das heisst aber noch lage nicht, dass alle TRs Vollchaoten sind.
Ich stand dem TR anfangs auch etwas skeptisch gegenueber. Inzwischen spiel ich ihn ganz gerne, und wenn man sich an Regeln haelt, die ohnehin eingehalten werden sollten (OMEN!!!), ist es kein Problem einen TR als DD mitzunehmen.
In einigen situation ist der TR sogar sehr nuetzlich (z.B. Heiler Aggro), da er, wenn gut gespielt, zeitweise einen Mob beschaeftigen kann.


----------



## Frankyb (8. Januar 2009)

werbaer schrieb:


> Also ich bin Tank und erstelle mir meine Gruppen meist selber...freiwillig würde ich nen DK eher nicht mitnehmen. Machen zwar guten Schaden, habe mit ihnen jedoch viele schlechte Erfahrungen in Sachen Teamplay gemacht. Man hat manchmal das Gefühl, sie denken, nur weil sie DK sind, könnten sie die Ini alleine machen. Sie machen Tank und Heiler das Spielen unnötig schwer.
> Naja vielleicht habe ich auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, gibt sicher auch Todesritter mit denen man super zusammenspielen kann.



Tja dazu würde ich mal behaupten das sich viele Spieler,egal welche klasse sie spielen,sich selber überschätzen,wie gut sie nun wirklich sind.
Wenn ich in einer Ini gehe spiel ich lieber den Hilfs-DD,und lasse den Tank in ruhe seine Arbeit machen.
Ich lege mich lieber mit den anderen Gegner an die meine Gruppe gefährlich werden könnten.
Quasi ein Boddygurd für Heiler und ähnlichem.

Und bein würfel halte ich mit diskret zurück.
Ich würfel erst mit wenn mitgeteilt wird das kein anderer Char need hatt.

Und bislang bin Ich mit meiner Strategie gut gefahren.


----------



## Aku T. (8. Januar 2009)

Ja auch ich habe letztens einen DK in der Gruppe gehabt, der sich mies Verhalten hat und nicht spielen konnte... und letzte Woche einen Magier, und irgendwann auch mal einen Krieger, Schurken, Priester... 
Es liegt doch nicht an der Klasse, sondern am Spieler.

 Mag sein, dass es grad ein paar mehr DKs gibt, die sich noch nicht mit dieser Klasse auseinander gesetzt haben, weil sie ihn halt einfach mal testen wollen und schließlich auch direkt auf LvL 55 anfangen - sobald man aus dem Startgebiet raus ist, ist man erst mal etwas überfordert mit der Talentverteilung und den Fähigkeitn im Allgemeinen, da die Mobs im Startgebiet einfach nicht lange genug leben um großartig Taktiken testen zu können. 

Ich habe selbst einen DK-Unheilig-Tank und gebe zu, dass ich auch erst auf LvL 71 ca. sagen konnte, ich habe die Klasse wirklich begriffen inkl. Sinn und Zusammenhang der einzelnen Talente, wobei natürlich immernoch ein paar Unklarheiten da sind. Der DK ist im PvE auch nicht total imba oder OP sobald man in Nordend unterwegs ist. DKs sind außerdem vollwertig einsetzbare Tanks und auch ebenso gute DDs, genauso wie Krieger, Druiden oder Paladine. Jeder hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, aber das macht halt den Unterschied der einzelnen Klassen aus. DKs sind also nicht überflüssig, sondern eine taktische Bereicherung des Spiels.


----------



## Proximo (8. Januar 2009)

Diese Pauschalisierungen sind sehr öde. Ich hab versucht mit etwas selbstkritik und ironie an den letzten Post ranzugehen, allerdings denke ich dass viele der "Jo-alter-mann-krass"-Generation (im Moment ein Jugendanteil zwischen 12 und 16) nicht ganz verstanden haben worum es eigendlich geht.

Der DK ist wie eine Kettensäge. Sehr vielseitig, gefährlich und es macht Spaß sie zu benutzen. Dadurch dass beide allerdings frei zugänglich sind und viele vor dessen Benutzung vergessen die Betriebsanleitung zu lesen oder sich Gedanken darüber machen ob es für sie sinnvoll ist etwas zu verwenden was durch eine falsche Bewegung tödlich enden kann, gibt es einfach verdammt viele Unfälle damit. DK wie Kettensäge... beide sind potentiell unglaublich hilfreich wenn sie in die richtigen Hände gelangen und verdammt gefährlich für einen selbst und andere Personen wenn nicht...

MFG Proximo


----------



## Ghoreon (8. Januar 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Echt, ein Nerf wäre so verdammt unangebracht. Besser Blizzard patcht die restlichen DDs einfach raus, brauch eh keiner mehr.
> 
> Die Klasse existiert seit 3 Monaten und ihre Spieler merken vor Arroganz und Verblendung jetz schon nichts mehr.



Ich frage mich, wie Eure Server so sind, habe solche Erfahrungen echt noch nicht gemacht. Kann aber eben daran liegen, dass ich, wie schon gesagt, mit Gildies losziehe, die jetzt auch mal den DK spielen und wenn die vorher gut waren, sind sie es auch als DK.

Aber irgendwie hat ja keiner nen Grund arrogant zu sein. Ist ja nicht so als hätte man sich von Anfang an den DK ausgesucht, wäre DK "mit Leib und Seele" und sonstwas. Nö, jeder, der nen DK hat, hat auch mindestens nen Main auf 58 und hat deshalb imo gar kein Recht, sich für was Besonderes zu halten (und das tun die meisten meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht). Jeder andere kann seinen nämlich auch mal fix hochleveln und, sofern Skill vorhanden, auch 5K dps und sonstwas fahren. 

Und was "Magier, die nicht mehr erste Geige spielen" (irgendwer hatte es gesagt) angeht: Wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben. Bei den Mages wird sehr viel gewhint, aber nur, weil die meisten sich einfach nach dem Patch bzw. Addon einfach nicht damit auseinandergesetzt haben, wie man den Mage jetzt spielen, sockeln, skillen und sonstwas muss. Ne Frostfeuerskillung ist halt nicht mit z.B. meiner alten Arkan-Eis-Skillung zu vergleichen, das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Ich kann im Raid mit BM-Jägern, Retri-Palas und sonstwas mithalten. Also ist es beiweitem nicht so, dass die Mages hier total die Verlierer der ganzen Geschichte sind. Aber wie gesagt, das liegt halt hauptsächlich am Skill und an der Auseinandersetzung mit der eigenen Klasse.


----------



## Arben (8. Januar 2009)

Um genau zu sein war meine Aussage mehr auf die Todesritter dieses Thread bezogen, denn auf die auf meinem Server. Da kenne ich nur 3-4 aus der Gilde. Und ich weiss, dass sie abnormen Schaden fahren.

So wie aber einige hier stolz irgendwelche DPS-Zahlen reinrotzen und noch unterstreichen, sie hätten zwar kein Equip, aber der Skill mache es, kann ich nur davon ausgehen, dass sie sich den ganzen Tag selber auf die Schulter klopfen ob ihrer erbrachten "Leistung".

Fakt ist, dass der DK noch nicht wirklich im alten Klassengefüge steckt und unangenehm mit imbalancden Fähigkeiten hervorsticht. Sei es im PvE oder PvP.


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (8. Januar 2009)

Dk ist nicht überflüssig, er hat netten DPS, kann tanken , hat guten Melee support buff und im Pvp hau ich auch jeden Dk übern Jordan solang er gleichwertiges eq hat, soll heißen: ich find Dk gut gebalanced. Das Problem ist wohl (meiner Meinung nach) das die DKs mit lvl 55 starten. Das heißt jeder 55er kann einen Dk haben und da er ziemlich leicht zu levlen ist, kann ihn auch jeder locker hochziehn.
Aber lvl 55 heißt nicht gleich allgemeiner skill im Spiel, geschweige denn mit dem neuen Dk.Deswegen hat ein DK durchs leveln nicht so viel Erfahrung in Spielweise gekriegt wie eine andere Klasse. Klar gibt es fälle die gut mit ihm zurecht kommen, oder es schon gelernt haben, aber gibt es auch das Gegenteil. 
Bei Huntern mit namen "Hansmartin" denk ich mir auch ..oh nee nimm lieber den Rogue, und da zumindest der Großteil der Dks auf meinem Realm solche Namen hat wie Déathknight und Shadowkiller, denk ich mir das kann doch nur in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Khard (8. Januar 2009)

solid2412 schrieb:


> Dk ist einfach ne brutal nervige klasse, meiner meinung nach passt sie einfach nicht zum rest.
> 
> Ich selbst spiele Krieger und frage mich für was? Dk kann ja eh alles besser...
> Zum Beispiel in der Arena, damals zu 70er Zeiten war MS sehr gefragt, man hat kaum Gruppen im High-Rating ohne Krieger gesehen, und heute? DK+xxx ---> 1900+
> ...



:> 

ahja.. mutilate schurke oder retri is ma garnicht imba in pvp.. 

also ich habe deinen post so verstanden:

Ich kann nicht spielen, und wenn ich verliere dann mag ich die klassen nicht die mich geownt haben!

btw ich frag mich wie deine naxx 25er grp aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps:
plx wo bleibt das l2p!!


----------



## ReWahn (8. Januar 2009)

dks sidn im moment mit abstand die häufigste klasse.
und fast alle spielen ihren dk - oh wunder - als dd.
es gab schon vorher zu viele dds und zu wenig tanks und heiler, das wird dadurch noch verstärkt. dazu kommt dass viele dks iwie net richtig spielen können... so kommts mir vor, vor allem die wenigen dk tanks habens oft net so drauf... hab mit ihnen in heros aggrotechnisch deutlich schlechtere erfahrungen gemacht als mit den 'echten' tanks...

btw: wer braucht dks? im pvp imba as hell, reicht das net? müssen sie dazu noch den echten dd klassen den platz wegnehmen?
ein grossteil der dks dene ich begegnet bin sind einfach schlechte spieler... die meisten guten spieler, die ich kenne, spielen nen dk maximal als twink und bleiben bei ihrem main...


----------



## Alex.L (8. Januar 2009)

MMm naja also ich sags nochmal der dk ist überhaupt net overpowered!!
Wer meint der dk sei ov, der hat noch nie einen gespielt^^
Ich bin eher der meinung das der Pala ov ist, der kann heilen, rezzen, hat seine angstblase und kann sich hochheilen und kann den gegner stunnen! Sry aber da kann der dk bei weitem nich mithalten^^ und dps fährt ein retri immer noch genauso viel wie ein dk und ich darf das behaupten denn ich habe einen lvl 80 dk und war schon oft mit retris in heros unterwegs.

Und nochmal kleiner tipp wenn ein dk sagt er fahre in heros 2500 dps kann das gut sein aber dieser ist dann unheilig oder frostgeskillt und haut nur bei trashs wirklich den dmg raus, bei den bossen ham die bei weitem nicht so einen hohen dps wert.

Deswegen dps in hero inzen ist nicht gleich dps bei bossen^^

Achso und ich muss sagen das eher mal der schurke die klasse ist die überflüssig ist im pve. Dks machen mehr schaden halten mehr aus und supporten auch noch, aber da ich schurken freunde habe hoffe ich natürlich das der schurke bissl angepasst wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyress (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe eine kleine Stammgrp für Heros. =) Ein Gnomentank, eine Priesterin, ich mit meinem Druiden uuuuund... ein DK! Als vierten holen wir in der Regel einen rnd ran. Mal bin ich Baum und die Priesterin Shadow mal heilt die Priesterin. Ich bin dann meist als zweiter Tank, was in Instanzen wie Turm Hero schon sehr angenehm ist. Ich tanke Skadi, der kleine Krieger die Adds.
Man muss sagen, dass unser DK seine Klasse schon sehr gut beherrscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aggro zieht er selten und einzelne Mobs hält er auch locker aus. Und allein wegen seiner Fähigkeit Mobs zu sich ran zu ziehen haben wir mit einem Retripala als dritten DD das Achievement in der Halle der Steine geschafft, dass bei dem Event der blöde Zwerg keinen Schaden bekommt. =) OMG war das eine geile grp. ^-^
Und Spieler, die nicht spielen können werden das auch mit anderen Klassen nicht können und somit nicht nur schlechte DKs sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. wird Blizz noch ewig versuchen das angebliche Tank / Heiler Problem in den Griff zu bekommen... Das Ding ist nur, dass eigentlich keines vorhanden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man höre und staune, es gibt wirklich genug von beiden Klassen! ^-^ Nur wer tankt bzw. heilt schon gerne rnd? Also ich bestimmt nicht. Und selbst wenn... sobald dann ein Stresser dabei ist vergeht einem wirklich megaschnell die Lust. Ein Heiler der mit seiner Klasse nicht umgehen kann... DDs die ae auf die Mobs rotzen während der tank am pullen ist und dann die gesamte grp flamen, weil die Mobs nicht am Tank kleben geblieben sind sondern nach dem ae brav auf den DD umgeschwenkt haben und den mal kurz umgekloppt haben. Oder beim heilen Tanks, die es absolut nicht schaffen gegen die Heilaggro (und das ist vergleichsweise wirklich wenig) gegen zu tanken. Das schlimmste ist jedoch, dass diese Leute oft die sind, die ihre Schnauze extrem weit aufreissen und meinen, dass die anderen ihre Unfähigkeit perfekt kompensieren müssten und wenn sie es nicht können sind es Noobs die es einfach nicht drauf haben. Diese Leute leaven zum Glück aber meist, nach dem zweiten, von ihnen verursachten Wipe, die grp nach einer langen Flamelitanei auf die grp, die es ja nicht geschafft hat die Unfähigkeit und Ignoranz zu kompensieren. (Jaja... als Heiler mal mit nem Palatank erlebt... er ist nach jeder Mobgrp sofort weiter gerannt... Und das mit einem blau equippten Priest als Heiler. Sowohl +heal als auch Manaregg reichen so natürlich nicht aus für solche Aktionen. Nachdem speziell er einige Male gestorben ist, weil er schon weiter gerannt ist und gepullt hat während ich mit 2% Mana 500 meter weiter hinten am trinken war. Der ist irgendwann einfach nach einigen Flames auf die angebliche Unfähigkeit der Gruppe ausgeloggt.) Naja... Neuen suchen, Ini in Ruhe clearen. ^-^ (Komisch ohne diese Art von Leuten läuft es in 99% der Fälle dann plötzlich XD)

Im allgemeinen sind es solche Leute, die einem das Tanken und Heilen in rnd grps madig machen, wobei man natürlich auch Glück haben kann. Und das können auch die DK Tanks nicht kompensieren, die natürlich ähnliche Erfahrungen machen, wenn sie ihren Char beherrschen und dann auch keine Lust mehr auf rnd grps haben. So stehen die rnd grps wieder verloren da und meine Stammgrp hat mehr oder weniger 1,5 Tanks und 1,5 Heiler. ^-^


----------



## advanced08 (8. Januar 2009)

Alex.L schrieb:


> Und nochmal kleiner tipp wenn ein dk sagt er fahre in heros 2500 dps kann das gut sein aber dieser ist dann unheilig oder frostgeskillt und haut nur bei trashs wirklich den dmg raus, bei den bossen ham die bei weitem nicht so einen hohen dps wert.
> 
> Deswegen dps in hero inzen ist nicht gleich dps bei bossen^^



mal zum angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fahr 2k dps bei bosse und das mit blauen eq nur 3 teile sind episch 

es gilt halt kann einer die klasse beherrschen und weis wie sie geht was wie stackt von buffs her etc 

kann man im kampf laufen und dmg machen und gleichzeitig noch kleine adds vom healer fernhalten kann sich dd nennen 

und retris sind immer noch imba hatte letztens nen retri in burg hero der ist 2,8k dps gefahren und das waren die "raid" dps 

also es gillt immer noch 

skill<<<equip

und dk tanks sind auch imba wenn der tank weis wie man ihn spielt

ich persönlich ziehe pala tanks vor ^^ ganz einfach wegen den buffs xD


----------



## Alex.L (8. Januar 2009)

> mal zum angeben
> 
> ich fahr 2k dps bei bosse und das mit blauen eq nur 3 teile sind episch




Das mag wohl sein^^ aber pls sag mir doch dann mal welche skillung du hast


----------



## Bengel1087 (9. Januar 2009)

Ma ganz im ernst ich find ihn jetzt auch nicht unbedingt OP, und ich spiel einen schon seit längerem.

Ich weiss net ob ich in die Kategorie Noob DK falle oder nicht, hat sich bisher zwar noch keiner beschwert wenn ich ne inni getankt hab  aber naja nobody is perfect, und genau aus diesem Grund versuche ich mich in meinem Skill täglich zu verbessern.

Ok ich bin vieleicht ein wenig extrem so oft wie ich immo im EJ Forum unterwegs bin, ich verlange ja auch nicht das meine DK Kollegen dies auch tun und sich mit TPS und DPS Tabellen rumschlagen und Theorycraften aber sie sollten sich schon zumindest über ihre Klasse Informieren.

Aber genau diese Idioten die jetzt mim DK rumrennen und alles vermasseln was zu vermasseln geht hatten vorher ne andere Klasse 

Oh und sein wir mal ehrlich wie oft haben wir alle schon nen Unfähigen Pala als heiler gesehen, Nen Dämo Hexer der mim Pet nen ganzen Raum pullt oder nen Jäger der so sau behämmert war. 
Bestes beispiel war Futuremann  ich glaub jeder kennt ihn und liebt ihn^^

Für alle die ihn nicht kenen, Futuremann isn Jäger der seine Eisfalle sogar mit voller Überzeugung neben Murmur legt, mit den Worten eija falls ich aggro bekomm  und er auf mich rennt^^


So und genauso en spacken spielt jetzt auch nen DK.


Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will ist.
DK ist ne neue Klasse  da ists logisch das jeder mal diese neue Klasse spielen will  leider auch die Idioten, deswegen aber direkt zu verallgemeinern das DKs allesamt noobs idioten o.ä sind finde ich nicht in Ordnung

Den wenn ich so handeln würde wäre ich nur noch solo unterwegs weil jede klasse hat ihre feste Idioten  das wird sich leider nicht ändern^^


MfG Bengel


P.s Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und dienen der Belustigung der Allgemeinheit


----------



## helljoe (9. Januar 2009)

Der DK als vierter Tank im Spiel hat sich zumindest auf meinem Realm nicht bewahrheitet. Jeder rennt als DD rum und Tanks sind noch rarer als vorher. Als "normaler" DD ne Gruppe zu finden, bedeutet min. 4 bis 5h in der Suche zu verbringen für eine Instanz, als Heiler geht es recht fix. 

So gesehen is der DK eigendlich überflüssig ...


----------



## Hánnáh Sonnenwende (9. Januar 2009)

Hm liegt vielelicht daran das es einfach nur viel zu viele Todesritter gibt. Und da sie eh meistens blut geskillt sind nimmt man die nich so schnell mit da sie ja auf das equip von Kriegern und eventuell ein bisschen der Paladine needen.


----------



## Bengel1087 (9. Januar 2009)

naja komm  Hexer sagen ja auch net ne den Mage nemmen wir nicht mit der könnte auf mein equipt needen

Keine Klasse hat den vorzug das sie die einzige ist die bestimmtes equipt tragen kann^^


----------



## Jupp34 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich nehme DK´s immer gerne in Instanzen mit.
Mir ist das noch nie passiert, dass ein DK in eine Mobgruppe gerannt ist oder diese gepullt hat.

Als Tank hatte ich aber auch noch nie einen dabei.
Also im Großen und Ganzen finde ich DK´s ok. Bisschen generft gehören sie schon, aber sonst ist alles ok.

PvP ist zwar total für den Arsch, aber das mache ich eh nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Januar 2009)

DK ist ne interessante Klasse, jeder sollte sich damit mal auseinander setzen. Er macht wirklich Spaß. Ich selbst hab einen Frost DK mit dem ich tanke udn es klappt wirklich gut. Allerdings nehm ich als Tank ungern andere DKs mit da die meisten, glaub ich, Todesgriff süchtig sind und es auch beim 10 mal sagen nicht verstehen das man als Tank pullt bzw er den Mob aus dem Aoe zieht -.- 

OP würde nicht sagen ich kenn ja einige Spieler und nen richtig guter Retri haut eigentlich auch jeden DK im PvP in stücke aber man muss seine Klasse halt auch spielen können, ne Chance hat man eigentlich mit den meisten Klassen man muss es nur versuchen oder sich auch mal was Anderes einfallen lassen nicht immer die gleiche Vorgehensweise. Sicher es gibt imemr Klassen gegen die schaut man besser aus und es gibt eben welche gegen die man nicht so gut aussieht im PvP. Im großen und Ganzem finde ich einen Nerf nicht nötig da DK mit lvl 80 eigentlich schon noch sehr gut ist aber nicht op, eben eine gut gelungene Heldenklasse.

Das Problem des DK's ist im Moment einfach auch sein Ruf, viele Dk's können einfach den DK nicht wirklich spielen oder bauen scheisse am laufenden Band naja und dann wird das verallgemeiner. Aber ich muss auch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen ich hab noch bei keiner Klasse soviel Gehirnamputierte getroffen wie bei DK.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (9. Januar 2009)

ich frag mich, wieso du keine gruppe findet. weil was der dk im mom an dps raus haut, ist jenseits von gut und böse. auf der einen seite nicht schlecht - umso schneller liegen die möbse und es bleibt viel zeit, um z.b. noch in andere inzen zu gehen. aber auf der anderen seite auch ein wenig frustrierend - ich kann machen was ich will (umskillen, neue rotation probieren), es ist immer ein dk vor mir im schwanzometer.


----------



## Batousaii (9. Januar 2009)

Hmm...Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle habt. Wir haben bei uns im Raid meistens einen DK-Tank und dann noch einen DK als DD und wir hatten bisher eigentlich nie Probleme. Das einzig nervige ist wenn man dann beim Trashmob als Deff-Krieger nichts mehr zu tun hat und dann nebenbei auf dem 2. Monitor noch chatten oder irgendwelche Foren lesen kann ^^

Und das er schnell umfällt ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Bei uns hat jeder schon jeden Boss getankt und es gab nie Probleme. Kann aber auch sein das es zum Ende hin nicht mehr auffällt da die Heiler eh nurnoch die grossen Heals raushauen und man ständig overhealt wird.


----------



## Artherk (9. Januar 2009)

mein grundsatz war schon immer traue keinem tank der mit ner 2 handwaffe rumfuchtelt ergo sind dk tanks für mich nich das gelbe vom ei... ich stell mich da lieber hinter nen krieger mit großem schild^^


----------



## ThEDiciple (9. Januar 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> mein grundsatz war schon immer traue keinem tank der mit ner 2 handwaffe rumfuchtelt ergo sind dk tanks für mich nich das gelbe vom ei... ich stell mich da lieber hinter nen krieger mit großem schild^^




die mechanik ist die gleiche und es gibt keinen unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (9. Januar 2009)

helljoe schrieb:


> Der DK als vierter Tank im Spiel hat sich zumindest auf meinem Realm nicht bewahrheitet. Jeder rennt als DD rum und Tanks sind noch rarer als vorher. Als "normaler" DD ne Gruppe zu finden, bedeutet min. 4 bis 5h in der Suche zu verbringen für eine Instanz, als Heiler geht es recht fix.
> 
> So gesehen is der DK eigendlich überflüssig ...



Liegt eher an der lust der leute nicht mehr zu heilen / zu tanken sondern lieber den einfach weg dmg zu machen. warum dk's deswegen überflüssig sein sollten bleibt mir dabei ein rätsel denn was kann die klasse für die situation und einstellung der leute auf deinem server ^^


----------



## wýrm.. (9. Januar 2009)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> Hab in 5er (H-)Inzen schon oft Todestanks gesehen, sind einsame Spitze. Tanken alles weg und sind dabei noch auf Platz 1 oder 2 im Damage - das kann man wohl ruhig imbalanced nennen.



sry aber dann sind die dd´s schlecht ^^ wenn der tank auf platz "1"ist Oo


----------



## N00blike (9. Januar 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> mal zum angeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich versteh nicht was daran so imba ist!? 2k dps!? haste doch schon mit 70 alss dd gefahren bei bossen.... 3 epic und 2k dps nunja ist halt standard soviel sollte man schon als dd auf 80 schaffen!
Retris machen nur die dps durch ihre weihe spammen weil sie immer die ganze mobgruppe angreifen anstatt nur singeltarget! Wenn ich als mage sofort los bombe gehts bei mir auch weit über 3k dps in ner hero!
Und als meele ist es recht einfach in bewegung zu bleiben und volle dps zu fahren als caster hast du da schon ein paar probleme!
Und hey ich schaffe bei raidbossen wie flickwerk auch meine 3,5k dps und? Das schaffen auch ganz andere.... was ich op find sind hunter die mal eben so mit blauem equip durch ne hero mit 3000+ dps rennen das ist op aber das was du geschrieben hast ist völlig normal!

Im grunde ist es ne klasse wie jede andere auch.. man schafft naxx mit dks man schafft es auch ohne das gleiche kannste so gut wie über jede andere klasse auch sagen!
DK tanks sind genau wie andere tanks auch wenn meine freundin immer sagt das sie bei den mehr heilen muss als bei nem Krieger/pala/druiden... Ich hab ka ich hab keinen momentan keinen heiler also kann ich nix zu sagen!
Kann es nur aus dd sicht schildern und da merkste halt keinen unterschied was da jetzt tankt aggroaufbau ist eigentlich ziemlich gleich den anderen klassen!


----------



## Exid (9. Januar 2009)

DK sind einfach CRAP!

jeder hat so ein Ding.

Das nervt doch....

DKs Nerf plx! xD


----------



## 1234black (9. Januar 2009)

Nun ja es gibt auf jeden server sau viele DKs  ich spiel selber einen und du hast ja recht eine Grp zu finden ist echt nicht gerade leicht, Liegt auch daran das so viele Kiddis Dks zocken. Blood und unholy dks gibt es wie sand am Meer Frost Dks sind eher selten wennst einen frost Dk zockst hast du glaub ich schneller eine grpe als Unholy und Blodd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bengel1087 (9. Januar 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> DK sind einfach CRAP!
> 
> jeder hat so ein Ding.
> 
> ...



Seht ihr das ist der typische WOW Idiot

den oben zitierten Text hat er aus einem von 2 Gründen Geschrieben.

1. Hat sich nen DK erstellt und hats voll vermasselt

oder und davon geh ich eher aus

2. Er hat sich iergendeine andere Klasse erstellt  hats voll vermasselt und wird meist von nem DK umgehauen.


zu punkt 2 muss ich aber sagen er wird auch so umgehauen (so der Typische Krieger den sogar ein priester mim Kolben umnuked) aber es sind meistens DKs weills davon halt immo mehr gibt^^



naja ok ich denk ma der oben zietierte Text sollte Ironie darstellen, glaube nicht das der von mir beschriebene Typische WOW Idiot  so doof wäre hier was zu schreiben ^^


----------



## katchoo (9. Januar 2009)

Stupidea24 schrieb:


> Was ist das überhaupt für eine Einstellung?
> 
> "Ich geh nur Ini ohne DK"
> 
> ...




Ich kann das völlig nachvollziehen, es gibt nichts schlimmeres als 4 Ladungen GdB an die scheiss Maden zu verlieren


----------



## Elfenknight (9. Januar 2009)

lol sry aber ganz ehrlich:
die leute die keine dk's mit in inis nehmen sind für mich noobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich mein ihr könnt doch nich einfach alle dk's als Todesgriffpuller abstempeln nur weil son paar kiddis nich wissen wie man spielt.


----------



## Rheinman (9. Januar 2009)

Elfenknight schrieb:


> lol sry aber ganz ehrlich:
> die leute die keine dk's mit in inis nehmen sind für mich noobs
> 
> 
> ...



Vollkommen korrekt. Aber mit denen will ich eigentlich gar nicht spielen. Eigentlich sind die selber schuld, wenn sie mich nicht mitnehmen. Sollen 'se halt einen aus ihrer Sicht besseren mitnehmen. Ob der dann mehr Schaden macht, oder auch mal Ausreißer wieder einfängt oder ggfs. weitertankt, wenn der Tank fällt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Gruppen gemacht, in denen ich mitgegangen bin. Leute, die das Spiel zu ernst nehmen, sind mir eh Schnuppe.


----------



## Kamaji (9. Januar 2009)

ich bin top tank als dk und ich werd mitgenommen wo ich will


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. Januar 2009)

DU kannst jede Klasse voll versemeln aber der Hauptgrund beim DK ist einfach das so viele ihn spielen das grenzt sich dann aber wieder ein .

Aber das schlimmste sind echt diese Spackos die hier rum whinen ds sie grundsätzlich keinen DK mit in die Gruppe nehmen und noch net mal nen Grund nennen.

Das ist wieder ein typisches 'WoW Erlebnis in keinem anderen Spiel werden Klassen immer so nieder gemacht 

Hier ein paar Bsp ist ja kein Einzelfall:

Pala och nö der kann nix der macht kein DMg und wenn übehuapt darf er heilen

Schattenpriester du Möchtegernhexer du bist eh nen Noob Priester sind nur zum heilen da

Sowas ist einfach ätzend aber nun da beide Klassen (im Fallen des Preisters Skillung) Anerkenung gefunden haben brauchen halt die WoW Kiddy's wieder ne neue Noobklasse


----------



## Skelettkrieger (9. Januar 2009)

ich find DKs eigentlich klasse! (bin warritank).
Für mich stellen sie DD mässig nen schweineguten Melee dar, der an DMG schwer zu erreichen ist, wenn er richtig gespielt wird.
Tanks kann ich zwiespältig beurteilen:
1. Sie tanken nicht besser, aber auch nicht zwangsläuft schlechter als die "alten" Tankklassen.
2. Genau wie jeder andere Tank müssen die Styles relativ gezielt eingesetzt werden damit gute Aggro gefahren werden kann.
3. Alle Tankklassen sind heute relativ ähnlich. Die Unterschiede (AOE Tanken, Schadens-Minimierung, etc.) haben sich auf einen kleinen Wert reduziert.
    Keine Klasse ist ein IMBA-Tank, wenn richtig gespielt.

Der DK Tank hat noch den Nachteil dass es keine Wpns für ihn gibt, aber das wird ja kommen. Dafür hat er den netten Todesgriff. Die Aggro ist auch nicht mehr übermässig wie man beim Lvln oft das Gefühl haben konnte.

Nehmt DKs ruhig mit. Wenn sie Deppen sind könnt ihr sie ja auf Igno packen!


----------



## Ellesime (9. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese,dann kommt mir das doch irgendwie seltsam vertraut vor.So als hätt ich das schonmal gelesen.Achjaa..genau,als BC kam hat sich auch jeder Honk(verzeiht den Ausdruck^^) nen Draenei Schamanen oder halt nen BE Paladin erstellt.Ist vieleicht nicht zu 100% das Gleiche gewesen aber auch damals wimmelte es nur so von denen.Bei so vielen ist halt auch die Chance grösser auf einen "möchtegern" IMBA ROXXOR zu treffen der das Gruppenspielprinzip nicht verstanden hat.Deswegen jedoch gleich Alle über einen Kamm zu scheren zeugt jedoch lediglich von eigenem Unverständnis.
Eine Gruppe funktioniert eben auch nur dann als Gruppe wenn jeder seinen Teil dazu beiträgt bzw sich entsprechend anzupassen vermag.Viele sind in der Lage dazu oder zumindest lassen sie erkennen das sie daran werkeln.Es gilt lediglich diejenigen zu meiden die absolut nix damit am Hut haben und die auch keinerlei Einsicht zeigen.Solche sieben sich aber für gewöhnlich selber sehr schnell aus.

Von vornherein irgendeine Klasse als nutzlos abzustempeln ist absoluter Blödsinn da jede Klasse ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat und aufgrund ihrer Fähigkeiten auch einen Paradeencounter.


----------



## MadRedCap (9. Januar 2009)

Das mit der DK-Flut wird sich sowieso bei Zeiten wieder einrichten. Man bedenke: Blizzard hat die Charakter-Attribute momentan auf Imba gestellt, weswegen eigentlich jede Klasse mittlerweile 2er-Grupenquest locker solot. Sollte jeder wissen, der in Nordend unterwegs ist. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass der DK auf Level 55 startet. Wenn ich mich in eine Klasse einspielen will, fange ich damit auf Level 1 an und habe auf dem langen Levelweg genügend Möglichkeiten die Fähigkeiten meines Chars herauszufiltern. Beim DK fällt das weg, er rusht gerade zu auf die 80. Mir kommt es so vor, dass die meisten DK's (die meisten, nicht alle) einfach nur wild auf die Tastatur eindreschen, um Schaden zu machen, weil sie absolut keine Ahnung haben, wie die Fähigkeiten in einer gescheiten Rotation miteinander wirken ect. DAS wird sich ändern, sobald der DK mal sein einjähriges feiert, spätestens da wird jeder Pro mit Aufmerksamskeitproblemen und jeder Gimp mit so viel Hirn wie meine Wühlmäuse im Käfig einen Guide schreiben, WIE man einen DK zu spielen hat. Skilltrees werden vereinheitlicht, wie das bei den jetzigen Klassen allesamt der Fall ist. Spätestens dann wird jeder noobige DK seinen Char wieder eintüten, weil er feststellt: DK ist absolut low... weil ichs nicht kann...


----------



## DarkØm3n (9. Januar 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> ich bin top tank als dk und ich werd mitgenommen wo ich will



Und das sagt was über dieses Thema aus? Wir wissen es schon, du hast den Größten!...

Schlechte Erfahrungen musst ich mit meinem (noch 76) DK nicht machen. Habe oft gehört, lieber einen DK mitnehmen, der zur Not als Tank fungiert als einen Magier, der nur noch die Fähigkeiten ''Hervorrufung'' ''Blizzard'' und ''Sterben'' beherrscht.


----------



## Lionira (9. Januar 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> die werden nämlich so wie sie momentan sind nie mals maintank mit genommen werden - dazu halten sie einfach zu wenig aus



Also bei so nem Sinnlosen bla blub DK als tank ist scheisse geblubber kann man sich nur an kopf fassen....
DK als tank an sich ist super....
Der Spieler dahinter hat nur vll.:

1 Char bis auf den DK und der ist lvl 55 was heisst das er absolut kein Plan davon hat wie sich ein DK Tank überhaupt zu equipen hat....

Der Spieler hat keine Zeit den ganzen Tag in Foren rumzuhängen um sich spezielles wissen was mit tanken (natürlich auch damage machen) zu tun hat.....

z.B. hab ich schon mehrere DK tanks getroffen die mich gefragt haben wo sie das schild herkriegen zum tanken -.- (ja es gibt kein schild für den DK)
z.B. hab ich schon mehrere DK tanks gesehen die mit + Blockwert rumlaufen... aber kein einziges Item mit Parier oder Ausweichwertung besitzen... (da sagt man am besten auch gleich nein wenn er tanken will^^)

So... und was lernen wir daraus...
Es ist nicht die Klasse sondern der Spieler dahinter...


----------



## Andros-LL (9. Januar 2009)

Wir haben in unserer Highend Raidgilde 4 DKs die je nach Boss zwischen 5k und 9k dps fahren. Denke wenn du deine Klasse spielen kannst wirst du da schnell erfolgreich sein da sich manche Fähigkeiten auch bei bestimmten Encountern lohnen z.B. bei Malygos Norm oder Hero um die Kugeln in den Raid zu ziehen damit der Buff stacken kann. Nur so lässt sich das Archievment mit den 5min schaffen da man sonst einfach nicht genug Schaden aufbringen kann um Maly innerhalb von 5 min durch seine 3 Phasen zu jagen.

Aber die anderen haben eben Recht wenn ich mal Randomgrp erstelle hab ich sehr schnell 1-2 DKs dabei die dann in Heros mit 1400-2000dps rumgimpen und wenn man sowas sieht grade durch die ganze Menge an DKs erlebt man es nunmal sehr oft, dann wird man als DK bald nichtmehr angeguckt weil man eben nicht mehr so einen 2k DPSler haben will.

Bevor nu die flames losgehen, Anfang BC als endlich der BT eingepatched wurde hatte man nach der Questreihe für den BT schon so gutes Gear das man 2500dps fahren konnte. Damals mit Lv 70 wenn ich dann heute Spieler sehe die 2000 und weniger dps liefern find ich es nur peinlich. Ich meine da muss man ganz klar sagen man kann die Klasse nicht spielen. Wer denkt lieber imba roxxor 200 AP mehr anstatt auch mal Hit zu sockeln oder ähnliches der sollte sich ernsthaft nochmal überlegen ob er nicht lieber wieder zu nem Spiel wechselt wo man damit vorran kommt.

Jetzt bin ich leider vom Thema abgekommen sorry! Also als DK musst du nur zeigen das du das drauf hast, wenn du jetzt so ein besagter imba pew pew 1400dps Dk bist dann kannst du dir es Sparen überhaupt je mit dem Gedanken zu spielen mal Raiden oder Heros gehen zu können. Wenn du mit deinem blauem Gear bei 3k dps stehst bist du gut und musst es nur präsentieren immerhin machen die DKs situationsbedingt sogar den meisten DMG immoment.


----------



## Malakas (9. Januar 2009)

Lionira schrieb:


> Es ist nicht die Klasse sondern der Spieler dahinter...




Bei solchen Diskussionen kann man schon davon ausgehen das die Klasse shcon richtig gespielt wird. Ansonsten kann man auch nicht verknüftig Diskutieren. 

Im Prinzip hast du recht. Leider ist das zu pauschal, genauso wie 14 von 15 Seiten bisher. Angefangen beim Fred. Warum sollte ein DK überflüssig sein ?!? Wer keinen spielen will brauch sich auch keinen erstellen. Wer seine eigene Gruppe zusammensucht brauch keinen DK mitnehmen. Raidleiter entscheiden auch welche Klassen mit sollen und was nicht gebraucht wird ... also liegt immer an einem selbst. Ich find den DK geil. Macht DMG, kann Tanken...was will man mehr : ) 

Ich rede selbstverständlich nur von PVE.


----------



## vickie (9. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht wo euer Problem an einem Dk ist......
Jeder Spieler der einen spielt hat mindestens einen Char gehabt der Lvl55 war und somit schonmal das "kleine" Grundprinzip von WoW verstanden....
Ich spiele auch nen DK und im Dmg bin ich immer Platz 1, gut im 25Raid sind die Hunter mit ihrer dauer AoE meinst vor mir aber das ändert sich eh bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar ist die Spielmechanik meines erachtens nach komplexer als von manch anderer Klassen aber wenn man seinen DK spielen kann hat man ansich 0 Probleme irgendwohin mitgenommen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seh ich zumindest so, ich hatte bisher keine Probleme ne HC grp zu finden.......

Und an alle die hier schreiben: Baa ein Dk nehm ich doch in keine Ini mit, ihr habt keine Ahnung......
Aber spielt ihr mal schön eure 3 Knöpfe Klasse weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sauren (9. Januar 2009)

was das mit den dk´s betrifft lässt sich leicht klären^^.

Von den dk´s die ich kenne können 20% (obs dd oder tank is) den dk auch spielen der rest naja da sind spezial fälle dabei die meinen mit Todesgriff und Dunkler befehl macht man mehr schaden. 

aber was soll man machen solche leute gabs auch schon vor einführung des dk´s.


----------



## TheGui (9. Januar 2009)

Andros-LL schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt so ein besagter imba pew pew 1400dps Dk bist dann kannst du dir es Sparen überhaupt je mit dem Gedanken zu spielen mal Raiden oder Heros gehen zu können.


Hab heut heute aus langeweile alles ausser Wappenrock und Kolben ausgezogen und bin hin zur 80er puppe (ja kein boss.. mit 0 hit wärs auch weniger lustig)

1500 dps~ xD 

ich mein.. das war Quasi nackt(bis auf waffe eben).. was machen dan die anderen? ...nur am Equip kann das ja net liegen...


----------



## Andros-LL (9. Januar 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler der einen spielt hat mindestens einen Char gehabt der Lvl55 war und somit schonmal das "kleine" Grundprinzip von WoW verstanden....



Dazu sag ich mal frech aber ehrlich: Jeder Trottel kann eben mal auf 55 Lvn... leider dank blizz... ob alleine mit dem gesenkten LV Anforderungen oder mit >Freund und Freund< Aktionen 55 heißt garnix. Es gibt genauso Leute die Spielen nen 80er Jäger und fragen wie man ein Pet "fangen *hust*" kann oder 80er Krieger die nichtmal wussten das er verschiedene Haltungen gibt. Es gibt 80er Magier oder Hexer die im /2 fragen wann bzw wo sie denn endlich mal Platte tragen bzw lernen können Platte zu tragen. Es gibt Schurken die mit 80 nur 1 Waffe haben und noch nie was von 2 Waffen gehört haben. Es gibt auch DKs wie schon erwähnt die nach Schilde fragen wobei die Klasse neu ist und damit etwas weniger peinlich. 

Ich könnte noch lange so weiter machen aber mittlerweile ist es keine Kunst mehr 55 zu erreichen grade weil blizz soviel an den EXP Grenzen geschraubt hat. Es ist richtig das viele Spieler nen DK angefangen haben aber so leid es mir tut 33,3% der Spieler waren vorher noobs und wurden vom Realm schon regelrecht als Plage befunden wegen des ständigen Bettelns und stellen von sinnlosen Fragen, da kam das für diese Leute gelegen. Die konnten einfach nen DK anfangen und anfangs merkte man nicht das diese Spieler schon mitm Main null Ahnung vom Spiel hatten.

EDIT

@ TheGui ja das ist es eben du kannst Autohit afk an nen Mob stehen und hast 1500dps... deshalb finde ich es ja so traurig wenn ich Leute sehe die i-wie schon für marken ein t7 10er Teil tragen und bisl andere Epics und dann nimmst du diese Leute in eine Hero mit und der Tank steht mit 1800dps auf Platz 1 im DMG sowas ist echt nur peinlich und die Leute sind einfach unfähig sry aber Singletraget DPS von 3000k sind echt ´nicht schwer... ich bin heiler und komm an die 2700dps + - etwas. Wenn ich dann DDs sehe mit 1,4k dps die kriegen von mir sofort zu hören was fürn Nerd das ist und werden gekicked auch wenn es fies ist aber 1. bin ich sehr hohen Standart gewohnt ok kann man in randomgrpen net erwarten... 2. 1,4dps... wenn ich damals in MC mit 60 die DDs gesehen hab stimmt es überein vom schaden aber sowas nenne ich net DD sondern Pfeife ... will hier niemanden angreifen aber es ist nunmal so wer mit 2k blau grün rumläuft den guck ich netmal an wobei 2k noch akzeptabel ist aber alles drunter ist einfach nur schlecht. Klasse und funktion verfehlt.


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (9. Januar 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> ich bin top tank als dk und ich werd mitgenommen wo ich will


wouw darf ich jetzt dein neuer bester sein..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (9. Januar 2009)

es gibt zu viele dk dd´s finde ich.. bin auf anetheron und als dk tank finde ich fast immer direkt eine grp


----------



## Severos (9. Januar 2009)

Beim dk kommts einfach mehr auf den Skill an als bei anderen Klassen..
Da kanns schon mal passieren, dass 2 dk´s mit der gleichen Skillung und eq auf dmg platz 1 und 5 (10er ini als beispiel) zu finden sind.
Und ich persönlich treffe mehr schlechte dk´s an, als welche mit skill..
Musst dir als dk nen Namen machen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So far


----------



## Kellner38 (9. Januar 2009)

unser bester Dk ist immer auf Platz 1 im Dmg und das mit ner Dps von mindestens 5k


----------



## Darkblood-666 (9. Januar 2009)

Man sollte eher den Spieler beurteilen als die Klasse. Ein DK der guten DMG fährt aber vor allem Ausreissende Mobs von den Stoffies fernhält, ansonsten aber auch gutes Aggromanagement betreibt ist mir als DD ebenso willkommen wie jeder andere DD der das drauf hat. Ob ich einen Spieler  nochmal mitnehm in eine Instanz entscheide ich wenn ich bereits mit ihm/ihr in einer Instanz war und das auch beurteilen kann.
Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Klassen, Skillungen und Spieler.

Es gibt in WoW eh schon zu viele Vorurteile.


----------



## Mikelrion (9. Januar 2009)

moin allerseits,

also ich persönlich als dk finde mich keineswegs überflüssig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin deep frost geskillt und tanke alles was sich mir in den weg stellt ohne probleme,
anfangs beim equip aufbau tat sich der heiler schon etwas schwer, doch mittlerweile mit 29,3 k unbuffed
und circa konstanter parry von 31%, bei aktivieren von undurchdringliche rüstung gute 41%, 24% ausweichen,
hört man bei flickwerk (als mt2) von den heilern nur die frage *trifft der dich überhaupt mal?*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich persönlich gehe naxx lieber als mt2, bei gewissen bossen dmg equip an und ich fahr mit meiner skillung immernoch gute 1,8k


----------



## Avalanche (9. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Jop sind sie und als DW Dk schaffen sie auch in 5er Instanzen schon locker ihre 3500dps. Aber auch für einen DK zählt, mit der Aggro sollte man stehts vorsichtig umgehen.
> Wer DKs aus Vorurteilen generell nicht mitnimmt, sollte nochmal nachdenken, wohin Vorurteile führen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehe ich ganz genauso. Nicht jeder Todesritter ist so asozial, dem Tank den mob wegzupullen. Diese Vertreter der Klasse sind bei anderen Todesrittern genauso ungern gesehen. Aber es gibt auch inkompetente Spieler anderer Klassen, von daher.... Haltet den Ball flach. Todesritter sind genauso wenig überflüssig wie andere Klassen. Ich spiele meinen sehr gern und ich denke auch nicht schlecht, daher finde ich meistens eine Gruppe für eine Instanz (bin Blut-geskillt).


----------



## Georgette (9. Januar 2009)

Also ich spiele auf Antonidas und muss sagen das es auch hier recht viele DK´s gibt. Jedoch sind die Gruppen in den HC Inis noch recht ausgewogen und seltener von DK´s überflutet. Was mich persönlich jedoch nervt ist das man an jeder Ecke nen DK sieht. Man hat wirklich das Gefühl das es zu viele gibt. Im großen und ganzen stimmt das auch, aber das hängt wohl mehr mit dem recht einfachen Conntent zusammen. Wenn ich nach 5 Tagen 80 bin und nach weiterern 14 Tagen alles gesehen habe und weitestgehend alle neuen Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig, dann wirds schnell langwelig. Equip ist für die meisten eh nur noch in den 25ern zu holen.

Logisch bastelt sich dann jeder nen DK.

Es kam hier des öffteren auf das viele die Klasse nicht spielen können. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung das noch KEINER diese Klasse RICHTIG spielen kann. Man bedenke das alle anderern Klassen nun 4 Jahre bestehen und ausreichend getestet wurden. Jeder kennt daher die Klasse die er von 0 auf 80 gelevelt hat und zu pre BC und BC Zeiten durch den High Conntent geschleift hat, wesentlich besser als den DK. 

Das wäre so als wenn ich als Koch mit 10 Jahren Berufserfahrung ein 3 Wochen Praktikum in ner KFZ Werkstatt mache und mich dann als Imba Mechaniker bezeichne. Und behaupte ich kenne alles.

Das kann nicht funktionierern. Sicher BEHERSCHEN einige diese Klasse recht gut und andere eher weniger aber RICHTIG kennen tut sie KEINER.

*IST DER DK OP?*

- Nein, denn das Eqip welches er in der Scherbenwelt dann letztendlich zum lvln trägt entspricht dem Stand des alten T2/T3 Equips. Jede andere Klasse die damals diesen Equipstand besaß ist genau so durch den BC Conntent gerauscht wie jetzt der DK. Nur da die wenigsten dies so erlebt haben und mit BC viele "Neulinge" dazu gekommen sind sieht es so als ob er op wäre. Scheinbar schreien auch nur solche Leute nach einem nerf.


*UND NUN ZUR EIGENTLICHEN FRAGE:* Ist der DK überflüssig?

JAIN (ja und nein)

Ja:
Bisher ging es auch ohne DK und der mommentane Conntent erfordert bei keinem der Bosse einen DK als Tank oder DD. Von daher eher eine neue PvP Klasse, aber für den PvE Conntent nicht von nöten.

Nein:
Es ist eine neue Klasse die erst noch ihren Platz finden muss und sicher auch wird. Und zugegeben als DD ist ein DK gar nicht so fehl am Platze.

Bleibt abschließend nur zu sagen:

Mann kann sich über diese Klasse ärgern oder auch nicht. Das hat man bei jeder anderen Klasse ebenfalls erlebt. Nur sollte man auch dem DK eine "Daseinsberechtigung" zusprechen, denn auch diese Klasse wird sich früher oder später richtig in den PvE Conntent integrieren und aus vielen Raids nicht mehr weg zu denken sein. Hier und da sollte Blizzard zwar noch etwas verändern und angleichen, aber im großen und ganzen ist die Klasse recht gelungen. Man hätte sie nur vielleicht etwas langsamer einführen sollen und die Fähigkeiten nach und nach erweitern. Sprich mit dem neuen Conntent wäre dann auch der DK "gewachsen". Hätte sich sicher auch gut in eine Storry verpacken lassen. So wäre die Klasse nicht von Anfang an verschrien gewesen und für viele sicher doch ein wenig interessanter als sie jetzt ist.

Momentan verkommt der DK zu einer "Hure" ( entschuldigt den Ausdruck), denn jeder "reitet" drauf rum und will ihn mal "ausprobieren". Und durch den Start mit lvl 55 ist dies auch noch recht "billig". Insgeheim will jeder einen und findet sie geil, aber nach außen pöbeln alle nur um den Schein zu waren. Diese Flut an DK´s beweist es.


Das ist wohl der treffendsde Vergleich!


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. Januar 2009)

Mikelrion schrieb:


> hört man bei flickwerk (als mt2) von den heilern nur die frage *trifft der dich überhaupt mal?*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war bei mir auch so *g*

Im ts: " Lol der dk wird ja garnet getroffen , guckt mal: Parrieren,Parrieren,Ausweichen,Parrieren und dann wieder ein paar  mal hintereinander schaden abbekommen, schwierig für die heiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber die fanden das lustig ^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2009)

Fassen wir zusammen:
Krieger sind strohdumm, und machen nur RMMMMMMS CHARGE
Hunter sind ninjalooter und kiddies die mit multishot in inis pullen
Dk`s sind noobs pullen nur per todesgriff und sind assozial und scheiss op ausserdem 90% der serverbefoelkerung
Mages bomben ihre schafe, die gesapten und geshackleten Ziele, machen nie was man braucht und skillen nur auf Brot.
Schurken sind alles 12 jaehrige Lp-hoerer (Wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und blenden gepullte ziele, ninjalooter und ganker, totale noob-klasse mit op-stuns und assis.
Palas machen kein dmg koennen nicht tanken und heilen sind gay und haben Ruhestein-buble makro
Shamys spammen chainheal auf Maintank und kettenblitzschlag in die ge cc-te gruppe
Hexer sind op und geben keine selensteine her und 4 hexer bannen einen elementar waehrend die restlichen 3 sie killen
Priester... KEINE ahnung


----------



## advanced08 (9. Januar 2009)

Alex.L schrieb:


> Das mag wohl sein^^ aber pls sag mir doch dann mal welche skillung du hast



0/32/39


----------



## sko1970 (9. Januar 2009)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> Hab in 5er (H-)Inzen schon oft Todestanks gesehen, sind einsame Spitze. Tanken alles weg und sind dabei noch auf Platz 1 oder 2 im Damage - das kann man wohl ruhig imbalanced nennen.


mit was für dd´s bist du denn unterwegs??


----------



## Luk0as (9. Januar 2009)

dks fibnd ich entmal so schlimm  schurke nervt das extrem ich werd vor jedem dk bevozugt weil ehit imemr raidbuff mer damge und ich kann sie auch verstehn da jeder 0815 schurke daherkomt und frag tkan ich mit. dk= Schurke und ich sag beide davon behrschen nur 25 % der leute diese kalsse wirklich der rest ist in die tonne zu treten


----------



## Stuhlbein (9. Januar 2009)

Luk0as schrieb:


> dks fibnd ich entmal so schlimm  schurke nervt das extrem ich werd vor jedem dk bevozugt weil ehit imemr raidbuff mer damge und ich kann sie auch verstehn da jeder 0815 schurke daherkomt und frag tkan ich mit. dk= Schurke und ich sag beide davon behrschen nur 25 % der leute diese kalsse wirklich der rest ist in die tonne zu treten



Was soll das heißen?


----------



## Atroniss (9. Januar 2009)

Spiel den Dk als tank und mache Dir nen Namen, dann wirst Du glücklich


----------



## Heidenherz (9. Januar 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> Ach was bringt es sich über eine Klasse zu ärgern ... ^^ Blizz ist schuld, die haben das so rein gebracht. Wenn jetzt viele Spieler auf diese neue Klasse setzten ist das ganz allein die Schuld der Entwickler und dem dauernden Geschreie nach Casual Content.
> 
> Bei WoW gehts schon lange nicht mehr um Qualität, sondern um die Befriedigung des ewig unzufriedenen Pöbels
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Hothgar22 (9. Januar 2009)

ich denke das keine Klasse überflüssig ist wenn man sie gut spielen kann der dk sollte etwas abwechslung bringen und genau das hat er getan außerdem bring er neue fahikeiten und somit viele neue Möglichkeiten und taktiken sowohl für Pvp als auch für Pve. 

LG


----------



## Ifrit8820 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich sags mal so aus meiner Sicht sind 80% der DKs überflüssig und das sind genau die leute die meinen ihre Klasse sei so op das sie absolut keinen Skill brauchen und den dann dementsprechend auch nicht haben.
Die restlichen 20% der DK Spieler sprich die mit Skill sind eine wahre Bereicherung für das Spiel und sorgen für Abwechslung egal ob als Tank oder als DD.



Von daher lernt spielen und ihr werdet aktzeptiert


----------



## blindhai (9. Januar 2009)

Nur um nochmal darauf einzugehen: Der DK ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als jeder Schurke, die rollen den Druiden immer ihre Sachen weg :-P


----------



## Sixa (10. Januar 2009)

DK muss man spielen können... Aber wenn manche nichtmal wissen für was ein blaues VIERECK in der Ini ist, haben sie n Problem: ich mach ne eisfalle, mach "ablenkender SChuss" Wir haben mindestens 2mal erwähnt, dass viereck EISFALLE ist... aber 2MAL hat n möchtegerntoller Todesritter ihn mir weggepullt mit seinem todesgriff.... Wenn das zuviel vorkommt, werden die Healer überdehen...


----------



## Mysticcc (10. Januar 2009)

Naja,
iwie sind die meisten schlechten Sachen Einzelerlebnisse, die mir mit jeder Klasse schon vorgekommen sind.

Ich bin nun Lvl 77 und in den Standard Inis IMMER erster im Damage. Das liegt nicht (nur) daran, dass ich
meine, den DK gut zu spielen. Mit kommt es auch so vor, als wenn viele andere DDs verlernt haben, richtigen
Dmg zu machen^^

Letztens in der VF war ein Mage, der sage und schreibe 700dps gefahren hat ^^
Er wisperte mich auf Nachfragen an, dass er telefoniert und sonst locker 1000dps fährt...
Das machts net besser ^^ Mit meinem Mage oder Hexer habe ich auf 70 schon locker 1200dps gehabt und war
damit auch nicht unbedingt imba :-)

Genauso isses halt mit den Dks. Da man zwangsläufig häufig nicht der einzige ist, hat man immer nen guten 
Vergleich.. und viele können ihn tatsächlich nicht sonderlich spielen. Der Vorteil aber ist, dass man als DK einem
anderen DK leichter bereits vor Ini sagen, dass er Todesgriff gepflegt aus seiner BAR löschen kann, ohne dass
dieser beleidigt ist .. das nervt nämlich in der Tat tierisch, ob ich grad Tank bin oder wer anders.

Überflüssig finde ich ihn aber nicht, da man auch im Raid einen DD hat, den man quasi nie heilen muss, solange
er nicht Aggro zieht. Den Self - Heal finde ich manchmal schon echt heftig :-) Zudem hat dieser Horn-Dings auch
einen netten Gruppeneffekt, acuh wenn man ihn alle 2min erneuern muss..

Überflüssiger finde ich ( zum leidwesen meines Mains ) mittlerweile Hexenmeister. Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern,
dass man alle andern DDs im Dmg abgezogen hat ( ja ich weiss, op und so), aber mittlerweile kommt man kaum noch
den anderen hinterher und der Raid-Support ist auch recht spärlich :-(

Was wollte ich nu eigentlich sage,..... vergessen :-P

LG


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Januar 2009)

> Und meine Erfahrungen mit DK's die den namen Ârtâs/Tödesritter o.ä haben sindn it gut und verlaufen meist genauso wie oben schon gesagt



So seh ich das auch Main ist auch ein DK aber nich namens "dêáthrîttàr(ja sowas hab ich schon gesehn ...)" etc etc. kann die nich ab sind meistens die leute die den ganzen tag nur lowies ganken und kein plan von WoW haben :S


----------



## lexaone (10. Januar 2009)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Als Tank sind sie top. Aber als DD kann man sie in die Tonne treten. Okay, der Dmg ist super, dennoch meinen zu viele, sie seien "imba", klauen aggro oder pullen mit Todesgriff. Wenn ich mit meinem Tankdudu Inze gehe, sag ich von vorne rein, ohne DK. Meine Meinung dazu.



omg.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (10. Januar 2009)

gab schon ohne dks zu viele dds. jetzt gibts noch mehr. danke, liebe todesritter :>

spass beiseite, es gibt wirklich zu viele dds, da ist noch eine dd-klasse nicht so gern gesehen, gerade eine, von der es auf einmal unmengen auf lvl 80 gibt, und davon auch noch ein haufen idioten...

me doesnt liek teh dk :>


----------



## toryz (10. Januar 2009)

Hm, also ich bin auch ungern mit DKs unterwegs, allerdings liegt das an den Spielern und vielleicht weniger an der Klasse. Von 10 Dks waren vielleicht 3 dabei die nicht: sinnlos pullen, bissl was aushalten und nicht ständig "gogo" schreien.


----------

